# The official make your own mmu thread!



## icecookies (Mar 23, 2007)

Well I did ya'll and I'm on top of the world! I got so sick of ordering this and that and really not seeing too much of a big difference between them and mixing so many to find my foundation match and chasing after every new color......that.........

I decided to order some raw supplies myself, bought a grinder and a food processor and have been having a ball. Ladies it is so much easier than you'd think. So now I'm just making all kinds of shadows, blushes, and highlighters. Today I made the most fabulous yellow tinted finishing powder. So to really prove my self I gave my girlfriends some. And yes they love it. I also made some scented soaps in all kinds of different scents and formulas!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 23, 2007)

I may have to try that if I don't find my match soon


----------



## icecookies (Mar 23, 2007)

Trust me farris, I'm not saying that it's easy to make a lot of different shades for all of the different skin tones, NO WAY! But to make it for yourself, EASY! And you can make base batches and modify them with whatever you want to. Go for it! If nothing else try making your own shadows and blushes. It's really fun. :laughing:


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 23, 2007)

Congrats! That sounds like fun, where did you ordered?


----------



## icecookies (Mar 23, 2007)

It is fun Sheikah and cost effective! Here's where I ordered.

Coastal Scentshttp://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&amp;category_id= 35

TKB Tradinghttp://www.tkbtrading.com/index.php?category=12


----------



## Ashley (Mar 23, 2007)

That's so cool! Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmmm... as a big do-it-myself-er, that's very intriguing... thanks for the sites! Might be heading that way soon... :g:


----------



## icecookies (Mar 23, 2007)

Not that I'm an expert but if I can answer any questions I'll be glad too. I've got tons of notes and info on it but wound up not following any of the recipes but made my own. If you can bake a cake (and we all can) then you can do this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luxotika (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## icecookies (Mar 23, 2007)

Definitely and with all of the stuff left over you can mix and match practically any color imaginable for shadows, highlighters, and blushes! My husband is even happy that I'm into this now. He's complemented a few times on my makeup......said it really looked good!


----------



## COzawa (Mar 23, 2007)

Cool! I'm going to try this too. How much would you say you spent and what are the must haves for basic foundation, finishing powder and color items? TY


----------



## blondie36 (Mar 23, 2007)

i also bought my own silk,mica,sericite to make finishing powder ,but i dont know how much of each to put in the formula(lol)any tips for me? thanks


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 23, 2007)

That sounds really cool! Have fun!


----------



## TDZ (Mar 23, 2007)

How fun!!!

I know a few places carry kits, like you mentioned. So does The Conservatorie, TKB trading,. They also give formulas to guide you right???? Sound like you had a good time, may have to try it

T


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, that's impressive. Glad you found your HG by making it! Sounds like you are having fun too.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh Lord help me, I shouldn't have read this post! Now I have to go check out those websites and get busy! :lol:


----------



## COzawa (Mar 23, 2007)

Go Sherry get busy! When you're done you'll have a real lifetime supply of makeup foundation and finishing powder and then you can start tweaking the bases to make different finishes like I made one foundation base that is matte and for oily skin, another that is luminescent, and another that is for dry skin! I also made 4 finishing powder bases. One for dry skin that has luminescence, another for oily skin, silk powder, and angel finishing dust! Today I made like 7 different highlighters and bronzer shades. I can't even count how many blushes and shadows I'm at and I'm talking bags of product not small jars so now I did buy some jars from TKB but I need more! Still I'm looking at my table and I've got at least $600 worth of merchandise here but I only spent $100 on my supplies! And I still have a lot left to make more stuff!

Thanks Hoozey. I'm having a ball. I also made like 20 bars of soap last weekend! They smell and feel great too. I told my GF I'd give them some but dang I don't want to part with them:add_wegbrech:

Yes they do. I'll PM or email you some notes and guidlines that I used. I didn't follow the recipes but used foundations ingredients listings that I really love as a guidline and then "played" with the percentages. For instance. In some foundations Zinc is the main ingredient. This gives a different affect than if Titanium Dioxide is the main ingredient. In some, Mica is. Also In most TD is the main ingredient w/ the proportion being 2 to 1 TD to Zinc. If you want a more soothing formula increase the Zinc proportions. Also, for better adhesion there are various additional products to use. I'll PM you!

I've had these supplies since January and they just sat. So I've been busy all morning


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 23, 2007)

I can totally understand. I started using unscented liquid olive oil soap I found online and I buy eo from a soap making company to add to make the soap smell divine. I think my favorite is Anise. Homemade soap is so lovely for the skin too. I wish I could make it but I am not much of a baker. I am a cook--- I like to throw things together not measure which baking requires. Besides, I see plenty of work in my future... my hubby is finishing up drywalling the basement and I will have to paint and help tile the floors. I can't wait because then I will have an office for my home dec. business and I won't have to constantly put things away mid-project to put dinner on the table. Lot of work though... groan.


----------



## COzawa (Mar 23, 2007)

For finishing powders it would depend on what type of finish you wanted. For oily skin and to really set the makeup Kaolin is great! I also made a Rice powder setting powder and just added Lavender in it to act as a preservative. But since you have Serecite then this will give you a nice soft semi-matte finish. But there are different grades of serecite! I bought one from TKB and it is grey and matte! I bought one from GOW and boy is it beautiful! It is silky white fine and pearl-like! This is the one I used for a finishing powder and just added some already made foundation my color *just a little* and this is the most beautiful finishing powder/glow product!

You can use the Serecite in 100% proportions. If you want to color it some just mix it with a very small amount of your foundation.

If you bought silk mica this is good too but it only has average adhesion *notes coming in handy:laughing: * so it will be more useful to you alone without any other added ingredients as a highlighter, all over face color. Just add a little bit of blush color or gold, pink, peach, eyeshadow color finely ground, mix this in a baggie so you don't crush the mica too much and lose the slight glowy look. Your result will be something either exactly like one of the all over face colors or very close. And you can't know how shocked I was at how easy it is to get exact for yourself.

Oh! See now I'm getting it! Cause when I read this post last night I thought of a few of the ladies here that rave a lot and you were one that came to mind and I just knew that some of you would soon be on the bandwagon too. But if you already work from home and it's in a creative field then the shopping online is a very needed outlet. I used to run a business from my home too and the last thing that I would want to do then was even cook at home not to mention making crafts at home which require clean up!


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm getting one of these kits for my birthday this year. What do you need to make shimmery eye shadow? I want to do foundations and blushers as well.


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Mar 23, 2007)

To make shimmery shadows grabs some of the interface shades to blend in with the colors you make and get some glitter mica. I'm excited to see this thread :rockwoot: .When I first joined MUT I made a thread about this very thing and a lot of ladies said oh it's easier to buy! BUT you get what you want when you do it yourslef! Also it's not hard. Grab a color wheel which will give you the basics of color blending in case you forgotten and just do it. It's not rocket science by any means and a lot of blends will give you the same shades you may be buying from places.Which is why you actually see a lot of the same shades from place to place. Then as you get more creative and into it you can make more unique shades then.................we can come buy some shades from you!


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 23, 2007)

call me dumb, but what is an interface shade? lol


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Mar 23, 2007)

They're the shades that look white but rub down to different colors, red,gold, glue green etc... To me they have just enough sheen to make a nice shimmer shadow without a glitter look. But you can use the glitter micas for a more vibrant glitter shadow and just blend it longer if you want to cut some of the glitter down in your shade.


----------



## SumthinSweet85 (Mar 23, 2007)

I found a kit that gives detailed instructions on how to make mineral foundation along with the supplies. Seems interesting.


----------



## TDZ (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

I also think you mmight have to add something to make the shadow adhere to the eye.

K


----------



## Milan_Minerals (Mar 23, 2007)

Absolutely! But if your ordering one of the kits it should be included!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 23, 2007)

this is cool id love to do this.


----------



## TDZ (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Candance

No not me, I will just buy LOL!!!!

I heard good things about your items, may have to venture over to your site.

Right now I use Fusion of Color but always sampling and trying new ones out.

T


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow, all this talk about making your own minerals is fascinating to me! I am excited for those of you that are venturing into this. Someday when I have more time I would love to do it too (and maybe use my art background/degree too, LOL!) , but for now I'll just stick w/my favorite companies. Hoozey, how easy is it to make your own soap? Do you need any special equipment/molds, etc? I'd love to know more about that. I can't/won't use any of those commercial soaps-way too many chemicals and way too drying on the skin.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 24, 2007)

Ruby,

Whoa, too much credit! I don't make my own soap- I BUY this liquid olive oil castille soap online then add essential oils (or fragrance oils) to make it smell nice. I started buying it for my inlaws and then my MIL kept saying "Have you used this soap?" because she loved it- I thought I'd better try it. She isn't one to rave too often. Haven't gone to regular soap since.

I have read a little about making it at the soap making suppier site and it takes weeks/months to cure the bars. Way out of my league. Same with making MMU. I'd rather buy from all the companies rather than try to make some color.


----------



## LadyOttoline (Mar 24, 2007)

That is so awesome, congrats!!! I really envy you - I"ve been toying with that idea for a while but I don't think it'll happen for me, at least not now. A) because I'm not a very patient person and while I think it would be loads of fun, I don't really have that time right now. and B) I really enjoy sampling different products!!

Although I bet it is fun to try and make different products too!! But you do need a lot of extra stuff - mortar and pestle, containers, and I guess you also have to make sure to keep everything clean and sanitized. And don't you have to wear a mask or something because you aren't supposed to breathe in the dust from the minerals?


----------



## memaize (Mar 24, 2007)

COzawa - I'm printing your post for future reference. Experimenting with these mixes sounds like a lot of fun. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bridge (Mar 24, 2007)

Icecookies, this is something I've been wanting to try for a long time now. I've de-potted and pressed loose pigments and now this is the next milestone. With your testimonial I'm going to place an order now for supplies!


----------



## icecookies (Mar 24, 2007)

To make shimmery eyeshadows and I'm thinking you're talking the type similar to Fyrrannae (you rave their shadows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) I would suggest that you use the Mica color of your choice and TKB carries a boatload of them or Coastal Scents, they also have a nice selection. Anyway, if you want extra sparkle, go onto the TKB site and check out their Sparkle White Mica, Satin White finish Mica, or Diamond Cluster White Mica. These are all white micas but the finishes are going to alter the end of your product. Mica only has average adhesion so you might want to add just a very little bit of Calcium Carbonate (which is good for the skin too) or Micronized Titanium Dioxide. This will increase adhesion and it's not as opaque as other Titanium Dioxides/not as whitening. These will both increase the adhesion rate of any product. Make sure you just add a small touch because these are very white products and will lighten your mica color. 1% should do the trick just fine.

Hi Ruby2, not Hoozey but I made soaps, lipsticks, and nighttime treatments today! Now it's might become an obsession cause I'm learning how to make hydrosols and serums! Never even used them much before but why let that get in the way of fun :laughing:

As far as soaps go I've only made M&amp;P soaps which is melt and pour. Basically all you need for that is your M&amp;P soap base, some molds, fragrance (if you want) add ins (if you want like lavendar flowers, oatmeal powder, oats, honey, green tea, etc...) and colorant (can use powdered mica or liquid dyes). In addition you either need a microwave or a double boiler/ make shift will do but I just used the microwave.

It's too simple. You just melt the soap base in the microwave in 30 second intervals, when fully melted - don't let it bubble! Just add your add ins, color, and fragrance last. Mix well and pour into the molds. Easier than baking cookies! And trust me - I know about cookies! :laughing:

Next I'm getting into the Lye method but that's a little down the road.

No mortar and pestle because I bought a coffee bean grinder from Walmart. A food processor too but the grinder alone is fine as I later found out. The grinder only cost $12 and makes everything *really *smooth. Some jars, zip lock baggies and yes I have masks too and I got those from TKB trading too. Also I have a big plastic cover that I put over the processor when it's going to make sure any fine powders stay under the tent. Basically for the total price of a little over $100.00 I got everything needed and still have lots to work with. And like Cozawa said, I'm looking at what I made and just thinking of how much it would have cost me to buy it retail. It's really easy too. I am NOT an arts and crafts person by a long shot but this I CAN do and am enjoying it so far too. I figure when I get bored with it at least I'll have something that I can use and something to show for the money spent for a change. :laughing:


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 24, 2007)

I am soooooo jealous! No actually I'm soooooo happy for you! I've been trying to gather information about making my own mineral makeup for over a month, and what information I found makes it sound like a very severe undertaking, totally daunting! My very first post was about this subject in fact, because, while I'm able to locate supplies I'm sorely unable to find "recipes"!

Would anyone care to share, or send me an email? I would surely appreciate it -- more than you could ever know. My email address is: REMOVED

Please bear in mind, I cannot see links in posts. I've not yet been here long enough.

MANY THANKS!!

Thumper~


----------



## icecookies (Mar 24, 2007)

No problem Thumper. I'll email you and send you some links and notes. :laughing:


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 24, 2007)

You're a sweetheart! Truly, you're so kind, I've been driving myself crazy trying to locate information. Thankfully, God *FINALLY* led me to this board so I'm only half-crazy! LOL!

I'll be in touch, but I gotta get to bed shortly. Those dang old horses just won't feed themselves in the morning and I don't understand it. They're REALLY smart, too! LOL!


----------



## farris2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Icecookies,congrats to you for doing this...I wont have the time to make my own MMU...I work full time and do spa parties on my off days.I am still looking for a good match though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 24, 2007)

Ice, I forgot to mention this: If that is indeed your photo you are _fabuloso!! I'm talking drop-dead gorgeous!!_

_ _

_ Dang girl. I will __never use my own photo as my avatar now! I look like somethin' the dogs had under the porch compared to you!! *smile*_


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hoozey, sorry I read that wrong, but it still sounds great! Where do you buy your liquid OO castille soap? It sounds fun to try. I had no idea how labor intensive some of these things are. Icecookies, thanks for all that info! You should write a book or something about all of this-you know ALOT and I am so impressed. Do you think you'll start your own company down the road?


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh me ... I'm not so interested in starting my own company (that's just toooo daunting and besides, I have horses that keep me very busy!) but you can bet there are those here who could handle it in a snap!

Not this girl ... !


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll pm you the company that I buy the OO soap from. It is a really decent price and feels wonderful!


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 24, 2007)

Oh man ... I still can't see links in threads! I need to make more posts but one of these days I'll see what the heck everyone's talking about. LOL!


----------



## Yola (Mar 25, 2007)

Hoozey where do you buy the liquid soap? Please PM me too. Thanks. Icecookie could you PM me how you did it without a book? Thanks


----------



## ALoHa (Mar 25, 2007)

Congratulations Cookies.

But for me

I'll just keep hunting for sales. With the sales, samples, and prices being so affordable for already made things I'll just keep having my fun that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus every week I'm seeing something on one of the sites that I really would love to have. Like Milans eye gelles, liners, and those perfumes. I can't see myself stopping wanting the new things that they all make and with the reviews on the boards for other companies and their sales I'd have a list of must buy this and that on the makeup sites and a lot of supplies sitting at home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 25, 2007)

That sounds like fun=)


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 26, 2007)

Ice Cookies can you post some of your pictures of what you made?

Was it really easy for somebody with no book?

Do you have instructions or a website that gave you instructions? Thanks.


----------



## nomi (Mar 26, 2007)

icecookies, could you count me in and pm me any extra info please? thanks a bunch I think this is awesome!


----------



## Thumper~ (Mar 27, 2007)

Icecookies should be named Princess, because that's what she is. She's so helpful and sweet and kind ... Well heck, all of y'all are! But Ice says it's FUN to make her own mineral makeup. THAT remains to be seen ... It doesn't take a whole lot to confuse me! LOL!


----------



## icecookies (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you Thumper for your sweet comments. I wondered if you got my email. If you want more notes I'll be glad to email them to you but I thought that the one that I sent you and those websites were really the ones that I used and that really made it all simple for me. Please keep us up to date on if you take the plunge or not. It'll only take you 1 or 2 full days to really get it all going and done. Once you start then you'll start duplicating other colors that you love. But guess what? I'm already bored with it. :laughing: Maybe because I've got a ton of enough makeup now to last me for many many years and warm weather:glasses: is here so I'm moving onto something else. Shopping for sandles, bags, and cruisewear! :rotfl:

But go for your first try by all means. If nothing else you'll have a perfect foundation for yourself and lots of blushes, shadows, bronzers, and all over face colors! Plus something to do if ever bored in the winter.

You got it Nomi! :laughing:

I wish my BF's were as interested as you ladies are :frown: They love my products but haven't asked once for a link or a note.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 27, 2007)

i wish i was still in us . in hk there is NOTHING like MMU~ none !!!! ppl here stil use horrible acne causing makeup &gt;_&lt; i came back after christmas and i asked if they haveit and they dont ~ they dun even know what MMU means.... :'( poor ppl


----------



## icecookies (Mar 27, 2007)

I am taking pics now of many of my highlighters, shadows, and blushes and I will post them this week. Here is a link to the best basic site. Just use this as a base or a guidline and work from this. If you want to add hydrolyzed oat powder, squalene, vitamin E, or allantoin then just add a little lavender extract in your base too to act as a preservative. I learned all of this from a lady named Jenn on this site. She is extremely knowledgeable and will answer all of your questions. She's also full of links and notes and will share freely. I can't say enough good things about her really. Here's the link to where I found out really how to do this and where you can get your questions answered.http://forums.delphiforums.com/miy1/start

Here is another site with free recipes and you can also buy supplies from this site. I haven't bought anything from them so I can't vouch for the service or for the products but I did find the free recipes very useful for making my own, though I didn't follow the recipes. You know kind of like making chili or spaghetti, you get the idea of basically what is needed for ingredients and then you go from there. :rotfl:

Recipes for the crafter of mineral makeupTo make cosmetics Naturally:

*Making your own cosmetics*

By Joan Trebilcock, RN http://www.sweetscents.com
*How to make your natural cosmetics:*
Making cosmetics for personal use, and to sell is a growing hobby for crafters and professionals alike. Many folks are unsure of how micas and other mineral pigments can be used to color not only makeup, but also bath &amp; hair gels, liquid soaps, bubble baths, and in soap making. 

All of Sweetscents micas* are ready to use right from the container*, or you can "tweak" any color with the addition of another of our micas. Here we try to answer a few of those questions. 

*How can I make matte makeup eye shadows or eyeliners?*

To create a line of matte eye shadows or eyeliners, you need to start with a base of white matte mica titanium dioxide, zinc oxide, boron nitride or the sericite base, all available at Sweetscents. If you wish to make a shimmer or low luster eye shadow or eyeliner, we suggest starting with mineral mica such as Snowflake or White Pearl. All of the products are completely natural and no chemicals are added to them. 

Minerals and or oxides are used to create the longwearing quality shades of eye shadows and eyeliners. Frequently the eyeliners are applied with a wet eyeliner brush using the eye shadow as this makes them more dramatic. To use wet, take a liner brush, get it wet and pick up a small amount of the color you want to line with, make a paste on the back of your clean hand, then apply like you would a normal eye liner. Carefully apply to upper and/or lower lids starting as close to the lashes as possible.

The colors when used wet, they are easily blendable, and dry to a beautiful satin finish, and last till they are removed. When applying wet, the colors will dry quickly, but if they dry before your done blending, just dampen your brush and blend them till you like the look, then let dry. 

For a smudged look, using your shadow brush, dip just the tip of the brush into loose powder, and then tap the brush on the side of the container to remove any excess powder. Brush gently on your lids, crease, or where ever you desire the color. To smudge the color, take a dry angled brush and simply move the color to the desired area, to blend one color or area into another color or area. Repeat the process till the look you want is achieved.

If you are wanting to create your very own matte finish color palate and want to mix your minerals from the start, we suggest using the white matte mica, along with either boron nitride, or sericite to increase adhesion to the skin, and a blend of iron oxides such as red, yellow, green, black and purple oxides which are available at Sweetscents. You will find the ingredients for blending your own color on the Sweetscents.com page titled "More Mica", under the heading of "Cosmetic Grade Mixing Powders" You will need to grind well the oxides into the micas and boron nitride or sericite to prevent streaking of your colors. 

If you prefer not to mix your own colors, all of our minerals are available preblended, and ready to use soon as you get them by simply opening the minerals, and grabbing your mineral makeup brush and apply the minerals to your skin. These colors are found on the website under every heading with the exception of the "Cosmetic Grade Mixing Powder" area. 

One of our customers has shared her method of making what she called a universal cream to powder blush. She said she used a tiny amount of our "Romance" color, and a tiny amount of our "Angelique" color and to that added a drop of water, and also a drop of glycerin, and stirred it to a cream consistency, and applied it by a tiny drop of color, and soon as it comes in contact with the skin, the creamy texture turns to powder. A little of this will go a long way, so you donâ€™t need much. To get the color to a darker intensity, just apply another drop and work in with your brush. It lasts all day

A great tip for the mineral makeup from Sweetscents.com is that the mineral micas are naturally hydrophobic. If you swim, don't worry about your minerals washing off. All you need do when you come out of the pool is to gently blot your makeup, rather than rubbing it, and you will be able to retain most of that fabulous look. 

*Lip-gloss formula. Why doesnâ€™t the color show up??*

When formulating the recipe to be made into lip-gloss there are several things to consider. If youâ€™re using the formula of oil and wax, you need to keep it soft enough to allow the mica minerals to show up. If the wax is hard, the color is unable to shine through. We suggest creating your color shades using a combination of different cosmetic micas. The iron oxides will make beautiful purples, and deep reds depending on the amount of oxide you use, the more used, the more dramatic the finished color will be. Only use a tiny amount of oxides, to keep the lip formula from feeling gritty. 

The three ingredients that are not approved in the USA to be used in lip products are Chromium Oxide, Iron Blue and Cyanide, however are fine for any other toiletries application. All the ingredients on each color are listed on the Sweetscents website under the heading of INCI info. If you are outside of the United States of America, you will have to check your particular countrys approved ingredients.

Many folks like to use the petroleum jelly type products, and simply add mica to it, and mix well, which will provide a nice over coating of the lips. Also very reasonable to make or to buy is oils such as vitamin E, shea butter, or mineral oil. Many folks make a liquid by simply blending all these together well, and adding mica, which will also gives lots of shine to the lips, and with the vitamin E and the she butter oil, also moisturizes the lips. The clearer the solution you add the mineral micas to, the more the sparkly tone it will give off. Mica needs to have light refraction in order to shimmer. Dip a clean lip brush into your clear lip gloss/lip balm and then into loose powder. Apply the mix to your lips and blend well.

Here is a great tip from one of our customers Cindy, in Utah that you may find very helpful. She graciously allowed us to post it:

Just thought I'd pass on this little tip for keeping the micas suspended when making lip butter as it works better than anything else I've tried (I teach lip butter making so I've made A LOT of these babies over the last few years- made over 150 just today). 

I buy those little plastic condiment cups from a restaurant supply place- I get the 1/2 oz. size and I buy a package of lids while I am at it. I will prepare my lip butter base and have it melted, ready to go, in a pyrex measuring cup. I sweeten my base after it's melted.

I place the mica I need for one lip butter pot into the condiment cup- this is your chance to mix colors etc. before you are committed. Next, add the flavor and fill the condiment cup about 1/2 full with base. I stir it with a popsicle stick making sure to scrape the sides as I go. When the base cools to the point that it starts to harden a little on the sides but is still liquid in the middle, I know that I can pour it without the mica sinking to the bottom. I'll scrape the little bit that has set up into the middle to remelt it then pour it quickly and cleanly into the lip butter pot. Don't put the lid on until it cools.

The result is a smooth top and evenly mixed mica- no sinking. You'll also have a perfectly clean container since you did the mixing in the condiment cup. You might have to try this a few times before you can recognize the perfect pour point. If you don't get it quite right, put the condiment cup in the microwave for 15 seconds to remelt and try again. If it is lumpy and you've already poured it into the container, put the container in the microwave for 10 seconds or so. Not enough to completely remelt it but enough to make it soft. Then tap the soft mixture on the counter to settle the contents. Again, wait until the product cools completely to put on the lid.

If you have extra lip butter in your condiment cup when you're done pouring, just put the plastic condiment cup lid on it and you can save it for later or use it to refill the lip butter pot when it is empty.

One of my customers also used her hair dryer to re-melt the top of the lip butter that was lumpy. It worked like a charm she said- I haven't tried this myself though.

It actually happened because I do a lot of birthday parties for girls and they always made such a mess mixing in the containers. I did it initially to cut down on the mess but ultimately found it kept the mica from sinking as a bonus! 

If you are making lip glosses, an easy formulation to use is to add melted lanolin into your oil in a water bath, if you donâ€™t want to use lanolin, substitute glycerin or honey, however the latter ingredients sometimes separate out. You can use beeswax in the formulation to harden it; however too much will make it stiff and hard. When your oil &amp; wax preparation is melted, stir in your micas and oxidesâ€¦pour into your lip-gloss tubes or jars when still just slightly warm. If you pour it into your jars or tubes when to warm, the micas and oxides will tend to sink to the bottom, so do it as late as you can in the process.

You can keep the mica color suspended if you pour the warm lip preparation into your lip tube, or jar, and immediately cover the tube or jar with a small piece of plastic and place the lid on, and invert it till it cools. You can also apply lip color when you apply a good lip gloss base, and blend your mica minerals over the lip gloss. Add more powder for a darker look, then wait about 10 minutes before blotting, and then lightly blot as its sets itself on your lips and wont come off till you remove it. To keep the glossy look, simply apply more lip gloss during the day. It is removed easily with soapy water or makeup remover or a baby wipe.

*How do I use the micas to color my bath gels, hair gels, shampoos and lotions?*

In order for your product to be colored, you will want to use the mica minerals in a thick gel consistency to keep the mica particles suspended. If you want a pearly look to your formulation, we suggest using white pearl mica, for a sparkly look you might like our Diamond Cluster or our absolutely fabulous City Lights Evening Star, which is a large sized particle, and gives off total diamond looking glitz. 

The easiest way to do this mixing that we at Sweetscents have found, is to put your gel or lotion or whatever you are wanting to color in a sandwich type bag with a zipper, we would suggest for a 4 oz. Bottle of gel, for a medium density pearl look, add in Â½ teaspoon of white pearl mica. Zip the bag securely, and just gently squeeze the bag between your hands to mix the mica into the gel or lotion. If you desire a more dramatic effect, just add more mica, and repeat the process. When you reach the density of color you desire, gently snip off a corner of the bag, and squeeze it into your bottle, itâ€™s neat, and clean and you wonâ€™t waste any product that way.

*What kind of blending equipment is best?*

At Sweetscents, we have found that the coffee grinder works well. You will want one that is devoted to only mixing cosmetic formulas, to keep your blades well groomed. The coffee grinders we have tried are from the $10 range to the $50 range. What you will find is that the lesser expensive ones when you blend mica colors together, seems to manage to get down the sides, into the motor, and eventually will make the motor stop. The higher end blenders have a sealed motor, and the mica cant get into it, seems to make a better choice. 

*Brushes for applying the minerals:*

Sweetscents carries the very luxurious brushes for application of your foundations, blushes and eye colors. The key to great looking makeup is the good brush that is used to apply the minerals. This brush page is located under the "Brushes" page. The ultimate buffer is frequently used, or the fabulous kabuki brush. You will find that when traveling, rather than taking your mineral foundations or blush in the mineral jars, that the dispensing brush already containing your base colors will make a wonderful addition to your makeup bag. These can be filled with any of the Sweetscents minerals. 

*How do I apply the foundation?*

If you have the sifter foundation pot, turn your mica pot upside down, and right away turn it right side up again. You will have a small amount of powder left in the lid, and thatâ€™s more than enough to do your foundation. Take your foundation brush and tap it into the powder in the lid, remember less is better when using makeup minerals. Tap your brush gently on the side of the lid or jar to remove any excess mica powder, and tap your brush with the hairs pointing upward to "load" the brush. This will settle the powder into the brush head. We suggest that you start the application to the face at the jaw line on the outer area of the face, and work towards the center of your face. 

Firmly spread powder on clean, dry skin to evenly blend pigments. For blemishes, a separate concealer is not necessarily needed. We suggest taking a drop of your moisturizer, put it in the palm of your hand, and drop a tiny amount of the foundation minerals into it, and smooth together to make a paste, and dab it on your problem area with your finger. Soon as it is dry, apply your minerals like usual, and your problem area will be very well concealed. If you get your face completely covered with the foundation color, and feel it isnâ€™t enough coverage, simply retrace your steps to add more coverage of the mica minerals. 

If you have skin that tends to have oily zones, you may wish to also use our sheer cover mineral veil under or over your foundation. This will help to absorb the extra oil from your skin.

You may make your own special blend of colors by combining several foundation colors to exactly match your skin tones. Experimenting is half the fun using this type of makeup. 

*How do I apply the blush? *

Following the directions above, invert your blush powder into the lid of the blush container (you can blend several colors together to get the exact color you want for the blush), and gently tap the brush on the side of the jar or lid to remove any excess mica minerals, and start at the side of the face and again work towards the apple of the cheek. The ideal color for cheeks mimics the flushed color of the outdoors from the lighter peachy toned blushes to the darker matte, or even the low luster colors, whatever your personal preference is.

*Eye shadow savvy*:

The eyes are where you can really have fun with the fabulous colors, shimmers, low lusters, mattes and sparkles. Often the shimmers are used over the top of the more subdued or natural looking colors for the glitz. One of the favorites Diamond Cluster gives off sparkles like tiny mirrors to enhance the fun side of makeup. You may also try the fabulous 24 Karat Gold to add a touch of pure elegance. The smokey colors are definitely in fashion this year, and are worn both day and night and have every color imaginable. The iridescent colors are very popular in the warmer months of the year, and at Sweetscents, we have a total rainbow of these fabulous colors.

*Nail colors application: *

Using a good quality clear nail polish, dip a loaded brush in loose powder and polish onto nails. You can also mix loose powder into colored nail polish to create fantastic custom colors.

*Foundation formulas:*

Forever Ivory

1/3 tsp Titanium Dioxide

1/3 tsp Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/3 tsp zinc oxide

1 tsp Facial Silk

1 tsp white matte mica

3/4 teaspoon yellow oxide

1/16th tsp each the following cosmetic grade oxides:

red 150, brown

Blend well after each addition. Add oxides a few grains at a time. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend all oxides in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bronx Tan (shimmery look) 

1/4 tsp Titanium Dioxide 

1/4 tsp Boron Nitride or or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/4 tsp Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

3 teaspoons White matte mica

Â¼ teaspoon Chamomile Matte mica

1/16 teaspoon red oxide

1/16 teaspoon cobalt blue mica 

1/16 teaspoon Brown Oxide

1 tsp Arizona Sandstone mica

To make this a matte mineral mica look, omit the Arizona Sandstone mica. Grind in the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend all oxides in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Brown tones foundation:

1/3 tsp Titanium Dioxide

1/3 t Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/3 tsp Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoons Facial Silk

3 teaspoons White matte mica

1/2 teaspoon Chamomile Matte mica

1/2 teaspoon Chestnut Brown Matte mica

1/16 teaspoon red oxide #150

1/16 teaspoon brown oxide

Blend well after each addition. Add oxides only a few grains at a time to achieve the color you want. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend all oxides in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Yellow tones foundation:

1/4 tsp Titanium Dioxide

1/4 t Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/4 t Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoons Facial Silk

1/2 teaspoon yellow oxide

1/16 teaspoon brown oxide

3 teaspoon White Matte mica

1/16 t Red Oxide 150

Add the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the coloration you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend all oxides in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Simply elegant honey:

1/3 tsp Titanium Dioxide

1/3 t Boron Nitride or Sericite 

1 teaspoons Facial Silk

1/32 teaspoon red 150 oxide

Â½ teaspoon Chamomile matte mica

1/16 teaspoon brown oxide

3 teaspoons White matte mica

Add the oxides a few grains at a time and blend in well to get the coloration that you prefer. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend all oxides in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Totally buff:

1/3 t Titanium Dioxide

1/3 t Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/3 tsp Zinc Oxide 

1 Tablespoon Facial Silk

3 Tablespoons White matte mica

Â¼ teaspoon yellow oxide

1/16 teaspoons brown oxide

1/16 red 150 oxide

Add the oxides only a few grains at a time, to make the blend to the color you prefer. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend all oxides in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Blushes:*

Moonlight Serenade

1 teaspoon Cactus Blossom mica

1/2 teaspoon Persimmon Red Matte

3 teaspoons white matte mica

1/16 tsp red #180 oxide

1/32 teaspoon brown oxide

1/16 teaspoon yellow oxide

1 teaspoon facial silk

1/3 t Titanium Dioxide

1/3 t Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon Sericite

Grind in the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Atlantic Boardwalk (low luster finish)

1/2 teaspoon Suntan Bronze

1/2 teaspoon Persimmon Red Matte

1/2 teaspoon Innocence

4 teaspoons makeup base

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Violet Rhapsody

1/4 teaspoon Violet mica

3 teaspoons Makeup base

1/16 teaspoon Red #180 oxide

1/16 teaspoon yellow oxide

1/32 teaspoon cobalt blue matte

Grind in the oxide a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Spanish Eyes (Low Luster Finish)

1 teaspoon Suntan Bronze

1/4 teaspoons Arizona Copper

1/2 teaspoon Persimmon Red Matte

2 Tablespoon Makeup Base

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Night of Love

2 teaspoons Blushing Pink mica

2 Tablespoons White matte mica

1/16 teaspoon red #150 oxide 

1/4 teaspoon yellow oxide 

1/2 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 tsp Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/2 tsp zinc oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

Grind in the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Seduction:

1/2 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 tsp Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon Sericite

1/2 tsp Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

5 teaspoons White matte Mica

2 Tablespoons French Kiss mica

1/16 tsp red oxide 130

1/16 tsp yellow oxide

Grind in the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Angels Breath

1 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 tsp Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon Sericite

1/2 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

2 Tablespoons White Matte mica

1/2 Teaspoon Iridescent Red mica

1/16 teaspoon red #130 oxide

Grind in the oxide a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. To make it more of a wine color, substitute the red oxide #130 for red oxide 180. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Aspen Morning:

1 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

4 teaspoons White Matte Mica

1/2 teaspoon boron nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/2 teaspoon yellow oxide

1/16 teaspoon red #150 oxide

1/2 teaspoon yellow oxide

Grind in the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Eye Shadows:*

Candy Apple low luster

1 teaspoons Interference Red

4 teaspoons makeup base

2 teaspoons Cactus Blossom

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Illusive

3 Tablespoons White Matte Mica

1/4 teaspoons red #180

1/16 teaspoon cobalt blue matte mica

1/2 teaspoon Aborigine Coral mica

1/2 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 teaspoon Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/2 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Celebration shimmer:

1 Tablespoons Diamond Cluster

1/16 teaspoon Cobalt blue matte

1/16 teaspoon red#150 oxide

1 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide 

1/3 teaspoon Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon Sericite

1 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Winter Park:

3 Tablespoons makeup base

1/16 teaspoon red#180 oxide

1/16 teaspoon red#130 oxide

1/2 teaspoon natural suntan bronze 

1/2 teaspoon yellow oxide

Grind in the oxides a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Royalty Shimmer:

2 Tablespoons Royal Peacock

1 teaspoon Diamond Cluster

2 teaspoons makeup base

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

BlueSeas:

1 teaspoons Diamond Cluster

1 teaspoon Aborigine Aqua

1 teaspoon White Pearl

1/2 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1/2 teaspoon Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon Sericite

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Smokey Green:

2 teaspoons White Matte mica

1/8 teaspoon Yellow Oxide

1 Tablespoons Egyptian Green mica

1 teaspoon Moonstone Taupe mica

1/2 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 teaspoon Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon Sericite

1 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1/2 teaspoon Facial Silk

Grind in the oxide a few grains at a time to achieve the look and color you want. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dusk:

2 Tablespoons Moonstone Taupe

Â½ teaspoon Black Shimmer

Â½ teaspoon Navy Matte

2 teaspoons Snowflake

1/2 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 tsp Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1/2 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1/2 teaspoon Facial Silk

Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Twilight:

1/2 teaspoons red #150 oxide

3 teaspoons white matte mica

1/2 teaspoon pewter shimmer mica

1 teaspoons Burgundy Shimmer mica

1 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1/2 teaspoon Boron Nitride or 1 teaspoon sericite

1 teaspoon Zinc Oxide

1 teaspoon Facial Silk

Grind the oxide into the white matte mica, adding only a few grains at a time. Blend well after each addition. Blend entire product at least 2 minutes to blend in well to prevent streaking of colors.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

CoralSeas:

1 Tablespoon Aborigine Coral

1/2 teaspoon Bronze Shimmer

1 teaspoon 24 karat Gold

1 teaspoon Titanium Dioxide

1 teaspoon Boron Nitride or Sericite


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 27, 2007)

i wanna try to do this cuz my face changes so quik with the sun that i use 8 different shades throughout the year!!!


----------



## icecookies (Mar 27, 2007)

Ummm Tinktink 22. If you're face is changing colors that much than you must do this :laughing: I know that colors that I had bought always would look ashy or greenish/gray on me in the summer. Now I have just made like 4 different versions and you can also just go back take some out and modify the color for yourself. go for it.


----------



## lilita (Mar 28, 2007)

Icecookies - do you make everything yourself now? your HG foundation too? I am so envious! (Wish I had the time... So many things I want to learn that I have no time for.)


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 28, 2007)

Ice Cookies from the list of instructions that you posted did you buy the colors listed from them or from the other 2 sites that you posted earlier.

Also thank you so much for emailing me all of those notes. You are very sweet and they were very helpful.

I don't know if I'll risk investing in all of the supplies to do this but at least I have the information if I ever want to.

Lilita you should see her stuff. She emailed me a bunch of notes and some swipes of colors and a picture of her table full of her stuff. Beautiful and I can't believe how much stuff she has with how much she spent on supplies but....... she did it.

I still don't think if I'll go in it that deep because I can't see myself following through to get it right if I get it wrong and I have to buy makeup too! :laughing:

But I like thinking that one day I might and appreciate the time Ice cookies took to put all her notes together for me.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 28, 2007)

I am really impressed with Ice Cookies making her own HG. I may try this next winter. Definitely need to save all this information she's provided! Would love to see some photos of what you made Ice!!!


----------



## coromo (Mar 29, 2007)

Ice Cookies, Hi, thank you for your sweet response to my email!

Everybody, Ice-Cookies sent me free of charge 10 eye shadowsl/liners and 10 all over face colors and blushes!!!!!!!! I just sent her an email asking her what would be the cheapest way for me to keep makeup going overall, buying it on the sales or making it my own but that I didn't have $100 to invest upfront and lived in the dorms. Well she asked me for my address, asked for my BE or Lumiere skin color and it was the same as one of her friends so then she emailed me some pics of her colors and asked me if I liked them. I absolutely loved them! So then last night when I get back from class my roommate tells me that our RA has a package for me. I go down there confused and there it was. A package from Cookies! This stuff is amazing and I am so grateful that I can't thank her enough! The most beautiful eyeshadows and I love her blushes better than the Nars that I used to have. When I moved here to go to school I had all my makeup in my carryon and this was in the summer before they made public that you couldn't have makeup on board. It was throw it all away or miss the plane and pay $250 more for the next one which was the next day. Any way so I been struggling all year to make up for the loss. My roommate and friends are dying now! They want to buy it but don't believe me that she just made it all for herself and gave it away. So I emailed and asked her and she said she'd be glad to give them some but wasn't in a business. So I told them about MUT and how we all talk and now&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; I'm sorry Ice I promise that this is exactly how it all happened  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE YOUR AND YOUR ARE THE BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Lilita. I can answer for Ice Cookies. Yes! She has made more foundation than I could believe. Blushes, shadows, liners, and all over face colors too. My mouth dropped open when I saw all of it. I met her in person on Saturday and then went to her home on Sunday and couldn't believe my eyes!

I made a lot of things too after reading her rave because I had pre bought a lot of the supplies earlier this year but never got around to actually doing it. Together we went back and "fine tuned" the foundations that I had made on my own and now they are perfect! One gives a semi matte finish and the other one gives a slight luminescent glow. We also re-did my finishing powder that is now like Angel by Monave.


----------



## lilita (Mar 29, 2007)

hi cozawa - WOW. congratulations to you two for making your own MMU. That is SO SO COOL. Will you or icecookies please post some B/A and M/U pics?

So envious! (And here I am, ordering samples from everywhere)


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

Definitely I will and she already has some because she emailed me some. I'm at work right now (believe it or not:laughing: ) but when I get out of here I'll do some swatches tonight and put them up. It might be late but keep your eye open for them. Thing is where should I post them, here on on the sticky.

Also, though she said it was easy like I've written somewhere here, I couldn't get my own foundation match right and would have had to start again who knows how many times. But she had a lot of supplies and was kind enough to re-do it with me using her supplies to alter my already finished product. She also re-ground everything to make it much smoother and silkier. It is more expensive than it seems and *following the recipes is not going* to get you *THE* color that you want which is why I understood after the fact that she had stated don't follow the recipes rather "play" with it.

So all in all I would say that the $100 I had spent would have turned into much more for sure to get my products really right had I not run into someone so kind as to help me out free of charge.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 29, 2007)

I think you should post the b/a here because otherwise I think we may want to try to order from you!


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

And that would definitely be a mistake :laughing:

Then I'll post here tonight.


----------



## Bridge (Mar 29, 2007)

I said I was going to order supplies. I ordered Micas from one of the suppliers but I don't like the way they look at all on. Way too harsh. Too much glitter and they don't hold up well at all. Just clownish looking to be honest.

Can one of you lend some advice as to what to do to make them more usable? TIA

In fact I can say that my HG(holy grail) turned out to be a HM(huge mess)

Any advice or tips will be gladly taken.


----------



## Ronnie (Mar 30, 2007)

Now I'm back where I started from. I looked on the sites Icecookie gave and copied the post now I read Bridge's post and I'm right back where I started from.


----------



## coromo (Apr 1, 2007)

Lilita, how is your chart? I really need to thank you for that. It's so helpful to me.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi IceCookies! Everyone I'd like to give a testimonial on Ice Cookies venture.

She's not only a good friend of mine but also a neighbor of mine. In fact, several of us on this board live within a 5 minute drive of each other in suburban Atlanta.

She really did do it and she did a great job. Benefit to me is I got the serious supply from her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. So looking at what my girlfriend did inspired me to ,........................Inspire another friend to do the same thing when winter comes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I came on looking for her pics or Cal's but I guess I'll have to search through the threads for them. Talk about a Ton of Makeup! Beautiful too. Every color you could look for on the web.


----------



## ALoHa (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi NY! Your on!!!!!!!! I know you are too happy! They finally came back. Congrats. You're too funny. All of you.

Was any of the makeup that you generously gave me from some of what Ice Cookies made? If so which ones so I can compare?


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 3, 2007)

No but if you want some you've got it!


----------



## ALoHa (Apr 3, 2007)

No thankyou. Seen her 2 times and she's never offered. Thanks though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calico (Apr 3, 2007)

Icecookies, I would also so appreciate it if you would send me the info. I have been thinking and reading about doing this but didn't think I could do it. I sent you my emai in a private email. If you didn't get it PLEASE let me know.

Thanks so much

I would also so much appreciate knowing where you bought the liquid soap. I will send you a pm with my email.

Much thanks

Hoozey,

I haven't sent enough post to send a pm, so I tried sending a direct email. Hope you got it.


----------



## Bridge (Apr 3, 2007)

Cookies I can't send Pm's yet but I want to send you a private email to help me please. I've got these supplies and all I've made is dirt and a hot mess!

Thanks.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Bridge. All is not lost. I've never made makeup myself but believe me I've heard about it in great detail ever since  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you're having problems try this Make it Yourself Site. Look under the foundations link or post your own questions there. I'm not sure who the host is but Jen always answers questions quickly and is super informative, nice, and helpful.

.http://forums.delphiforums.com/miy1/start


----------



## urbandiva (Apr 4, 2007)

If anyone is looking for specific recipes, please let me know and I'll post them here.


----------



## urbandiva (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi If anyone is interested in recipes for Mineral Makeup products, please let me know what you're looking for and I will post here. I've got tons of them

Urban Diva


----------



## econ34 (Apr 4, 2007)

oo i wish i had the patience to do that!


----------



## stashblaster (Apr 4, 2007)

Cool. Can't wait to see what you've got. Welcome to MUT!


----------



## farris2 (Apr 4, 2007)

Sounds fun....wish I had more time...


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 4, 2007)

i would love to know how to make finishing powder,this is very sweet of you ,thanks


----------



## urbandiva (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Blondi

What type of powder do you like? Do you have any skin concerns, there are quite a few recipes available for that some use cornstarch, some use talc, and others use mica. If there is a brand that you have already tried and like then let me know and I'll get you the recipe.

Urban Diva


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 4, 2007)

i pefer to use mica instead of cornstarch,and i have some dryness right now,but thats due to the weather ,i did like 1 from edm and 1 from joppa,but im trying to make my own,to save $$$thanks


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you press minerals into a compact, Diva?


----------



## Min (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey I would love to make my own. I am interested in anything you can give me really as long as it doesnt include bismuth although I could substitiute it for something else I guess. I am currently using Monave &amp; would love formulas for something like that.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 4, 2007)

Maybe you could ask one of the MODS if you could start a sticky about making your own MMU?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

good idea !


----------



## calico (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, please post any recipes you have. Will be very much appreciated.

Thanks so much for offering.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 4, 2007)

Excellent idea!


----------



## urbandiva (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi This is the answer for Realmccoy. Yes you can press your own eyeshadows etc...but you need to use some type of binder (to make it stick together). Usually something along the lines of Castor oil, (for commercial purposes you would use different things, but I am trying to include items here that would be easy to get from a drugstore). The approximate measurements would be 10% liquid to 90% powder. So if you have some loose mineral eyeshadow or blush you would just add the liquid and mix it together. The easiest way to do this is to dump your powder in a zip lock back and add a little of the liquid at a time and then mix it. It should look a little clumpy when you have enough. Take it from the bag and you can put it back into it's original container. Make sure you dont add too much liquid tho, cause you'll end up with a goopy mess.

If this is not clear, please let me know and i'll explain further.

Urban Diva

I'de like to start a thread about that, I am more than happy to share as I know quite a few recipes and I know how much expensive mineral make up is and how cheap it is to make. All the mineral make up companies are making a killing when you consider how inexpensive the ingredients are.

As I am new here, how would I go about asking to start a new sticky?

Urban


----------



## icecookies (Apr 5, 2007)

I will take care of that tonight. Tonight's first chance I've had to get back online:laughing:

Hi everybody, the colors here in the jars are just a few of the items/colors that I made. I took some arm swatches but the really sucked! Had my husband re-take them and they weren't any better. Got frustrated and will post some more later. The huge jars of tanned colored powders are foundations that are such perfect matches you cannot see that I have it on. One is for winter, summer, and a finishing tinted powder. The other 2 jars are the nightimt treatment that I made. Also see the lip balm tubes. Those are my favorites.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 5, 2007)

*All I can say Icecookies is IMPRESSIVE and I am in awe of you doing that. I am telling you next winter I may be bugging you about this stuff because I am thinking I have to do this too. I am going keep the recipes you posted before but wow- you did an awesome job!!!:icon_chee *


----------



## lilita (Apr 5, 2007)

All I can say is *WOW.*


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 5, 2007)

you should TOTALLY do a picture tutorial!!!


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 5, 2007)

See Hooz, this is what I was talking about. How fun would that be to make your own and chat about it, share different combo's?

Too funny of a story. Today Cookie comes by my house with a big box of Micas and all this raw supply stuff. Sais *I'm sick of this stuff so here Mommy you make some colors. *

Girls, I can't hold down water right now :ill: with the All Day Long Morning Sickness so me making *"colors*" forget about it. So she sais *"well if you don't take it then it's going to The Goodwill!"*

So I sais, "what are they going to do with this stuff Cookie?" She sais, "I'll give them these notes and they can make some make up for cheap and give it sell it whatever to whoever." :laughing:

So I sais "Why don't you make the rest and give it to the Goodwill for people?"

She sais, "Hmmm I can't do this no more it made me crazy and it's got to get out of the house so hold it for G and when she gets back let her make some colors to give away." :tocktock:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 5, 2007)

NYL-

I'm telling you Goodwill is going to think she is crazy or a dealer. Of course there are plenty of addicts here at MuT. She needs to see who is interested in making their own, so someone gets use out of it.

I didn't have much morning sickness with my trio but I had heartburn continually for the last 3-4 months. It's worth it though. Becoming a mom was my defining moment in life.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 5, 2007)

I am really excited! I don't know how I'm going to wait until October.

Do you have any natural remedies to get rid of nausea? I've got to kick this or back to the hospital.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that sucks!

Exactly about the nuts and all of these white powders along with colored powders! So I posted on the other thread that whoever wants whatever just PM her and knowing her she'll probably only ask that they cover the S/H.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 5, 2007)

I am impressed! Wow!


----------



## Bridge (Apr 5, 2007)

Thank you NY Latin.


----------



## Bridge (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Urban Diva,

I bought a lot of micas, TD, Zinc, Silk powder, and oxides from TKB trading. I tried to follow the recipes but made a big nasty mess. They don't look good at all so I'm trying to get help now.

I just got to 50 posts and contacted by PM Cookies the one who did her own too but any more help I will love.

Can you post your recipes for foundations on here? Thank you.


----------



## calico (Apr 5, 2007)

I guess I should have said I would first like to try eyeshadow, it seems like it will be easier than the foundation. But whatever you have would be great.

Thanks again

Sorry, I am confused about who you are talking about in your last paragraph. Also what thread are you referring to?

It's early and I guess my mind has not woken up yet.

This is amazing. You did a fantastic job. You'll never need to buy it again.

Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## TDZ (Apr 5, 2007)

Icecookies

Impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ok I am intrigued (sp) what is the night treatment????

T


----------



## Min (Apr 5, 2007)

I think its an awsome idea since minerals are expensive to buy pre-made &amp; super cheap to make I just cant seem to find a recipe I want to try. There is a thread/sticky for homemade skincare so why not makeup. You can just start posting the recipes in this thread &amp; they can make it a sticky when ever they can get to it.


----------



## calico (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes that had me wondering too.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 5, 2007)

Referring to Ice Cookies getting tired of making so much MMU (who made all this for NYL) and trying to give her supplies to her friends. So if you are interested in MMU making supplies- PM either IceCookies or NYL- she is thinking about giving the stuff to Goodwill but I think someone here may be interested.


----------



## Michee (Apr 5, 2007)

Ice Cookies or Urban Diva please post recipes here. Urban Diva..........


----------



## farris2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Icecookies-How's it going? Are you still having fun with this?


----------



## Bridge (Apr 6, 2007)

She called me long distance last night because I had pretty much messed up everything that I did and couldn't get it right. Anyway over the phone we found out exactly why my shadows weren't coming out right and my all over face colors too.

Out of the 10 micas that I bought that were ready for trash day I was able to fix 8 of them! So today I'm wearing my own all over face color, eyeliner, and 3 of my own shadows! They look great too and have lasted so far perfectly.

To fix my foundation she's sending me free of charge 2 more ingredients. Get this for the past few days her and a friend have been working on just bases and recipes to share with everyone here. Not the bases but the formulas. So this will be hot!


----------



## urbandiva (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi Ice

Welcome to the world of making your own mineral makeup. It's tons of fun and save so much money.

I know that alot of people here are interested in doing their own, and I'de also be happy to share what I know.

The one thing I'm not sure about is where everyone wants to start. What I mean by this is do the want to start with the very basis. Ordering iron oxide colors and blending or is everyone more interested in a simpler approach, which would be to order some pre made bases and work from there.

There are a few companies that provide this at reasonable costs.

Let me know what everyone thinks.

Urban


----------



## duhmoms (Apr 6, 2007)

A few years back I kinda got the hobby itch so I started buying micas and different ingredients. it is really satisfying when you come up with a color and product that you love. I haven't tried making foundations but I love me some highlighters and just about any kind of eyeshadow. My daughter and I love to sit and invent different eyeshadow shades together.


----------



## Ronnie (Apr 6, 2007)

That sounds like so much fun! I would have loved to learn this from my Mom. But now I can share what I learn here with her.

Will you post some recipes please Urban?

Where would you get a base from? I ordered Lumiere's colorless VV base to make mix with my foundation that was too dark. Is that what you mean by base?

How does the iron oxide color and blending work?

Thank you.


----------



## Joliefilleici (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow Ice Cookies. That is a goldmine. Count me in. Going to the links to check them out. Please check I'm sending you a PM. TIA


----------



## Yola (Apr 7, 2007)

IceCookies you are buried in makeup.

I love the post you gave with some recipes and this is great that you will add more.

Definitely keep this thread going I will be loving this and can't wait to try.

Urban post away please. Anything.

I'm PM'ng both of you!


----------



## dragueur (Apr 9, 2007)

wow icecookies..those are impressive!! i've been having a trouble making foundations myself coz they turn out to be too white altho it's yellowish. i would love to get some recipes so i can play with them. I have existing recipes from my MMU workshop before but i want more, maybe yours is much better =) so i end up doing a lot of MMU blushes instead since i love blushes coz u can wear any shades, unlike with foundations.

do you use Magnesium stearate as well or skin flow? what i use in my MMU bases are Reg Titanium dioxide, micronized TD, magnesium stearate, skin flow, mica y2300, satin white mica, zinc oxide, kaolin clay..


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Drag, not Ice Cookies but her friend. When you make your foundation are you using Iron Oxides for your coloring? If so then depending on your complexion if the foundation is too light simply add small, and I can't emphasize small enough :laughing: , amounts of yellow pigment (iron oxide that has already been very finely ground) to your foundation base. If it is too yellow then add either an even smaller amount of peach or brown as need be.

Once you've added your additional coloring agents then you must reblend everything all together again in either your tobacco grinder or your coffee bean grinder, food processor whatever you use to bring everything to a smooth finish.

Remember, the final color that you get after blending everything will not be visible until you've ground everything again for about 5 - 10 minutes. Quite honestly if you've taken the time to pre grind the Iron Oxides adequately (15 - 25 minutes) then you really only will need to regrind the final blend (after adding additional pigments ) for roughly 5 minutes.

Over the weekend I know that Ice made several different foundation bases to share with anyone who was interested. Basically several people donated their favorite foundations and she went from there.

As far as the base that she is using personally I'll check with her on that and either she or I will answer but I can say that they did (her and a friend) make a foundation for me and I absolutely love it. Here are the ingredients and proportions.

*Zinc 65%*

*Micronized Titanium Dioxide 30%*

*Boron Nitride 5%*

*Iron Oxides *

I've worn this 2 days now and I love it! Both days my husband loved it and said that he can tell the difference, basically that it looks great.

I can tell now that there will be no problems with getting it to "stick" cause it has stayed fresh looking all day.

I also haven't had to blot though they did make a finishing powder for me too.

I guess that is the advantage of being able to have something specifically made for you rather than squeezing into a general category.

If anybody tries this recipe please let me know how it works out for you. :laughing:


----------



## COzawa (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi TDZ. She gave me a container of the night treatment and I will say that I really like it. I noticed one night when I didn't use it a pimple began to surface and grew worse during the day, that night I applied and by morning it was barely noticeable. The ingredients from memory are:

Zinc, vitamin c, vitamin a, green tea powder, pomegranite powder, pearl powder, honey powder, magnesium, powdered colloidal minerals, green clay, fullers earth, salaceous earth,

That's all that I can remember at this time.

Here is a wonderful foundation recipe that she helped me to fine tune. I had already the supplies on hand but was having an awful time getting the foundation to behave like foundation. :laughing:

*33% Zinc*

*33% Micronized Titanium Dioxide*

*33% Boron Nitrate*

*1% Calcium Carbonate*

*Iron Oxides*

Grind the Iron Oxides in a Grinder for a very long time. Allow the grinder to cool and then grind again. Repeating this step again. Once the Oxides are ground very very finely then they are ready to be added into the body of the foundation in very small proportions at a time.

Blend the above 3 ingredients for roughly 5 minutes or longer if desired. Then add the Oxides into the mixture in very small increments. Blend the mixture for at least 5 minutes to ensure that all of the oxides have thoroughly mixed with the body of the foundation. As additional coloring is needed continue the process.

I love this foundation completely. It matches my coloring as no other has and it doesn't rub or sweat off. It does have a glow to it which is what I prefer. It is not shiny. We added the Calcium to add additional adherence to the formula.

I spent most of this weekend playing in powders but the end results were so worth it.

Not only did we have fun making "colors" blushes, shadows, and highlighters that we've seen or wanted but we were able to make perfect foundations for each other and ourselves.

I've got so much makeup now that I can't even think of a color or item that I could possibly use :laughing:

This is definitely the way to go and it's so simple to do.


----------



## calico (Apr 9, 2007)

Would love to see a recipe for eyeshadows.


----------



## dragueur (Apr 9, 2007)

newyorlatin: tnx! i didn't know that i have to blend them that looong. i use a small grinder that comes with the blender and i normally grind it for a minute or less since it looks like well blended already to my eye.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i also do this on my blushes and they are ok...i guess, i have to re-blend my foundation

when making color concentrates/blends for foundation this is what i use:

5g Reg. Titanium Dioxide

2g Yellow oxide

1/8 tsp red oxide

1/8 tsp black oxide

10g Mica y2300 (since i dont have boron nitrate or sericite mica)

after blendng this for a minute, i put it in a ziplock bag. and i go make my untinted foundation base for heavy coverage. this is what i use:

3g mica y2300

4g micronized T. Dioxide

1g Mica spheres

1g zinc oxide

2g skin flow

1g magnesium stearate

6g satin white mica

1ml squalene blend

after blending all of this for a minute. i mix 10g of the blended foundation and 2g of the color concentrates...depends though, it can go up to 3g if im not satisfied with the color. i guess, i have to re-blend the foundation i made and see if it would act as a normal foundation coz the last time i tested it, i look like a ghost, espicially my nose looks whitish.

What about blushes girls, anybody has a formula? i dont have much micas so i cant apply some of the recipes posted on the previous pages. i have made around 10 shades of blushes and i still want more shades, lol....my shades are mostly pink, mauve, wine and peach.

help me create new bluhes/eyeshadow shades pls, this is what i have at the moment....(making MMu is sooo relaxing and addicting, it's like ur baking a cake)

* iron oxides: red, black, yellow, orange and brown

* ultramarines: blue, green

* FDC red40 and D&amp;C21

* mica: pistachio, frosted grapes, brcik red, strawberry shortcake, watermelon, peach cobbler, vanilla pouncake, blueberry frosting, bronze, buttercream frosting


----------



## icecookies (Apr 9, 2007)

*To cover basics of foundations:*

First a word about color

Consider that *there are only 3 primary colors: red, yellow, blue. * Every other color derives from a combination of these 3. Next comes the *secondary colors which are: green, purple, orange. *Next are the tertiary colors and then we get into shades and so on.

So *when thinking of creating your foundations you are in most cases only going to be using one or a combination of yellow, red, or brown*. In some situations if the brown Iron pigment used isnâ€™t brown enough then a very minute amount of black pigment may be required to darken the color as needed.

*Iron Oxides*

For foundations you basically only need a maximum of 3 foundations

Yellow, Brown, Red, and in some cases Black and Blue

*The Oxides are extremely strong pigments so a little goes a very long way *when coloring your bases. Remember that *in all cases when using Iron Oxides they must always be finely ground before blending them with anything.* *A necessary tool for this grinding process is a coffee bean grinder and set on the espresso grade is best.*

Once you have decided what ingredients you desire for your base then you can begin â€œplayingâ€ with the Oxides by adding them in small increments to your foundation base, blending in between adding them, and checking for color compatability.

*You can create your own Mica colors using Iron Oxides too. Simply blend your desired Oxide colors then add them in small amounts to a silk or satin mica. Then blend the entire mixture together. Other micas may be added to add more dimension to the blend if desired.*

*Common mineral foundation Ingredients*Titanium Dioxide - whitening, very adhesive, offers UV protection.

*Zinc * - is whitening, adhesive, and soothing to the skin. Also gives UV protection.

*Mica * - White Mica or Silk Mica used as a filler for foundations and shadows. It gives a smooth, soft matte finish.

*Serecite *- has medium adhesion, adds a slight shine. Often used w/ Oxides in foundations, shadows, and blushes. Has low coverage.

*Boron Nitride *- improves slip and adhesion of end product

*Magnesium Stearate *- adds to adhesion and slip (or smoothness) of the end product.

*Silica Powder *- oil absorbent, adds to slip of the product, diminishes appearance of lines.

*Rice Powd*er - an excellent natural substitute for talc. Can be used as a foundation base or a finishing powder. Nice matte finish.

*Kaolin Clay *- very mattifying and oil absorbing. Great for anti-oily foundations and to add to foundation bases to mattify.

*Allantoin * - Soothing to the skin.

*Calcium Carbonate *- absorbent and adds to adhesiveness of end product. Good for face primers, foundations, and finishing powders in small amounts of no more than 5%.

*Iron Oxides*

Selecting the ingredients for your foundation is where your personal preference comes in. Do you want something very soothing that will assist also with breakouts, then try Zinc Oxide as your primary ingredient.

Do you want something that will soften the "look" of your skin or minimize aging? Then look to Serecite and or or Silica as a add in to your foundation. By all means you will add Titanium Dioxide into your foundation base, it's adherence qualities is superior. It's also an ideal UVA protectant. Kaolin for oily skin and this will increase adhesion significantly. Boron Nitride will make your foundation smooth as well as give a nice glow.

Simply for illustration purposes our main ingredients are:

Titanium Dioxide 40%

Silk Mica or White Mica 25%

Serecite 25%

Zinc 10%

Iron Oxides

First thing is to

1. Grind grind grind and grind some more all of your Iron Oxide pigments

2. Gather your foundation Base together.

3. Blend your foundation Ingredients together for about 5 minutes (not the Oxides).

4. Adding very minute amounts at a time of Iron Oxide. Blend the powders for roughly 5 minutes. Continue to add extremely small amounts of Oxide while blending for 5 minutes in between additions.

Hi TDZ. The Night Treatment is something that is a knockoff of Rareminerals with other things added to it. It's supposed to improve the condition and look of the skin with consitent use.

Carol posted the ingredients but also there is Aloe Powder, and Rosemary Extract in it too. :laughing:

See I had a ton for you I had just forgotten. How you like me now? :laughing:

*Here's a few finishing powder ideas for you Blondie*.

Finishing powder can easily consist of just 1 ingredient or more. Plain Rice powder makes a great one. Kaolin Clay say for very oily skin or even plain Silk powder or plain Serecite.

Since you said that you would prefer Mica then I would suggest you purchasing Serecite. Most Serecites are very light grey in color when they haven't been treated. They will offer a slight amount of sheen.

A very Premium grade Serecite can be purchased at Gardenofwisdom.com This is the smoothest and whitest serecite of any others beyond compare. Mix a little of your foundation with this and you've got a tinted finishing powder. It really is that simple and that affordable to make your own.

You can do the same with Silk powder. Just add a touch of your own foundation and you've got tinted Silk Powder as a finishing powder.

If you check on the Monave site they offer classes and have a book that you can purchase which includes a foundation recipe, perhaps more than one. The Book is written by the owner and creator of Monave Cosmetics so I'm sure that the foundation is superb and I would imagine that it would be similar to hers or certainly would meet her standards. :laughing:

Hi Drag, it's great to have somebody else really into this. I was soon to give up and this weekend a good friend of mine spent practically every hour making makeup with me. When we finished on Sunday all we could do was laugh at how much we had made and wondered what the heck we were going to do with it all.

It really looks to me as if you are not adding enough Oxides to your foundation in comparison to the white powder bases. If you have a total of say 2 cups of white foundation powder base (your white micas and titanium dioxides) then I would guess that you would need to wind up using roughly a few TBSP Tablespoons of Oxides.

I'm by no means a professional and am probably newer to this than you but I can say that over the weekend 2 friends and myself made foundations for them. 1 is Japanese and the other is Bi Racial. Both are very yellow in coloring much like most Asians and the only 2 color Iron Oxides that we used were Yellow and Brown for one of them, and Yellow and Red for the other. The amount of Red and Brown was so minute that I would estimate it to have been maybe 30 grains of oxide in total for each of them. Yellow Oxides used was probably 3 - 4 Tablespoons for the 2-3 cups of foundation each.

You really must grind the Oxides before adding them to anything. That is the most important part of the process. Grind them excessively before adding them to the powder. Then blend the mixture well. Then repeat and blend very very well each time.

As far as blush colors I'll look up the colors you've listed and will be glad to help if I can.

Where do you purchase your Mica's? Can you post a link? TY


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 9, 2007)

When using colored micas avoid grinding at all and if possible blending them too. Doing so will diminish or eliminate altogether the sheen of the mica.

*When beginning to blend Mica colors with filler or adhesive ingredients begin with a very small amount at a time.*

*Any time you mix a colored mica with a filler, you will change the look of the powder. Typically, the additives will make the colored mica less intense in hue and sometimes less shimmery*

Begin adding EG:1 TBSP of colored mica to 1/16 tsp. of your adhesive/filler and hand blend in a baggie together by mushing the ingredients together with your fingers.

*Kaolin Clay as an additive will lighten the mica significantly it will also mattify it.*

*Boron Nitride will lighten it to a lesser degree and the mica will retain some of itâ€™s sheen.*Pearl Powder adhesive and soothing to the skin.

*Making Matte Eye Shadows*

Tkb Trading has a pre-made mixture that couldnâ€™t simplify the process anymore. You just add your mica color to a small amount of the TKB Shadow powder inside of a plastic baggie and blend. Done.

TKB's Matte Texture Base for Eyes : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

Coastal Scents sells a version of this pre-made blend that is less matte and is great for blushes and eyeshadows. To make the shadow or blush the same mixing process is used.

Coastal Scents: Ultra Silk

To create your own shadows or blushes without using a pre â€“ made mix this can be easily done by mixing your chosen mica color with:

Satin Mica â€“ (my favorite for pearl/shimmer shadows)

Satin White : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

Diamond Cluster - glittery/shimmery!

Diamond Cluster : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

Sparkle White - very translucent with medium sheen. (another favorite of mine for all over face colors)

Pearl White - somewhat transulucent with medium sheen.

Pearl White : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

Remember to increase adhesion to your shadow you only need to add either of the below ingredients.

Boron Nitride

Calcium Carbonate

Kaolin Clay

Magnesium Stearate

Determining which of these ingredients to add would depend on your personal needs or skin.

There are other ingredients that you can use to enhance your own personal foundation. Some are: Hydrolyzed Oat Powder, Squalene, Vitamin E, Aloe Powder, Jojoba Oil, Lavender, Grapeseed Oil, etcâ€¦


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't bake a cake! LOLOL...


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 9, 2007)

Angela I don't think that Ice Cookies has ever baked a cake either. I could be wrong but  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## momidoll (Apr 9, 2007)

I would like to know how to make a night treatment. I already make my own mmu. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 9, 2007)

Id like a simple foundation recipe anyone know where i can get one?

nvm. lol

I might buy the Monave kit.


----------



## Bridge (Apr 9, 2007)

Emily here is the one that Ice gave to me that I love! I'm wearing it today and no touch ups

2 Tablespoons Zinc

1 Tablespoon Micronized Titanium Dioxide

2 tsp Calcium Carbonate

2 Tablespoons Yellow Oxide

1/tsp Brown Oxide

This foundation is the Bomb! I have a cold and have been sneezing and eyes watering but my foundation doesn't come off on the tissue and I have Emu oil on underneath!


----------



## Ronnie (Apr 9, 2007)

Do you have a recipe Mommidoll for foundation? Thanks.


----------



## Bridge (Apr 9, 2007)

That is great Momidoll. How long have you been making your own mineral makeup? Did you take a class or buy a book? I have the book by TKB and the one by Coastal scents now plus Ice sent me a ton of recipes.

I think this thread is so cool and I wish that I had known all this time how easy it is to make your own especially since it looks way better than any match I've been able to get before.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Bridge. How are you? Good stuff huh? Unbelieveable when I think of how little it costs and how easy it is to really do it yourself.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks! How is the color adjusted to my skin color, like which mineral is used for coloring?


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Emily, *the Oxides are the coloring agents*.

I don't know your coloring but if you were to use proportions of *TBSPS* for the White powders, Zinc, Titanium Dioxide, and *tsps* of Calcium Carbonate then

2 Tbsp of Brown Oxide, 2 Tbsp of Yellow Oxide, and 1Tbsp of Red Oxide should be more than enough to make a generous supply of foundation.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 10, 2007)

I think i get it. So i should just buy all those things you listed?


----------



## dragueur (Apr 10, 2007)

*icecookies: *tnx, tnx! i'm re-grinding my color blends now and adding a few tsp of brown oxides. hopefully, i'll get it right! ...i'm also glad that i have found people who are into making MMu as well, there;s not much recipes over the internet and sometimes i dont have the ingredients listed and wonders what can be substituted instead. i have also made a lot of MMU, but mostly blushes and i just give (some) them away, lolz.

i purchase my mica's and other ingredients locally...from the person who taught me how to make MMU. i only purchase a few grams, like 50g max. for TItanium Dioxide and 10g-20g max for mica's....so i didnt bother buying online.

regarding finishing powder, you mean to say i can use just the "satin white mica" alone? (i dont have sericite mica, but i susbtitute this for mica Y2300) or do i need to mix them with other ingredients to make it wearable? i'm wondering how to make those "powder erasers" from PureLuxe, i love those!!

*newyorlatin: *u mean to say, mica's are better if not blended? i have blended them using my grinder when i made some eyeshadows. I use: 1tbsp of colored mica with 1/4 tsp of matte eyeshadow base and grind them. I only make few amounts. Havnt tried hand blending them in a baggie.


----------



## Butterfly2000 (Apr 10, 2007)

Gosh, you may end up with your own business!


----------



## Michee (Apr 10, 2007)

I made my first batch of foundation today and thank you Ice and NYLatin for all the help. It took longer than I thought only because I was so cautious with adding the oxides. Since they are concentrated and I only had so much other ingredients I didn't want to blow it.

I went through 2 sets of batteries too on my tobacco grinder making sure that I got it mixed up well even though I was grinding it with the coffee grinder too. I figured better safe than sorry.

So finally after about an hour I have a perfectly matched foundation. And I see why you said just add little bits of oxides at a time but I think that I might have gone too far LOL . But I'm in love with my foundation and I have at least 2 cups of it, more really.

This afternoon I'm going to make the finishing powder.


----------



## icecookies (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Michee

I'm really glad that your foundation works well for you. I know what you mean about how long it took. I only made foundation for myself too and it took forever for the exact same reason. I'm glad that I did it but I don't think that I'd ever make foundation again and fortunately I wouldn't need to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad I did it but it does take a lot of time and patience just to get your color right at least for me it did. :laughing: But it made me really admire so much more the women like Lumiere, Meow, Mad, Lauress who do this as a business with so many different colors and it all is perfect everytime. It's obviously a gift that they have and a calling and my hats off to them. Glad I did it and it was fun giving it to my friends but..............YKWIM. I love doing the soaps though:laughing: and it's fun to hear everyone elses stories.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 11, 2007)

well i just ordered my supplies and i just need to go to target and get a coffee grinder and im set. lol


----------



## debbieaikens (Apr 11, 2007)

Can you send me the notes and links also?

***email removed by mod***


----------



## glamadelic (Apr 11, 2007)

soo wanna try to make my own MMU. but i wouldnt even know where to start!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 11, 2007)

wow, girls i'm really impressed. i still have to try a mineral foundation, but once i've found my shade i'll try to make my own foundation.


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Citre, would you want to start with making your own blushes, eyeshadows, or all over face colors? Or jump in with both feet and go for the foundation? Super simple to do anything other than the foundations. Inexpensive too.

*Basic Recipe for Eyeshadow:*

*Matte* *1 TBSP of Mica color of your Choice, 1/4 tsp Titanium Dioxide.(If you have oily eyelids consider adding 1/8 tsp Kaolin Clay to the blend.*

*Blend all ingredients in a plastic baggy or in a small glass cup with a baby spoon making sure that all is evenly blended. *

*You can easily modify this color by dividing it in half and adding a 3/4 tsp of gold or silver mica and blending it into the separated portion of your original color*.

*Pearl Shadow*

*1 TBSP of Colored Mica of your choice,1/2 tsp Boron Nitride*

*Blend ingredients in a small baggie or with a baby spoon in a small cup or dish.*

*A different color can be easily made by separating the finished product into halves and adding 1/2 tsp of gold or silver mica to the original shadow*.

*Blushes* *can be made the exact same way. The same formula can be utilized to create* *an* *All Over Face Color* *by merely adding either a bit more Silk Mica, Serecite, or Boron Nitride into the base to achieve a softer lighter finished product.*

*There are many different ways to make shadows, blushes, and AOFC. This is simply one simplistic formula that has produced great results.*


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

One of the members here shared an amazing primer recipe with me recently so I thought I'd post it here for anyone who might care to try it. *This stuff is really great and thank you Drag for the great primer recipe!*

*Rice powder, boron nitride, zinc oxide, silica (or silica microsperes), satin mica, kaolin clay*

sorry I had forgotten what it was and had to go back and get the recipe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another excellent Primer recipe came from another MUT member G. who suggested:

*Silica microspheres (or ronospheres) and Boron Nitride *

*Proportions of ratios roughly 8:2 or 9:1*

_*better suited for normal or combination skin*_

or you could use:

*Silica microspheres *(or ronospheres) and *Kaolin Clay*

_*Proportions of ratios roughly 8:2 or 9:1*_

_*better suited for combination to oily skin types*_


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the formulas! I'm getting a kit soon to make my own mmu so these are really helpful!


----------



## dragueur (Apr 12, 2007)

i re-grinded the foundation i made and added more kaolin, magnesium stearate and skin flow (rice powder subs.), some brown and red oxides...abd voila! it looks and work like a normal foundation already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i think i got it in my shade coz i'm wearing it today. unlieke before it kinda look ashy white on me, i guess the grinding what really changes it. so grind, grind, grind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my poor grinder has a few cracks already *sniff*


----------



## icecookies (Apr 12, 2007)

That is wonderful! I'm so glad for you. Now you know what to do to perfect if for yourself! :laughing:


----------



## dragueur (Apr 12, 2007)

^ thank you! now i think i might need a new grider soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

anybody using colorants aside from Mica? like FDC / D&amp;C? i use them for blushes and im wondering what colors are pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie36 (Apr 12, 2007)

thank-you so much for all of your help

thank-you so much


----------



## hamira (Apr 13, 2007)

Wow icecookies, I've been trying to make my own mineral foundation for a very long time and your post was the most helpful I have come across.

I have a question. Is there something else that can be substituted for the titanium dioxide? TD tends to make me look ashy and I think the problems I've had finding pre-made MMU is that they all contain TD in abundance.


----------



## lilita (Apr 13, 2007)

hi icecookies, I am so impressed. You are a wealth of information!!!

So, I have noticed that some of these foundation samples I have, when I do the tests on my wrist or paper, there are little streaks of "dark red" that come up on top of the other color. Are these "red iron oxides" that haven't been blended/grinded enough?

(Is this cause for concern?)


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 13, 2007)

I noticed the same thing, Lilita, and thought, oh these are the red oxides, Ice Cookies is always talking about. :laughing:

I doubt that it's cause for concern but I notice that buffing definitely is needed to get the MMU to go on a singular color then.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 14, 2007)

Im excited i just got my minerals and now im in search for a cheap grinder. I went to Target but they didnt have any!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 14, 2007)

Emily, KitchenAid has a good one that's about $30 at Target, I think. I used to use it when I first started making my own. It has a really long lasting motor and you can take it apart to put the 'holder' in the dishwasher for cleaning.

If you're making a small batch, a small grinder like the KitchenAid one is great, but for really large batches of foundation or other items, a food processor will work pretty well too. I think Oster has a blender with a food processor attachment, but I can't say anything about it's quality or how long the motor will last.

I think Monave has a small hand grinder they sell, but I'm not sure of it's quality. I think quite a few people use it though. It would be good for things that you don't need a lot of like eyeshadows.

Lilita, red iron oxide is a booger. It needs to be ground for a super long time. I don't think it's a cause for concern though unless it would affect the end color if the company making the samples decided to do more grinding or change equipment.

I'm really glad to see this thread. Making your own stuff is very fun and rewarding!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tips! I found a grinder at Sears by cuisinart. I have to modify my shade because i put too much yellow.

the foundation came out alittle dark, what can use to lighten it? thanks


----------



## nomi (Apr 16, 2007)

so i have a question;

im olive skinned so how would i figure out which iron oxides to put in to get my color? im really confused by this

and icecookies, thanks loads for the tips and stuff. (this is way overdue but i didnt have internet for a while...)


----------



## pinkdiva438 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi - I just posted a review on my new make your own minerals kit by La Belle Femme Cosmetics. I was like you and was tired of trying out makeup that wasn't what I wanted. I bought the kit and everything I needed was in it including DETAILED instructions (simple enough for dummies like me)! I couldn't get a blush color right so I emailed her and got her Yahoo IM (ladyminerals) and she walked me through what to add, etc. and I made the perfect pink mauve with a slight shimmer, just what I was looking for. This lady is very helpful and really nice, and after about 10 messages didn't even seem to mind-give it a try. I bought mine on Ebay but she also has a website that is like a little mall with 7 different collections on it! She has an Ebay store that is called la belle femme cosmetics and her website is the same!

I use a magic bullet that works great! The nice thing about it is that you can remove the blades and everything to clean it, not like a coffee grinder!


----------



## calico (Apr 22, 2007)

Sirvinya where are you going to purchase your kit from? There are so many out there now I don't know which to get.

Thanks so much,


----------



## Heifzilla (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey girls, in regards to your night treatment...where did you find powdered Vitamin A and rosemary extract powder? I'm on the lookout for those and can't find 'em.

Thanks!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

You should make it in bulk and sell it on ebay!! I'd buy it.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 24, 2007)

:worship:You ladies are so creative, resourceful and inspiring. Kudos! I'm almost motivated to try, since I'm still not happy with the MMU I bought, but I'm deathly afraid of ruining it. I wonder if anyone can answer the following?

1. Does anyone have a recipe for Monave Angel finishing powder with the slight shimmer? I just ordered Serecite from GoW, how do I make it into a powder like Angel? Do I add sparkly mica and foundation? Can I add serecite to my existing foundation to make it more "glistening"?

2. Do I absolutely need a grinder? Can a hand-mixer do the same job for small batches?

3. Is it possible to improve on the MMU bought from some of the brands? Eg., if I want to make a foundation powder less chalky, is it possible to grind it down further to improve its texture? Can we add more oxide or other ingredients to existing formula to make it look creamier?

4. Can we add skincare actives such as Vitamin C or green tea powder to the MMU foundation to make them even better for the skin? How about moisturizers such as Chitosan powder to improve the mosisturizing properties and prevent the MMU from drying up the skin?

Sorry it's a bunch of questions.... and TIA :g: it's utterly fascinating! :w00t:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 24, 2007)

Qwerty- I just made my first foundation today. I just read the ingredients on my favorite brand and just added those ingredients reducing the amounts as I went. The previous posts told me that I would need lots of yellow oxide, a little brown and maybe black and red. It worked out that I needed lots of yellow, about half as much maybe less brown and a smidge of black. This may be because the brown oxide was a bit red IMO.

I did as instructed and ground the oxides well before adding to my base. I actually used a food processor for the base- I have an extra set up since I blew out the motor in my first one. So I will keep this for my MMU making. I also bought a coffee grinder for the oxides. I made about 1/2 cup of base and then added the oxides little by litte until I got a good match. (Write down how much you add as you go or else you'll never remember.)

Anyway, I am definitely not a pro but I wanted my foundation to have a little glow to it and all I did was add a little bit of pearl mica- 1/2 tsp for about 1/2 cup of base to begin with. Worked out great and I am loving this new MMU I made.

As to your other questions, I am still a newbie and couldn't answer for sure but here's my advice- I wouldn't add anything to existing brands because I'd hate to mess up the MMU. Good luck


----------



## lilita (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Hoozey, Just out of curiosity (not that I see myself ever making any mmu) - does the pearl mica lighten the color? Or just add a glow? Also if you were to add squalane how do you avoid turning the powder to "sludge" seeing that squalane is an oil...?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 25, 2007)

Hooray for ya!!!:rockwoot: That's really cool! Can we see some pictures of your DIY MMU? May I ask where you got your supplies from, and how you arrive at your recipe? Do you think that I can simply add the pearl mica to my bought foundations to create a more dewy look? :g:

Lilita, did you buy the Lauress Creamy Yellow? Does it fit your complexion? I bought it, and find it a tad too yellow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I plastered tumeric on my face. Soft Yellow in Elemental is much better, but still too yellow. But I LOVE the texture, the feel, the coverage. It is HG material! I'm trying to see if I can mix it with another shade or with a peal mica to tone it down. It is such a bad mistake to get darker shades in powder form - I don't look more tanned, but like I put on a mask.:10:


----------



## lilita (Apr 25, 2007)

Qwerty - Yes, I bought Creamy Yellow too but I haven't worn this properly so I don't have an opinion yet.. When I quickly tested it, I thought it looked darker than Elemental's Soft Yellow... I am so glad it wasn't all my imagination! I have been wearing Soft Yellow and I like it - I think it's a good match. (I hope!)Did you try Radiant Yellow?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, I got a sample of Radiant Yellow, and it was too light. :laughing: We have to find that "Goldilocks" Lauress foundation, not too light, not too yellow, not too dark. Creamy Yellow is a more intense yellow than Soft Yellow, and Soft Yellow is the best match so far, I think. I *love* the Original Formula, so am not about to give up on the Creamy Yellow yet! Unfortunately, the Original is not available in sample sizes, so I have to bite the bullet and go for the f/s in another shade to tone down the yellow. I'm following your Meow advice and example to get something more beige-yellow to mix with a pure yellow (Chartreux+Angora), and so I just bought a f/s Whipped Honey. I'll let you know when it arrives if it helps to lighten and take away some of the Creamy's yellow....heheh does it mean you might need to get another tub??? :biggrin:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 25, 2007)

Ah, Lilita,

I see you figured out which brand I was trying to copy. :wink3: I actually didn't add the squalane at all, I figure if I put it on my face right before applying, it's the same thing basically. I also worried about adding it to my foundation in advance and then storing it. I figured if I did need it, I'd only mix enough for my use in a MMU jar. I was going to add it in a baggie and mix it around at first this way and then use the grinder but not adding it in seems easier- just apply to face instead. :laughing: I used silk mica for the base and pearl mica is just another sheen. The silk is more matte. The pearl mica can be used for eye shadow looks and blush- then I got some really sparkly white micas for e/s. It doesn't really affect the color since everything I added was white. The iron oxides give all the color. Bet you'd only need brown and yellow-- mostly yellow. The brown I got was a rusty red brown. I only made my own because I have such dry skin and have only found one I really love and one that I'd love only with a bit more coverage.

Qwerty, if you want a more dewy look, have you tried illuminizing powders? I love those and did a whole thread on all of them. I am guess you could add some pearl mica, but be very careful to add only a little at a time so you don't get disco queen shine. I just am so afraid to ruin a MMU--- that stuff is like gold to me.

Looking at your avi- I'd say you have yellow/olive undertones and that may be why the yellows aren't perfect for you. Did you try the goldens? I found my match in Radiant Gold and bought Summer Tan (orignial formula) to give me some summer color. I find it easier to buy a much darker golden tan and mix with my winter color than try to get every shade in between. :laughing: I did this when wearing BE too. Even making my own, I wouldn't try for every shade but one that mixes in enough tan. I am actually kind of lazy.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh dear...I just wrote a long post and it wouldn't load and then is gone! :wassatt:

Something's not right with the site...can't seem to post longer posts???

I give up! It just wouldn't load!

Hoozey,will reply again another time.


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 25, 2007)

Here are some before/afters of making my own. Honestly, I don't recommend this for everyone. Really I wouldn't have ventured into this at all if I could find a lighter feeling version of Lumiere FF. I want it all. I also have the nickname of "mini Martha Stewart" because I make my own window treatments, homemade bread, etc. So I may have a knack for this.

First photo is no makeup. As you can see my face doesn't really naturally match my neck and there's that hyperpigmentation I hate above my eye. Second photo is my darker foundation that I made. Milan "Pique Me" blush. Eyes- BE retro liner with Milan Gelle drops. BE downtown liner shadow in contour. Brow highlight Monave semi-matte white Bonnie Bell Eye Style Mascara. Lips- Revlon Just Bitten lipstain in Blood Orange. (I am loving these--- I have 3 of the 4 colors now.)


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow..is it really darker? I can't tell, but first, your skin is in really good condition, I wouldn't even notice the pigmentation if you hadn't pointed out. Second, the MMU you made is fantastic! Looks really professional and polished! The eye shadows look fantastic too, especially the highlighter and the contouring shades. Did you follow a recipe that came with your supplies? Is this a better formulation than the other brands that you've always bought from,i.e., is your own MMU your HG? :biggrin: Btw, have you thought about natural skin lighteners like Arbutin or Kojic to safely lighten the pigmentation? They work wonders on my darker pimple scars. You can easily get those in powder form to mix into your own lotions/creams too. I used to pay $$$$$$ for the Shiseido Arbutin creams :bawling:...now I find out you can just buy Arbutin powder relatively cheaply online (GoW, etc.) and DIY!

As for my own Quest, you're right that I might have gold-olive hues, but my skin is also heavily yellow. The Lauress yellows look a bit too pure on me, and unfortunately, they are out of Radiant Gold in the Original formulation. I won't give up yet, just bought a Whipped Honey Original to mix with the Creamy yellow.

My Garden of Wisdom loot arrived today and it's true what everyone said...the Sericite is incredibly beautiful, smooth, lustrous and pearly snow white, so that will be my base for making an Illuminizing powder. :wink3: Must put in a word here for Markey of GoW - she rocks!! :rockwoot: Supernice seller!

I mixed Silver Mica with my Creamy Yellow foundation to make a small testing sample, quite a lot of it, about 40% Silver Mica, and it did tone down the yellow and lighten the shade, but it's still not "glowy" enough... :laughing: I really am a Disco Queen! However, the result is a truly fabulous invisible look that seems to last for hours and airbrushed all my blemishes!

With the help of this Forum, I'm hoping to make baby steps towards my HG!!! :goldcup: But of course Lauress has already discontinued this Formulation. uch: Tilting at windmills.....


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 25, 2007)

Qwerty-- I only made the foundation color. The eye stuff is BE and Monave. The blush is Milan. I have some Serecite from GoW on order too- should be arriving soon. I am not much of a powder person but love "glow" so that will by my aim.

I have tried something for the pigmentation but it always gets worse with summer and I can't hide in the house. I love being outside too much so I take the spots. :laughing:

It's definitely a learning curve on what works and how. Have fun.


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

hoozey, how did you like making it? does it work better for you than lumiere? i love lumiere!! i love it more and more every day and it's so good i havent had any dry skin with it, i sometimes get it with other brands. also awesome to see you're wearing the just bitten, i cant find it!! it's limited edition, and i dont think they have it here! poo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 26, 2007)

I definitely wouldn't want to make MMU everyday. The clean up wasn't fun and I hate cleaning anyway. I was fortunate because I have a whole set up for a food processor, save the motor, which wasn't being used. I took this for making the foundation... I think it would have taken forever to do in the just the coffee grinder! :scared: I only used that to grind up small amounts of ingredients like the iron oxides- it has a removable cup but it was still getting underneath that and wasn't fun to clean. I couldn't imagine just doing it in the coffee grinder. I would have given up.

It's a sheerer version of Lumiere FF in my opinion, so I am going to work on a concealer for my big issues, but I could definitley see me going back to Lumiere if I don't feel like making- scratch that- cleaning up the mess. :laughing: I love Lumiere too! I noticed two things-- it makes my skin look/feel better wearing it and when I wear another MMU, I miss it. Now that I am thinking about it, why did I do this making of my own? The only thing I can say is that I always have to try doing something myself.

Those Just Bittens are usually only 8 of them- 2 of each color. Every store I've found them in, they are right in the middle of the Revlon stuff, on it's own little display thing. Have you seen the intense red swirled lip glosses they came out with? They also came out with gel blushes--- will be near the "just bitten"- they'd be much cheaper than Tarte. Hope you find them! :rotfl:


----------



## sailalong (Apr 26, 2007)

Question for all of you â€“ is it possible to add sparkly mica to e/s you already own but donâ€™t like b/c theyâ€™re not sparkly enough? If so then how much can I mix in without affecting the stickiness of the e/s?


----------



## MindySue (Apr 26, 2007)

i wanted to try those gel blushes! i saw them on the site. the just bitten stains go for like 20 dollars on ebay, are they really that expensive? i definately know they arent at target, i'll check cvs and walmart..i hope i can find them. i wonder if the gel blushes are as good as tarte? i am really loving my mineral blushes though, especially pretty in pink, so i don't really NEED gel blushes, but they look cool.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 26, 2007)

Hoozey, i can't PM you yet...not enough posts to get out of newbie status.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much for letting me know about the Lauress. As it is such a great foundation, are you sure about giving it up? I'd love to buy it off you if you can't wear it, or I'd be happy to swap Lumiere's Flawless Finish in Light-Medium Golden with you. Do let me know. :g:

Sailalong, It is best if you get some loose sparkly micas and then just layer on with a wet brush over the eyeshadow you've already applied. I read on another makeup forum that someone uses a water-glycerin mix (3:1) to make a pretty decent mixing medium. My problem is I wear contacts, and I've had hell having the sparkly mica fall into my eyes. Had to remove/replace contacts 3 times and spent over an hour on makeup today because I wanted to wear some fabulous TaylorMade eyeshadows that just arrived in the mail. :bawling:

Making up is HARD to do.....:thrashi:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 26, 2007)

No, I've found them for about $8- I found them at Walmart, Kmart and Walgreens around here. I hear you about not needing anything... the gel blushes were like $12 each... I think MMU is cheaper in the long run. The lip stains, I think you NEED. :rotfl:

You're so funny! I replied to your PM. BTW, you might want to try Milan gelle drops for your eye colors. You could use it for wet application and it may keep the mica from falling in your eyes. I wear contacts too. I always notice them in my photos because you can see the visi-tint around my eyes. :augenreib: If I didn't have that bit of tint, I'd probably loose them all the time... I'm so blind.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 27, 2007)

I bought Milan gelle drops and they're great for making liners out of powdered shadows, but it's a bit too thick and too "true" for general application. Some mica from the liner still "migrate" into the eye too. I tried water, and I guess I have to get the water:glycerin mix right to see if adherence is better, but....the micas invariably fall into the eye during application...uch: :bawling: I wonder if I should try the castor oil w powdered eyeshadow trick to turn it into pressed powder to minimize the damage? Has anyone tried that, and how did it work? :g:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 27, 2007)

Qwerty since you have the gelle drops, try this application tip. Put a little dot on the back of you hand and then tap your finger in a bit, you can even pat a little off so it's not too much. Then pat onto eye and let dry a bit, then apply the shadows. That may make them adhere better without making them so intense. You could also try applying the gelle drops in this manner after you've applied shadows. Worth trying huh?

Know what I did the other day? I was putting the MMU I made into a sifter jar (extra I'd purchased) and was pulling the adhesive seal back to cut a few holes open and the powder just "poofed" out right into my right eye! I had to take my contact out and rinse and rinse. Also used eye wash on that eye. It was still bothering the entire day. Talk about a "Doh" move? :doh:


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 27, 2007)

Y'know, I was also wondering if it's anything to be concerned about inhaling MMU everyday? :laughing: I am deathly afraid of upsetting the little MMU pots (and I have 5 or 6 little pots on my sinktop at a time...:fuercht: )I'm putting a smaller amount of my Lauress foundation into a smaller jar so I won't send some $$$'s worth of MMU flying onto my bathroom rug at a time. Those little pots of eyeshadows and liners are the most precarious little things, and I'd like any advice from those who aren't as accident-prone.:hlp:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 6, 2007)

Qwerty,

I transferred a little bit of each eyeshadow color into a 7-day pill box so I only have these pill boxes on my bathroom vanity top. Each compartment has its own flip-top lid so no more screwing and unscrewing lids. And most important of all, more space on my vanity top without all these eyeshadow pots. For my foundation, concealer and finishing powders, I transferred them to multi-stack jars like these Cabela's -- Clear Stackable Jars. Extremely space-saving! Hope this helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemprincess (May 7, 2007)

Hiya all!

I'm new to this forum but not to mineral makeup. I have been contemplating making my own for fun for a looongg time but just never got around to it. The thing I always want to make is shimmer powders similar to Bare Escentuals Clear Radiance or BFM's Jo's Secret and stuff like that...of course, I also would love to learn how to make shadows and blushes too!

Icecookies, looking at your awesome collection has motivated me to give it a try! I tried to email/pm but my post count is too low to do that. I would really appreciate if you could email me w/notes or recipes or any kind of general info that u have...whenever u have the time of course. ;p

Thanks so much in advance for all the help!

Laura


----------



## Sirvinya (May 7, 2007)

I'm not getting the kit until my birthday now :scared: But I'm still looking forward to trying to make mmu. I've only got to wait a month so it's not too long.


----------



## Qwerty (May 7, 2007)

sat-chit-ananda, Thank you so much for your clever suggestions. I tried that too, put some pigments into the flip-top pills boxes, and when I flip them open, it jerks some of the pigment out flying as well. :scared: I'm so clumsy... and some pigments spilled from the closed lids when I dropped the pack on the rug...:bawling: It's really just me, isn't it.:frown: It's still better than handling all the little pots at once. I'm also going to try the paint-by-numbers pots as Hoozey suggested, something's got to work! I have the stackable jars, and intend to get more of them, they are life-saving! I really wonder if there is a way to press them into little compacts with castor oil a little at a time, so the eye pigments are also portable? I also wonder, don't the MMU companies see some really good business potential here to develop and sell MMU related holders and containers that solve all of our problems? :laughing:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Qwerty! I think I'll have to check out some art supply or craft stores for those paint-by-numbers pots too. I had to do a search for Hoozey's post on her makeup collection to see a photo of what they look like. Gosh! She's so neat and organized, isn't she?

And no, it's not just you. I dropped my stackable jars (with the lid screwed on, THANK GOD!) this morning and now there are some cracks in a couple of the jars. :stupido:


----------



## Hoozey (May 7, 2007)

Qwerty,

If you get the paint by number ones, only open ONE at a time. Then you have less chance of sending them all flying. Another option if you mix a lot... get one of the little pallets (round with little depressions for the paint) under a dollar in most places here. Then use a baby spoon or tiny measuring spoon to scoop out a tiny bit into a well- really try to take out only what you'll use. Then it's just like an artist- swirl and mix away on the pallet and only tiny amounts may get spilled.

BTW- The Tut on putting sample baggies in pots is great. Check that out.


----------



## any (May 8, 2007)

IÂ´ve been reading this tread for days now and iÂ´m really close to ordering stuff to make my own MMU... But, does anyone have a good recipe for dry skin?

I figure that I should avoid the things that are good for oily skin, like kaolin clay and maybe zinc oxide and silica? But what should i put in my foundation thatÂ´s good for dry skin?


----------



## Qwerty (May 11, 2007)

Christina, That sounds very scary...:dong: ahh..gravity and butterfingers...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hoozey, Will search for the Tut. Thanks for the tip!

Any, it seems powder isn't moisturizing as a rule, you'd need oil+water before you put on the powders. I was wondering if Chitosan might be a good additive as it is supposed to form a moisturizing film on the skin? I'll experiment and let you know. Maybe I'll email Marky of Garden of Wisdom about this.


----------



## glee5 (May 11, 2007)

im soo tempted to start making my own now haha


----------



## momidoll (May 11, 2007)

I bought an e-book from Coastal Scents that teaches you how to create your own mmu. I've only made eyeshadows, setting powders, primers, blushes, bronzers, ect. I haven't made foundation from scratch, but I add extra ingredients to my foundation that I got from Monave. I added zinc oxide and silica powder to it. I make my primer/finishing powder using 1 part silica, 2 parts kaolin clay, and 2 parts serecite, and just a dash of my foundation color.


----------



## blondie36 (May 11, 2007)

if you dont mind me asking why did you add zinc oxide and silica to the monave foundation? was it to alter the color,the reason im asking is because i have a full size monave foundation thats to dark so im thinking about adding the ingredients you mentioned to lighten it


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 11, 2007)

That's what I do too! I made my own primer/finishing powder using silica and kaolin clay in a 3:1 ratio and I tweaked my foundation (which was too light and too pink) from Sweetscents by adding some brown and yellow oxide.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't made any foundation from scratch either. Maybe when my supply of foundation is used up...I think I've got at least 3-4 oz of it!

Zinc oxide whitens the product, makes it waterproof, provides adhesion and UV protection, in addition to being soothing to the skin. Silica is oil-absorbent, adds slip to the product and diminishes the appearance of pores and fine lines.


----------



## any (May 11, 2007)

Thanks Qwerty! I really like the mmu concept, but I havenÂ´t used powder make up in years... Just liquid foundation.

Maybe I should try some of the ready made MMU liquid foundations, probably not as easy to make yourself... But I can be wrong!


----------



## Elenor (May 12, 2007)

I've bought some (gorgeous!) pigments/colorants and pre-made "eyeshadow base" (and some titanium dioxide) from TKB and I have some 30-g jars I use to shake up the powders... (I'm not yet ready to get into making enough MMU to need a blender, and the shaking works fine with the small amounts I'm making. (Right now, just eye shadow colors and blushes).

I use a quarter of a sheet of (regular-old) printer paper as a base for when I open the 30-g jar -- some powder has migrated into the threads of the jar from the shaking, and some gets stuck in the threads in the cap. I tap the cap onto the paper to get the powder out, and use an eyeshadow brush to wipe the powder off the jar edges onto the paper. Then, I use the paper as a sort of funnel to put the powder back the jar. (I crease it through the center before beginning and then smooth it and lay it out flat under the jar.)

I've also been... adulterating... some of the MMUs I've bought, tweaking the colors just a bit to suit me better.

Yes, it's a bit messy, but I don't mind. I'm careful not to breath in the dust, and I wipe down the table between colors... It's SO MUCH fun!

Elenor

p.s., And I make a large-ish amount (about half the 30-g jar), and, when I like the color I've made so far, I 'spoon' out a 5-g or 10-g jar-full, and then continue to add and shake to make more colors from the base color in the 30-g jar.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 12, 2007)

Yes, it IS so much fun and very rewarding, isn't it Elenor? And think of all the $$$$ we're saving too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elenor (May 12, 2007)

Yes! I'm thinking of buying the 'make your own' kit from TKB -- it seems to have everything to start with, including recipes. I read here of someone who made her own perfect-match foundation -- and she said she had TWO CUPS of it and I just felt this wave of desire! I have not identified my perfect foundation color yet -- although I have several I like and use. (OH! And I'm a "Before and After" at Signature Minerals!! I'm a *STAR*!!! Tee hee hee!) But I really want to have two whole CUPS of foundation, instead of some 10-g and 30-g jars full!

Elenor


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 12, 2007)

Elenor!

You are indeed a STAR! I had to go check out the B &amp; A pics on the Signature Minerals site and your skin looks perfect. It looks like you have no MU on, just good skin! You're too harsh on yourself. Really.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know exactly what you mean about wanting two whole cups full of foundation in your EXACT shade, texture and coverage. Hell, it's worth more than its weight in gold, I say! :yesss:


----------



## Elenor (May 12, 2007)

its weight in gold sparkley stuff!


----------



## Qwerty (May 13, 2007)

You make it sound like lots of fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can feel my withdrawal symptoms coming on and when the TKB site is up and running,will rush there! has anyone tried any dry ingredients that might be moisturizing when added to the MMU?


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 13, 2007)

Qwerty,

You already have enough MMU to last quite a while!

I don't think there are any dry mineral ingredients that have moisturizing properties. An effective moisturizer should be hydrophobic, humectant(i.e., hydroscopic) and occlusive, and as far as I know, substances which provide these effects tend to be organic in nature rather than mineral.

I think applying your moisturizer under your foundation might still be your best bet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 16, 2007)

Just so you know, Qwerty, the TKB site is up and running again! Whew! What a relief. I was starting to get the shakes. :rotfl:


----------



## mamafan (May 16, 2007)

dear all mmu makers here is a useful site contains formulas to make different eye shadow colors and blush colors

Make Your own Cosmetics

go to the siteand click on "color charts" and then choose "eyeshadow and blush) download the pdf file.

You can also make your own lipgloss with their lip colors chart too! Use vaseline as lipgloss base should do!

Have fun!!

oh you could add a few drops of lavender essential oil to make your foundation smells like heaven and lavender oil helps your skin and oil regulating too! add it to your grinder and grind it with your powder!

oh you could add a few drops of lavender essential oil to make your foundation smells like heaven and lavender oil helps your skin and oil regulating too! add it to your grinder and grind it with your powder!:sheep:


----------



## emily_3383 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for that site!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for the link, mamafan! It's extremely informative!!!:rockwoot: :clap


----------



## hillarymarie32 (May 17, 2007)

does anyone have a recipe to follow to make your own MMU night treatment similar to the one sold at southern magnolia minerals?


----------



## any (May 17, 2007)

If a foundation is too intense, could I add mica for a more translucent, sheer finish? Which kind of mica? Or is there other alternatives?


----------



## mamafan (May 17, 2007)

you could add sericite, silk powder, kaolin, talc, rice powder or even corn starch to make the foundation base lighter. be aware that rice powder and corn starch are foodstuff and therefore your foundation will have a shorter shelflife. add a pinch of gold lame mica makes your complexion glow!


----------



## any (May 17, 2007)

ok, but kaolin would be drying, right? And carbs with heat and moisture makes a great growingplace for bacteria... So that leaves me with sericite and silkpowder! And maybe som golden mica for the summer glow...


----------



## emily_3383 (May 19, 2007)

Hey everyone. Can anyone tell me what i can use to make my foundation lighter??? I made it too dark....


----------



## silveria (May 19, 2007)

i want to try and make my own stuff. Can someone tell me where to start please? and how much zinc oxide, titanium oxide etc. should I buy? since I live outside the states and multiple shipping will be more expensive, if I dont get all the necessary material.


----------



## blondie36 (May 19, 2007)

you can add some zinc,serecite depending on the ingredients you used also some mineral makeup companies sell small amounts of ingredients to lighten foundation


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 20, 2007)

Hi silveria!

I love TKB Trading and they sell a mineral makeup kit which contains all the necessary ingredients and detailed instructions for your M-I-Y projects. It costs US$49. Their shipping rates are also very reasonable.

Mineral Makeup Kit : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

:7dh:


----------



## silveria (May 20, 2007)

Thank you! Should I buy any other material as well?

like what's the difference between sericite mica and silk mica?

and I will like to add silica to my foundation, is the ronasphere or microsphere silica more useful! it's so confusing! :scared: and are there any coloured mica that i ought to include in my order?

what do I need to purchase to make lip gloss or lipsticks? lol

Sorry, I'm still so new at this!


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2007)

Silveria i would just get the kit and work from there. I didnt buy the kit and i got really confused but i fixed it all now. Im only doing foundation so i cant help with lipstick.


----------



## farris2 (May 20, 2007)

Where has icecookies been?


----------



## camelliarose (May 20, 2007)

What I'd do is get Coastal Scents Ebook on mineral makeup making, then decide from there what you want to get.

That said TKB's mineral makeup kit is VERY worth it! Not only does it have ingredients but has recipes and explanations for ingredients in it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You get quite alot of ingredients to play around with and its under $50  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> plus shipping of course.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 21, 2007)

Hi silveria!

If you email TKB's owner, Kaila, and tell her what projects you have in mind, I'm sure she'll advise you on what you need to buy. She's very knowledgeable, helpful and friendly. And she answers emails promptly too.

Silk mica is just a term used to describe sericite mica which has been treated to make it whiter and feel silkier. As for the different silicas, it's a matter of personal preference. Ronasperes being slightly smaller in particle size will make your foundation a bit more opaque. However, I think the difference is not very discernible unless you are using significant amounts of it in your foundation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm afraid I can't help you when it comes to lipsticks because I have never tried making them. Working with liquids looks too complicated and messy to me! LOL!


----------



## Qwerty (May 21, 2007)

Ooooh, I just got back from a work trip to India and caught a very, very bad stomach bug and the flu.:ill: Of course to feel better, I went to the TKB and The Conservatorie sites instead of the doctor, and now, I'm on my way to making my own MMU!:crazy::fuercht: Talk about catching a fever....

Christine, how are the TKB shadows? I betcha you're next to get the lemmings at the sight of Hoozey's concoctions, or will it be Lilita?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My one big question, do the iron oxides come in a chunk? Why would you need to grind them down so much? I have a large food processer, do I have to get a coffee grinder as well? Can I use a mortar and pestle instead of the grinder? :g:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 21, 2007)

Welcome back, Qwerty! Hope you are feeling much better now. :flowers:

The TKB micas are so pretty I wished I'd ordered more. I was inspired to do some glow powders after seeing Hoozey's collection. My next order will probably consist of red oxide, black mica, ultramarine blue, kaolin clay, silica and a few other micas.

The iron oxides come in the form of a fine powder similar to the other base ingredients. The purpose of the blender/food processor is not so much to "grind" the oxides but more to combine all your pigments and base ingredients into as uniform and homogeneous a mixture as possible. I have hand-blended iron oxides with my base powder on a piece of paper using a spatula to obtain a "color-corrector" to tweak my foundation. A blender comes in handy if you are making large amounts of foundation though. These pics (from a link provided by "mamafan") show how it's done: Make Your own Cosmetics

:smilehappyyes:


----------



## Hoozey (May 21, 2007)

Qwerty-

I just pre-grind my oxides because it was recommended earlier in the thread and it has worked well for me. I find that my foundation doesn't have specks of oxides in them when I am doing swatches.

As far as making e/s I just shake in baggies because the sparkly micas shouldn't be ground much. Don't want to loose that sparkle now do you? I love my little $15 food processor for MMU making. It's small enough to do what I consider reasonable batches but I saw how you can mix it on paper like S-C-A said.

To lighten any foundation you can just add more base ingredients. If you want a lighter coverage you can add serecite (silk mica) and it will lighten a little too.


----------



## camelliarose (May 21, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon!! That sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Iron oxides as mentioend come in a powder too, the reason you want to grind them in a processor/grinder is because if you don't you will get oxide streaks. They wont be blended in well enough with a mortar and pestle. Also you definitely don't want ot put micas in a mortar and pestle or you will scratch them big time and your colour will take on a grey hue. Kind of grey's down the colour abit.

hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Qwerty (May 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone, for the great advice, and for the kind wishes. :g: :hugss: It still sounds like great fun to DIY, but I suspect I'm mostly in it for the glittery, colorful stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figure to get over my addiction, I really need to overdose, like Ice Cookies...heheh. :cloud9: For good measure, I'd ordered the Warm Color Blend from The Conservatorie in the hopes that I don't have to get a grinder, and just tweak it with yellow oxide to mix into the base I'm formulating based on the 1/3 TiO2, Zinc, Boron Nitride recipe. I'll post when my supplies arrive and how the experiment turns out.:atom:

This is my 2nd trip to India, and so it wasn't so unexpected. The first time my food poisoning was so bad, I had to go to the bathroom every 10 minutes :inwc:all day and night even when I have eaten or drunk nothing for 2 days, until I passed out in the hotel room. Fortunately, they summoned a doctor who gave me a big jab and wanted to put me on a drip at the expensive travelers' hospital but I just wanted to get back home.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was very careful both times, eating and drinking only at the hotels, but I had to go and check out some stones suppliers (heh, wish they do MMU too...) and they offered drinks they swore came out of a bottle and it seemed rude to turn them down. I love :luv: India though, such wonderful people, the most delicious food (see nothing can stop me from eating...:add_twinkle, such a refined culture and such gorgeous colors! I'm going to mix an "Indian" e/s collection from my TKB based on my trip. The poverty in the streets though, is very, very hard to take.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I couldn't even give alms from the car as it'll be swamped and create a traffic jam and all the other drivers will curse us.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 22, 2007)

Qwerty,

You're such an upbeat and inspired trooper in spite of your severe bout of gastroenteritis! :applaus: I can't wait to read all about your customized foundation and your "Indian" e/s collection. :7dh::hug:

Having my own customized foundation (and the ability to tweak small batches of it any time I need to) is so LIBERATING!!! I now have about 6 oz. of foundation because I figured I'd still be wearing makeup when I'm 92. :rotfl:


----------



## ostara75 (May 23, 2007)

I bought several shadow samples from TKB minerals. The sizes are generous and so many colours to choose from! I love "Travel To Neptune"- it looks good dry or foiled, especially with black eyeliner.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 23, 2007)

Hi ostara75!

I've been eyeing those "Travel to..." colors for some time. Are the colors obvious or are they subtle and translucent on bare skin? Have you tried mixing it with a dark e/s?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hillarymarie32 (May 23, 2007)

I really want to start making my own MMU, especially eyeshadows. I've been looking around alot on the TKB trading site, but I have NO idea where to start. Any suggestions?


----------



## Qwerty (May 23, 2007)

Ooh... :hug: back!! The waiting game starts - how long will it take for my "fix" to arrive?? Not only will you be wearing your MMU when you're 92, your children will inheirit all of it! :rotfl:

My Indian inspired e/s will have a lot of gold highlights, eg. Aqua with red and gold shimmer, Metallic Burgundy with gold, Red tinged with Copper shimmer, Anthracite with burgundy lights and bronze and diamonds, oh, it is so fun. I already got 3 new shadows out of the leftover unloved samples from MMU companies. Hoozey nailed it when she said on her blog to get the black and white micas in large quantities, I've used up all my plain black and gold e/s samples - luckily I've got a huge 2 oz.bag of silver-white mica. I don't think I'd ever get to wear all these shadows, but I'll pass them down to the grandchildren, heheh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Definitely big bags of the primaries, red, blue, yellow, black and white mica, gold, the Noble Sparks or Diamond Clusters. Mix them to get the next tier, orange, green and purple, add black or white, mix more of those with eachother, etc. The rule of thumb is that the more different shades you mix together, the more likely your outcome will be a taupe, brown or some neutral. If you like brights, stay within the "family", eg. Green-Blue, Purple-Magenta, Red-Pinks. Add the Gold, Sparks or Diamonds last. I'm itching to try the interference mixes, but my orders from Sweetscents are taking ages.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hey, if anyone wants to split the 8oz. Diamond Clusters (on sale for $15 at TKB), let me know, K? Even for a Disco Queen like me, that's too much shine! :laughing:


----------



## hhalliburton (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

I'm Heidi and I just joined. I have placed an order for Lip kit for Hobbyist and Hobbyist Cosmetic kit. I've been all over the web today looking for "recipes" and any other information I can find. I'm glad to have found a place where it looks like everyone here is as addicted to Mineral Makeup that I am!

Heidi


----------



## princessmich (May 28, 2007)

Hey, welcome to MUT. You will love it here. BTW where did you order your Hobbyist Lip Kit? Was It TKB as well? I'm curious because I'd like to give the Lip stuff a try as well. Have you managed to find any recipes online or I assume the Kit should include recipes and instructions


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 28, 2007)

princessmich,

Monave sells the "Handcrafters Lip Kit for Hobbyists" for $35. The kit includes: lipstick and gloss base, easy-pour lipstick tubes, gloss pots, various shades of mica, and an instruction manual.

Monave Mineral Make Up: Discount Make Up, Mineral Makeup, Bare Cosmetics Essentials, Skin Care Products  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You should also check out Lotioncrafter Premium ingredients at less than premium prices... Lotioncrafter if you're interested in making your own skin care products.


----------



## hhalliburton (May 28, 2007)

Hi Princessmich,

I order the lip kit, cosmetic kit and mini grinder from Monave. I'm really looking forward to getting them.

Heidi

sat-chit-ananda. have you made the lip kit or the cosmetic kit? I can't believe how excited I am to get them!!!

Heidi


----------



## princessmich (May 28, 2007)

You're the best! Thanks &amp; I will check out their sites I would really love to make my own lipstick and possibly skin care too since I'm trying to avoid the conventional stuff

Heidi, do remember to let us know how the kit works. Why did yo get the grinder? Are you planning to make your own MMU apart from the lipstick? Good luck with your projects. :rotfl:


----------



## hhalliburton (May 28, 2007)

Yes Princessmich, I'm wanting very much to learn to make eye shadows, blush, face colors and eventually foundations. They suggest using the mini grinder so I bought it, I don't want to sink in a lot of money until I see if I can do it. I've been all over the web and have found places that sell the mica, pigments and other things needed. (bummer, I'm a authorized wholesaler for Monave but there is no price discount at all on the kits or ingredients.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 28, 2007)

Hi there, Heidi!

I haven't tried the lip kit but I've made my own foundation. Now that I've got enough foundation to last me several lifetimes, I'm focusing on expanding my eyeshadow and blush collection.

Good luck with your handcrafting and don't forget to keep us posted on your progress! :rockwoot::7dh:


----------



## princessmich (May 29, 2007)

Heidi, that's sucks you're not able to get a discount Yeah, eventually I will also join you girls in this quest but at the moment I don't have the money to invest since summer is fast approaching and I need other things, besides I'm a SAHM. Get the idea However, I will keep checking this thread to see the progress you girls are making and I'll gather notes from you as well. I love working with recipes so I'm guessing I might succeed doing this as well. :rotfl: I'm broke too because I'm currently replacing all my old skincare and cosmetic products with chemical free ones so this is a tough task. Can't wait to join you...........Good luck.:rockwoot:

S-C-A how are you enjoying your new fondation formula? What ingredients did you use to make yours? Do you mind sharing


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 29, 2007)

princessmich,

I'm also on a very tight budget since stopping work several years ago so I empathise with you. However, you don't need a large capital outlay to start making your own MMU. I didn't use a kit to make my foundation but instead looked at the ingredient lists of various foundations of popular MMU companies and then read up on the properties and uses of each of the ingredients before deciding what basic ingredients I needed to buy. I used Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Oxide, Iron Oxides, Sericite and Kaolin Clay in my foundation. Using some of the recipes I found on the net as a guide, I experimented with the proportions of the various ingredients till I got the right shade, texture and coverage I was looking for. I didn't even use a grinder/blender as I blended everything by hand. Of the many sites I've been to, I found this article on the basics of making foundation very useful: http://www.diycosmetics.com/images/Foundations.pdf

I don't think you would ever go back to buying ready-made foundation after you've made your very own foundation because there is nothing like customizing a foundation to your exact specifications in terms of shade, texture, staying power and coverage. For less than $50, you can make enough foundation to last you a long time.:6:


----------



## princessmich (May 29, 2007)

Wow, you're awesome.:hugss: I knew you would have a super explanation for me. You know what, I think I will definitely take this venture soon. Buying MMU is definitely getting expensive and If I'm able to come up with a formulation that works for me then I'll definitely save my pocket the extra $$$ which can go towards other meaninful stuff. I also don't think I will invest in a grinder. One question, have you heard of adding essential oils to the MMU like Rose Otto? I've came across one Company that uses this in addtion to the other ingredients and I believe they do due to its healing properties and fragrance. Rose &amp; Rose Absolute Essential Oils from Aura Cacia I'm just wondering how they achieve this mixing the powdered ingredients with an essential oil which is liquid. I do plan to order a jar just to try out and see how It works, smells etc. I will let you know my findings.:rockwoot:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (May 29, 2007)

I'm so glad you're inspired to venture into making your own MMU. I've never added any liquids to my MMU foundation but I imagine if you added a tiny drop of essential oil into a big bowl of your MMU foundation in the final step of the process and blended it very well, it shouldn't alter the consistency of your foundation too greatly. You'll just get a nicely rose-scented foundation like the Miessence line. In the article I posted, she used a few short sprays of her favorite perfume, Chanel No.5 to scent her foundation. Of course, if you added too much oil it would bind your powdered ingredients together and you'd then be on your way to making pressed MMU!

Alternately, you could make a rose-scented moisturizer or primer to put under your unscented MMU foundation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Please keep us posted on your M-I-Y projects, OK?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princessmich (May 30, 2007)

S-C-A, the Rose Otto has a very strong fragrance so I imagine just a few drops would do the trick. Also you made a good point of adding it to the moisturizer formula. Sounds like a good idea. I will keep you posted once I get my hands on the ingredients.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely enthusiastic about this venture. :rotfl:


----------



## tarpley612 (May 30, 2007)

You asked for natural remedies for morning sickness...the best thing to use is ginger you can just take a piece and suck on it or put it in tea. You can also get ginger snap cookies, just make sure they are the ones that really have ginger in it.

This was for newyorlatin


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 1, 2007)

is there anything i can do to make my foundation not go everywhere when i open the jar? When i buy the premade foundations they arent really like this or maybe i just dont notice.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 1, 2007)

I DID IT! I spent a whole day with the Moulinex Blender making my own MMU with supplies from GoW, TKB and The Conservatorie!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really opened my eyes, it really is much better than everything I've tried out there and lives up to my expectations about MMU, invisible but looking like beautiful skin, air-brushed look, diminishes blemishes, good and long-lasting coverage. Oh wow, I wish I'd tried this earlier!! The big difference I find, is in the ingredients. I used a lot of the more expensive supplies, Silk Powder (this is a *must-have*), Boron Glow, Silicone Microsphere mixed with TiO2 and ZnO and the texture and finish are just beautiful. The finish is so smooth, I couldn't stop touching it, it feels like a very soft feather. The most difficult part for me was getting the right shade, even though I tried to take notes about how much of each I added judiciously. I just stood there and blended for hours and squandered a lot of precious powders.

Here's my recipe, modified from the formula for Concealer at The Conservatorie site under "Formulary". I used measuring spoons ranging from 1 to 15 ml, and it worked fine to simply get the proportion right:

30ml Zinc Oxide (0.3 micron)

30ml Titanium Dioxide (0.3 micron)

15ml Boron Glow (Boron Nitride)

15ml Serecite

5ml Silicone Micropheres

5ml Silk

6.5ml Warm Foundation Blend (pre-blended iron oxide from The Conservatorie)

7ml Yellow Oxide

3ml Allantoin (optional, it is supposed to be good for the skin)

Just blend, blend, blend away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Red iron oxide is a nightmare. I used up most of my 2 oz. of Silk Powder when I tried to make a blush/finishing powder because I added too much red and it wasn't even apparent until after about 15 minutes of blending. Beware the red!

I also dumped all the samples I ever bought plus one or two tubs of foundation I didn't like into the Moulinex and blended the whole lot with the Silk, Boron, Silicone, Sericite and some Zinc Oxide plus yellow iron oxide and I got another bag of silky smooth foundation in a slightly more tan shade.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh what a difference it all makes! I guess I won't ever be able to buy such a foundation because the cost of the making would be too high and it would be nearly impossible to turn a profit to charge the regular MMU prices.

I've also tried to duplicate some of the eyeshadows I like. For Lumiere's "Intrigued", I mixed a charcoal black, lots of silver mica, shimmery Burgundy, a light Gold Shimmer, Diamonds Cluster, tiny grains of blue shimmer to tweak the shade, which all add up to a warm, taupe, glitzy e/s. For Sweetscents' Robin's Egg Gold, it was mostly Aqua (blue-green) mixed with silver mica, lots of gold shimmer, a bit of grey-silver to tweak the shade. I ended up liking a more aqua vs. the original light blue version. I've taken pictures and will post them when I get my camera fixed, together with my stash!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Getting the desired shade is not an exact science. I just mixed them all in a porcelain bowl with a metal spoon and there were times when I had to set aside half or more of the amount in my bowl to add in more of another pigment to get closer to my target colors. The pigments that are set aside can then be used to create other shades. In getting "Intrigued" right, I ended up with quite a bit of a dark eggplant to which I added gold shimmer and I really like it as a new shade. It is very similar to the structure of a perfume - think of a base note, the main idenitifiable color, add some other complementary colors to make it more interesting, and the "top note" can be a gold or silver shimmer or an interference pigment.

Hope others are inspired to try. It is great fun, and I started to really understand my powders - the Zinc, Titanium are all heavier and more cohesive, the Silk Powder flies around alot and disperses itself over surfaces, same with Silicone Microshperes and Boron Powders. For me, it isn't so much to DIY all my makeup but to refine what I have and to further my understanding of the makeup I like and desire. I'd probably still buy my e/s and foundations, but at least I can improve on them and I won't panic when they discontinue my favorite shades. :wink:

Next, I'm going to make eyeshadows from straight oxides!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princessmich (Jun 1, 2007)

Qwerty, sounds like you have a mini labarotory at home........LOL We are so lucky to have you around here.....you're such an inspiration indeed. I am awaiting my tubs from Meow however I will be following in your direction soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe next month I will start ordering some ingredients to indulge in my first experiment. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok gals, this is silly! I have the kits sitting in front of me and I don't know where to start! I'm worried about messing something up. I will make something, so be on the look out.

Heidi


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 2, 2007)

lol Heidi, have fun with your kits!

Qwerty, it seems like you had tons of fun!


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 2, 2007)

I made something! I made a pretty Sheen Smokey Lavender eye shadow....ooohhh pretty LOL


----------



## princessmich (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, I just read this post........Yay, for Heidi.:rockwoot:


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 2, 2007)

Just takes one thing at a time, next thing you know you'll be making all sorts of stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bubblesinc (Jun 3, 2007)

Think I may have a dabble at it which kit do you think is the best


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 3, 2007)

I have only played with the Cosmetic kit, I'm hoping later today, after I get some tubes, to try making lip stick. Be sure to have a gram scale.

Here is a question for you all, does anyone know of a kit, recipe for making your own mascara? I found one recipe but I couldn't pronounce most of the words so I figure it wasn't totally natural.

Heidi


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 3, 2007)

Three kits I know of..

TKB's

Monave's

and Coastal Scents

I think TKB's is the best for your money then you can add what else you like in micas etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Heidi check the MIy forum on Delphi I am pretty sure there are arecipes there!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 3, 2007)

I really like my foundation now, i ordered sericite and now it has a nice shine to it and its not so matte. I have enough foundation for a long time. lol


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 4, 2007)

What is used to make foundations? I had someone tell me it is Pearl Powder and Yellow Oxides.


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 4, 2007)

Qwerty- Got back from vacation to find that you've made foundation. AWESOME!! Sounds like you made a winner too. Adding the more expensive ingredients makes wonderful products that aren't out on the market because it's not profitable/marketable. Good thing you don't live close by- I'd so be sneaking into your place and stealing it. :schleich::roflmao: The e/s stuff is just fun because you never know what you're going to end up with.

SCA- I didn't know you made your own foundation! You're holding out on me!!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Dayna!

Sneaky me, huh? :rotfl: Aw, you know how it is with MMU. First you start tweaking the color, then the formula and soon enough, you're making small batches of your own foundation every now and then. The next thing I knew I had a few ziplock bags of foundation, blushes, finishing powders and eyeshadows. :laughing:

By the way, you're looking really good after returning from your vacation. :1f:


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, I do know! It's starts with tweaking and ends up a kitchen with a mess and curious white powder everywhere. :rotfl:

I feel better after vacation- nothing like a week at the beach to get the mind right. Luckily we head back before the kids go back to school. :rockwoot:Same old same old until then- at least I am hoping so. Don't like this talk from my hubby about moving us again.

Thanks for the Silica primer rec- I have been using it and loving it. I was surprised that it doesn't make me feel all dried out. It definitely smooths things out. :laughing:


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 6, 2007)

I made a pretty, if I do say so myself , lavender eye shadow but it doesn't seem to stay on real well. What did I do wrong or what do I need to add? What info would you need from me?

Thanks,

Heidi


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 6, 2007)

what did you use in it?

also you asked what goes in foundations?

Generally zinc oxide, titanium dioxide, mica.. and then some others add from there serecite (which is plain mica) there are sooo many variants of mica of different sheens etc.

and then some add other ingredients like silica, magnesium stearate, rice powder..

The E book by coastal scents goes over alot of hte ingredients. The TKB one that comes with the kit does too. THe Monave one doesn't have as many that it goes over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

does that help a lil?


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 6, 2007)

I have one more question.

I'm wanting to make an order for some minerals and I wanted some feedback. I'm wanting to make foundation, eye shadows &amp; blushes. What would you order?

Here is a sample of things I'm thinking, not that I know what I need!

White Titanium Dioxide

Serecite

Red Iron Oxide

Black Iron Oxide

Yellow Iron Oxide

Zinc Oxide

Oriental Beige

Gold Fine

Copper Fine

Matte Texture Base for Eyes

Ultramarine Pink

Cotton Candy Mica

Blush Beige Mica

Orange Oxide

Apple Blossom

Aster Hue Mica

Apricot Mica

Twilight Green Mica

Swiss Chocolate Mica

Brown Oxide

Bronze Fine

Ivory Lace Mica

Athena Mica

Yes, in fact I just posted a question of what would you buy. I haven't heard anything about silica, magnesium stearate or rice powder

What I put in the eye shadow was

Splendid blue, splendid red, blackstar red and silver fine.


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 6, 2007)

ahh okay, you probably want to add some oxides to it to help it stay better. Sometimes just micas won't work. So you could add either TD, ZO or even a coloured oxide if you wanted. Or you can use one of the ultramarines. Remember you'd only need a VERY small amount of these to do it. Otherwise the oxide kind of covers the mica and it isn't pretty! Another option to help adhesion is magnesium stearate. (don't need alot of that either)

The only thing I'll add about making foundations is you probably want to have blue oxide too. Brown oxide is a mix of yellow/blue/red oxides in equal proportions. If you want a cooler brown you add more blue, if more red brown more red etc. Of course you can always use just brown oxide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but, its nice knowing how to make your own brown too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Black Oxide in foundations at least is more for darker skins. When used with lighter toned skins tends to make the foundation look more olive/green.

Matte texture base is a great idea has it has the magnesium stearate in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and the other micas you can just totally have fun with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hth a lil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 7, 2007)

I am starting to get tempted to make my own. I have tried only a couple of brands of MMU out there, but am not too thrilled with the MMU &amp; mineral veils. I have very oily skin &amp; they don't seem to be designed for that. I am tempted to try to make my own to suit my own skin. But I don't have extra $$ to spend on this project right now &amp; I am terrified of screwing it all up. It seems like it would be hard to get your exact color in the foundation..............EDM's light winged butter is my best match so far, any suggestions on how to make a formula for super oily skin that is that color??

and what's my best bet for a finishing powder for super oily skin?

if I was to just buy kaolin clay &amp; add it to my foundation &amp; finishing powders would it alter the color??


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure but I hope to be able figure things out soon. I have basic formulas for light and medium foundations, I'm guessing you will just make changes to how much and of what you put in...at least that is what I'm hoping :laughing:

I can't wait to get this ordered and get it in so I can start playing.

Heidi


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 7, 2007)

Have you tried using a primer like a silicone based one or silica powder? That may allow you to wear your fave foundation even if your foundation itself does not last all day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

personally I find kaolin too drying. I think you'd only want to use it at about 10% in a formulation. But I've never actually tried so I can't say for sure.

When you first start off MIY your own stuff is is really daunting and overwhelming, but once you get the hang of it and start making stuff its soo much fun and very rewarding  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fishchick72 (Jun 7, 2007)

thank you!!

thanks so much for your help!

this is exactly what intrigues me the most &amp; makes me want to try to make my own!!


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 8, 2007)

I would guess that just adding kaolin to existing foundation would lighten it. I agree with Camillarose and suggest silica as a primer. The nice thing is, if you do decide to make your own, you can add it into your foundation too.

Heavier coverage is zinc oxide and Titanium dioxide. Serecite and silk micas make more sheer coverage. Kaolin gives great staying power.

For colors- sounds like you'll need yellow oxide the most, can get blue and red to make brown or can get brown too. And if you have a bit of olive, black (tiny amounts!!) I just made a bronzer/foundation/glow all in one today and was shocked that I needed a lot of red oxide to get the right color for my skin now that I'm tan. I'll have to post to show. I've always considered myself so golden but with a tan, I need to bring out the red brown.

It is daunting at first but then quite liberating once you get the hang of it because you can make what you need and tweak away.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 8, 2007)

Hoozey, You are such a talented and knowledgable gal So good to have you here. Yeah, we'd love to see pics of the your MMU projects......e/s, foundation, blush, bronzer......:rockwoot:I'll be following you gals maybe next month in trying to play with my own formulations. :rotfl: I plan on ordering the book from Coastal Scents like Jen suggested


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 8, 2007)

Can't wait to hear of your "experiments" and how much fun you will have!


----------



## The Applicator (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok, you guys inspired me and I bought a bunch of stuff and got a batch going. I bought a brown oxide pigment that as it turns out is a bit too cool for my skin, and I need to adjust the color up a little warmer.

I bought a full ounce of the brown oxide, so I have LOTS left. Anybody want to trade a teaspoon or so of yellow or ochre oxide for a teaspoon of brown?

I am NOT paying $11 (b/c of shipping!) to get one stinking ounce of pigment here when I ony need a tiny dash of it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW1: That whole 'blend really, really well before you decide you need more pigment' thing - it's true. Pay close attention to that one! Use tiny amounts and blend the crap out of it b4 adding more!

BTW2: I haven't seen this place mentioned, but I got about half of my stuff from there with great prices. Soap making, spa, skin care, massage, aromatherapy and cosmeceutical ingredient supplier - FromNatureWithLove.com

Thanks! PM me if you want to trade oxides!


----------



## SalJ (Jun 8, 2007)

I've made a few eyeshadows before, but I made some really cute ones last night (as a gift for my best friend's birthday). And my oxides have arrived now so I'm gonna get cracking on my attempt at foundation, as soon as I get some free time!

It's exciting!


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a silly question. I have a formula for foundation that has blue oxide in it. Is blue oxide the same as Ultramarine blue?

Thanks


----------



## princessmich (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I'm on a "NO-BUY" this month so I won't be able to get my stuff until next month but don't worry you'll be hearing about my experiments....LOL I'm excited! :rotfl:


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's the end results of what I call my 3 in 1 Tan- (Foundation/Bronzer/Glow all in one) It's a little lighter than my normal foundation because I added a bit more mica for sheen- I think too matte especially in summer is really bad on me. My face never gets as tan as my body so I needed something that's darker than my face to make it look like the right head on my body. LOL


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 8, 2007)

Congrats on starting!!

Did you perchance get the more cooler brown oxide?

There seems to be three different ones out there that I've seen a really cool one a medium one that is more warm toned and a lighter one that is more kind of orangey.

Yep its totally fun isn't it!! Your friend is going to be super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You ask a REALLY good question!

I find myself calling it blue oxide all the time when in reality it is ultramarine blue. I do this because I have a huge amount of it from when I first started with Monave (even though they've since changed the name to Ultramarine Blue.

So yes to answer your question its the same thing, although technically it should be called ultramarine blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

hth!

LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 9, 2007)

Ooh, just got back from another work trip, I'm so tired out....last year, we didn't get any jobs and then this year, everything came in an avalanche.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It seems I've missed out on some nice action!

Hoozey, Christine is right, great looking, glowing tan!! How much of that came out of the jar?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously, I'm amazed you've achieved the level of shine that is just right as MMU usually looks very matte and powdery. Did you use the sparkly micas?

Princessmich, Thank you, dear, for the encouragement. :g: After learning from our mistakes, it's your turn next!!

Camelliarose, have you tried using silicone microspheres, and is it very different from silica? I've read that silicone is much safer, and have been using it, but I'm curious about silica(ronaspheres). I would like to try some Silk Powder from Markey of GoW, but her price per oz. ($11) seems to be doubled that of TKB and The Conservatorie ($6). Is it because it is unique in some ways (finer than the others), or is it because she sells by weight rather than volume?

Btw, how does Kaolin feel on the skin? I have a moisturizer with kaolin and it feels a bit weird on, as if the skin cannot breathe, so I'm hesitant. Is it very fine in texture and does it absorb oil well?

Finally, I find that adding Boron Nitride to the eyeshadow micas really makes them stay on the skin, and it is more transluscent than Titanium Dioxide if you don't want to add white to your colors.

Blend away!! :lol:


----------



## princessmich (Jun 9, 2007)

Qwerty, I had no idea your job kept you so busy instead I was thinking maybe you were busy blending up a storm in your kitchen with your pigments...LOL How are your projects coming along? I can't wait to follow in your footsteps......hopefully next month:0)


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 9, 2007)

You know what I haven't tried the silicone microspheres, you mean the ones from The Conservatorie right?

Why not, I have no idea! LOL Those will have to go on my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I don't know if there is a difference but I am guessing there is.

Ronaspheres are awesome but Rona has discontinued them as of next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So get them while you can!

The silk powder from Markey, I'm honestly not sure how different it is (will have to ask for a sample) because I've always gotten my silk powder from TKB. I love the TKB one tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will ask her though if she can give me more information about her silk and get back to you ok?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kaolin is fine in texture but I really think it needs to be diluted with something else. It is a clay so it is VERY drawing of moisture etc. My skin personally does not like it very much! So I am avoiding it in formulations.

hth and thanks for pointing out those silicone microspheres! I thought I'd tried everything, lol!


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 9, 2007)

Qwerty-

Some of the color is natural but my face doesn't get nearly as tan as my body. You got me on some aded sparkly micas! :rotfl: I started with making a very dark foundation, by that time it was super mixed but I hate flat, matte because it doesn't look like my real skin. SO, I took about a Tablespoon of the "Tan" color I made and then did the baggie shake and mix. My favorite ended up being 1 Tbsp. of dark foundation, 1/4 bronze fine, and 1/4 blush beige. My daughter's match ended up being the same dark color but 1/2 tsp. bright white which kind of made it cooler toned. I mixed up more than a 1/2 dozen variations but didn't want to use all of the foundation because I have more micas coming. :moa:

Made mental note about boron nitride-- I have tons and will use that instead of TO. Wish we lived close, imagine the fun we could have mixing things up together! Cost prohibitive to be flying US/Aussie. LOL


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 9, 2007)

Princessmich, Heh, when I got tired of working, "playing" with the MMU is a seriously great way to unwind! It is quite therapeutic, and it is so easy to score a success. Great way to de-stress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Camelliarose, Thank you so much for your answers. :g: I do like the silicone microspheres, very smooth and gives an air-brushed look, but I have no idea if it is better than the silica, only that silicone rates safer. Wow, if they're going to discontinue it, I might just get ahold of some Ronasphere. I reckon a little won't hurt if I don't use it all the time for the long-term. Is Rona the owner of TKB? Pardon my ignorance. While I'm there, might try the silk powder too. I love the Superfine Silk Powder from the Conservatorie, but it isn't alot even for 2 oz., maybe it's sold by volume. Markey has some Dimethicone I'm also curious to try.

Dana, I'll be back visiting one of these days, and I'll come raid your glows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ha, so it's bronze fine!!!! Good thing you can get that smooth, golden glow without getting your skin fried to a crisp. :add_twinkle: Did you tweak the ingredients of your foundation too? Boron Nitride is sssoooo luscious and it won't ever rub off, you don't need a lot, 5% to 10% but it makes the formulation super silky. I can't do without it or silk powder now.


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 9, 2007)

Rona is a really big supplier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No not the owner of TKB. Rona is owned by Merck See this link: Cosmetics - Home Cosmetics

Their minimums are huge though.

TKB just resells alot of their micas.

I LUVVVVVVVVV the ronaspheres. I am totally frustrated that they discontinued it. It is such a great product and it is soo fine in texture. I really don't understand why they did that when they have another product that is mica and silica.

TKB's silk powder I really do like, but could not compare to The Conservatories because I haven't tried it yet. I keep meaning to make an order frm there then forget!


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 10, 2007)

Qwerty Markey says hers is very fine, she just priced it according to her last supplier, but will be buying more soon so her price will likely go down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thought you'd like to know. Also she does it by weight not volume.

hth!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 10, 2007)

Girls, I am wondering what type of grinder I will need to do my projects. I'd appreciate your insights please Initially I was thinking not to invest in one but I'm not sure the powders will be combined at its best.:kopfkratz:


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 11, 2007)

for very small batches I use a tobacco/herb grinder

For larger batches I like to use the Osterizer Blender!

hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 11, 2007)

That's great to know! Thank you so much for all the info, super helpful! :g: I'm itching to order from Markey again, she's the sweetest, cheeriest supplier I know. She gave me some freebies too, the last time. I did notice that her bags are more generous than the others for the oz., and I was guessing that she does it by weight rather than volume. That makes quite a difference as powders don't weigh as much. I'm going to try her Cyclomethicone and Dimethicone too. I think making a gel of them would be good for eyeliner as well. Ooh, can't wait till she gets the new silk powder! Can we persuade her to get into MMU supplies for pigments as well? :rotfl:

I already have a food processor and I didn't want to invest in a coffee grinder, so I bought the pre-blended oxides in Warm Blend from The Conservatorie. It's $5 per oz, I think. I also bought yellow oxide from Sweetscents, and these two, plus a bit of black mica from TKB got me the shade I wanted. I realize that if you're not making a huge batch of foundation, you can hand blend the oxides with some base first before adding it to the blender, but they have to be blended thoroughly. I used the method posted by Christine(akaSCA), mix and then sort of spread the oxides out on a sheet of white paper or porcelain bowl with a knife till I don't see streaks. It takes time though, to get it all blended this way. Have fun! :cheer2:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 11, 2007)

Hey there, Qwerty!

I've been reading your MIY updates with great interest. Looks like you're not going to have an excuse to shop for makeup for a long, long time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw, I've been eyeing the silicones too, namely The Consevatories's silicone gel (Cyclomethicone (And) Dimethicone/Vinyldimethicone Crosspolymer) because I'm quite keen on making a primer. I was wondering how this compares to GoW's dimethicone...do you have any idea? And Jen (camelliarose), any input you have on this will be very much appreciated too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 11, 2007)

Dimethicone is much more syrupy where as the other one you're mentioning is a gel. Conservatorie has a recipe for a primer on the site too so that should help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

When I formulated my primer I originally was going to do that one then did a total 180 and made my own version. Very like me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Another interesting note.. cyclomethicone evaporates quicker than dimethicone!

hth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for that, Jen! That's exactly what I wanted to know. I've heard nothing but compliments about your primer...right up there with Pure Luxe Eraser! You must have found the trade secret because you've definitely nailed the formula. :rockwoot::goldcup:


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 11, 2007)

Oooh, I just got the Monave hobby kit. I just need a blender then I can play.


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 11, 2007)

You're welcome hon! Geminisc actualy inspired me to make it! I thought okay I'll make this, but I won't use it for my self! whatever right? Then I tried it myself, LOL!

Now I prefer my makeup with it underneath  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you hit your "perfect formula" TOO!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awesome!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 11, 2007)

Jen,

When I first read about your primer on Geminisc's blog, I immediately went to GoW's forum to see what I'd missed (I hadn't been visiting delphiforums for some time) and that's where I read about how you came to develop it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Btw, I found the "About Us" section on your website very inspiring reading. You certainly have lots of passion for skin care and an aptitude for formulating your own products.

I hope your pregnancy's going smoothly; I'm sure she's going to be one precious, pampered little girl!:hug:


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 11, 2007)

Does anyone have a basic start formula for a Suntan foundation. I have a girlfriend that LOVES the sun and her tanning bed and she wants some base that will also help hide wrinkles.

Thanks,

Heidi


----------



## princessmich (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks girls, you're the best I now know what I need to look for....LOL

Qwerty that's a good tip about mixing the oxides on the paper to get rid of any streaks I already have a coffee grinder but its used only for COFFEE &amp; SPICES...lol Too bad I can't use that or I might go about smelling like the above...LOL I'm now in the process of making my list of stuff that I'll need before I start my venture


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 11, 2007)

It's in there. :rotfl: So is Ronasheres. I did tweak my formula- I have two versions. I lable the base with the recipe and then I'll swatch some on my hand to see which "feel" I am going for. I don't use silk powder in my foundation because I have such dry skin but I put it in my glow base. Got my TKB today- check out the blog for photos of the latest haul... 4 oz. of black mica!!!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 12, 2007)

Great haul, Dayna!!! Good choice of colors. I say if MMU is your passion and it makes you feel good, then it's money well-spent. And you are a very savvy shopper.

Btw, you're going to have enough dark eyeliner to look like Jared Leto when you're a great-grandmother. Hahahaha!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 12, 2007)

I bought a small coffee grinder for like $20. I think its perfect for small batches but not if you want to make alot.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2007)

:eusa_wall:Oh woe!!! :bawling: I was going to buy the Ronaspheres right now and it's already been taken off the TKB website!!! Wail......:bawling:

See, I *always* find an excuse to buy!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh noooo! I was just looking at it on the website last night!!! I knew I was going to regret not adding it to my last order. :screams: :stupidme:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 12, 2007)

:add_twinkle:Heh...this looks like serious withdrawal symptoms!! :scared:


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 12, 2007)

I shouldn't have said anything!! LOL

The other silica is nice too btw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As is the one from coastal scents! Just not AS fine as the Ronasphere one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I STILL don't get why Rona discontinued it!


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 12, 2007)

Qwerty says I got the last of them.* hides them away so Qwerty can't find* :moa: I haven't tried the other silica but I imagine it's probably pretty similar (Hoping seeing eventually I'll run out. I use as primer and in my base sp even the 4 oz. will eventually run out.)

SCA- I bet I'll have enough black to keep me and Jerod Leto and several others in liner for lifetimes. 4 oz. what was I thinking? Oh yeah, that black mixed with others makes such interesting colors. :rockwoot:


----------



## blondie36 (Jun 13, 2007)

is it out of stock?


----------



## mineralcraze (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm planning to make a primer/finishing powder with sercite, silk powder and allantoin, are these ingredients okay for primer/finishing powders?

i'd appreciate if anyone can tell me how many % should be used too!

Thank you!


----------



## minerallady (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank you ladies, reading this thread has been such an inspiration! Here's a question: I have a couple of foundations, that are too light and also a bit too heavy and matte to my taste. What should I add, some coloured mica maybe? Which one would be better, bronze or bronze fine, or something else? I want the outcome to be somewhat neutral, not too red, just darker. I have already placed an order, that didn't include any of those, but some iron oxides and silica instead, silly me. And some sericite from another store. Are those oxides really so hard to blend, and do I absolutely need a grinder? I've never seen one in shops here, I guess people just don't bother grinding their own beans (I don't know anyone who would)...


----------



## ize (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi all! I'm new to this forum, but I already love it! *hijacks the forum a bit for a quick hello*

My venture into MMU-land started just 1Â½ month ago when a Dermalogica trained skin therapist made me up after a deep pore clensing. She absolutely raved about it's healing qualities (I have _very_ sensitive, dry skin which also is acne prone.. an absolutely hopeless combination). Funny enough, it did not itch, and it stuck all day! Completely opposite to everything I've encountered before. I actually almost bought it straight up..

However, she didn't have the exact right foundation color for me and I have had a hassle trying to find the perfect tone match for my skin with regular brands (and I'm picky as *beep* when it comes to makeup) so I halted my grabbing hand.. Pheew, what luck that I did!

I've never used makeup much, partly because I've found it itchy and partly because I've always been disappointed by the colors (seldom HG's) and the non-adhesiveness after a couple of hours (to lazy to do touchups.. why should you really need to apply makeup several times a day?!). Being more of a tomboy than girlie did not help either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

The MMU market has absolutely exploded here in Sweden during springtime (that is, there are several brands to buy and the fashion/makeup blogs rave about it. It's more for the masses now). Anyway, when surfing for more info on MMU, I stumbled across a Swedish site who actually sold the ingredients to MIY MMU!

"Yiha! I can test the ingredients one by one and at the same time mix my own colors? Give me!" I thought .. and ordered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . The tests worked out OK but I do need to tweak the formulas a bit and started prowling for more info. Reading led to stumbling across Hoozeys blog which in turn led me here.. So.. Here's me! :hand:

My aim is to find *the* foundation base that never itch, dry out my skin, creates acne AND looks natural and sticks all day. No small standards here, huh? feif:

minerallady: I don't know if a shop range called Verner&amp;Verner is present in Finland, but they do sell grinders. If you don't recognize the name, Verner&amp;verner is a speciality-shop for kitchen stuff. You will probably have one or two kitchen-shop ranges around, at least if coffee is as trendy there as it is in Sweden  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

A tip is to start out with a small stone(marble) mortar and pestle. It won't give you *the* perfect blend as a 15 min grinding will but you will still get the feel of it. Tip 2: use metal and stone for your tools, it is totally cleanable. Or buy special ones in plastic that you don't use for anything else, they will not be nice to look at after a while as the colorants stain any plastic profoundly.


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok, I have another foundation question for you guys. I got my order from TBK Trading, I have to agree with the others, they are *FAST* at shipping :rockwoot:. I have a ton of minerals now and I want to make foundation this weekend. I have a formula for a foundation that I love, but I would like to ask a question about adding zinc.

This is what is in the formula;

White Titanium Dioxide, Serecite, yellow iron oxide, blue iron oxide, red iron oxide, oriental beige mica and gold fine. If I add zinc would I reduce the serecite by the amount added or maybe the Dioxide?

Thanks for any help, I enjoy reading this list, lots of great ideas are here and lots of help for us newbies too.

Heidi


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 15, 2007)

You could just add Zinc to your formula - not too much because it is quite heavy feeling. Then you may have to tweak the oxides to get the right color. I wouldn't take out the Serecite- that keeps it from being too heavy- and it sounds pretty heavy already with TO being #1. You could also substitute a little zinc for part of the TO. If I were you, I'd test the base (white powders) first to see if I liked the feel before doing the oxides because my first batch I made I hated the feel big time. HTH- part of making your own is tweaking things. :laughing:


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you Hoozey, I have one last question, yea right, Would a small food processor work for mixing up formula batches? I just bought a small one second hand thinking it might work.


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 16, 2007)

That's my favorite thing to use- I have a small one... about 3 cups that I bought just for this purpose because my coffee grinder was a pain to clean--- blades attached. Food processor works great!!! :rockwoot:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 16, 2007)

I totally agree with everything Hoozey has said. The only thing I'd like to add is that TiO2 is the most opaque, most refractive and whitening of all your base powders so although it gives your foundation excellent coverage and adhesion, it might be too opaque, mask-like and shiny to be used in such high concentrations.

Maybe you could start with something like this:

40% TiO2

20% ZnO

20% Sericite

20% Fillers like Boron Nitride, Silica/Silicone, Silk powder, Kaolin Clay, depending on your needs

Definitely make up the base frst and see how it feels on your skin before you add the colours. Tweak your recipe accordingly till you get the coverage, finish (matte or glowy), adhesion, and slip (silkiness) you want.

A good way to get a base formula that works for you is to look at the ingredient list of your favourite brand of foundation so you know what ingredients to use.

Good luck and have fun!!! :7dh: :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 19, 2007)

Yay! I just made my first pigment :sheep:. It's a nice mossy green. Can't wait to make more! It's interesting how the micas blend together.

I made these today:







l-r:

Moss, Sea Haze, Twilight.

Moss was a recipe in the instructions, and the other 2 I made up myself.


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 19, 2007)

:laughing: Yay! Warning, it gets really addictive to mix up your own. I really like Sea Haze. So pretty! I bet Twilight will look awesome on you too.


----------



## togal (Jun 19, 2007)

Gorgeous colours Sirvinya. I hope you have lots of fun making your own MMU.


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 20, 2007)

oh that sea haze is gorgeous!! I agree!!


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 20, 2007)

This really makes me want to make my own... bu I just wouldn't know where to start! LOL


----------



## magosienne (Jun 20, 2007)

wooow, sirvinya it looks beautiful, especially the blue !

yay, i discovered this site, it's a tut to make mineral e/s. thought it might be useful, or at least interesting.

sounds easy to do, and i just discovered a shop existed in France, not so far away from my home, and apparently selling everything including what i never seem to find : tubes for homemade lipbalms ! i got my hands on the catalogue, and i'm gonna check it, i'm dying to try and make some e/s and lipbalms myself.

and an online shop i love has just added natural colors in its catalogue (indigo powder, chlorophyll, pink, yellow and red ochre...). :rockwoot:


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 20, 2007)

oooh...gorgeous colors and nice payoff! Did you use colored micas and blend in a bag?


----------



## princessmich (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, those colours are awesome....my faves are Moss &amp; Twilight


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 21, 2007)

Im so inspired by all your posts Ive just got to have a go!

A few questions first though...

What is the minimum I would need to order?

What amounts would I need?

Are Iron Oxides used to colour the product and the mica for the shine, or is the mica used for colouring?

Id be most grateful for any further advice/details etc that you could provide, maybe by email or pm

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks! I used micas and a hand blender.


----------



## togal (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of making my own silk finishing powder. But have no idea how to go about it.

Would I need a blender or is just mixing the ingredients together in a zip lock bag good enough?

Any suggestions on the ingredients I would need? I have combination skin.

Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2007)

hey togal, i too have combo skin. i never tried making my own mineral finishing silk, but i think a hand blender would be better, maybe i'm wrong but i have the idea the the ingredients would be better blended.


----------



## togal (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks magosienne. I keep on looking at that blender from MAD Minerals. Maybe I should invest in one because I also want to start playing around and making eyeshadows.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi togal!

For ingredients, I usually check the ingredient list of my favorite/HG finishing powder and try to duplicate that. Maybe you could start with a formula containing silk powder, boron nitride, silica and a touch of kaolin clay (for oil control)?

As for eyeshadows, I just squish/shake them up in a small ziplock baggie. No blender needed. HTH.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 22, 2007)

Depends what you want to make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I highly suggest the e book by coastal scents, it really gives a good starting point!

Iron oxides are used for colour, but alot of micas already have colour to them. When mica does not have a colour it is usually called sericite or silk mica, satin mica etc. What are you thinking of making?

What Ananda said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also when using silk powder in formulas (esp powder formulations) you want to make sure that the jar you keep it in is going to be air tight and keep out of light as much as possible or it will oxidize, change colours and texture too. (not very easy to use when it does this)

Definitely use a blender  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## togal (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tips sat-chit-ananda and camelliarose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 23, 2007)

More coverage??? I feel like i made a mineral veil more than a foundation. What can i do to make it have more coverage? thanks


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 23, 2007)

Maybe there wasn't enough Zinc Oxide or Titanium Dioxide?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 23, 2007)

i ran out of zinc so i might have to buy some more. thanks!


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 23, 2007)

yep what Ananda said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is usually the culprit!


----------



## belldane (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie here and have been reading this thread with intrest. I have a question about mica. There is serecite and mica (white) What is the mica?? I see silk, pearl, satin etc. When I see mica as the first ing. in a foundation recipe and serecite down on the list then I know the first mica isn't serecite. I looking for somethng that would be on the matte side with coverage. Does anyone know the name of this mica. I want to purchase a large amount but I'm not sure what I am looking for! LOL I've looked at the big companys like Rona &amp; EMD but I am not sure what to get. Any ideas??

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 23, 2007)

> Depends what you want to make  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />I highly suggest the e book by coastal scents, it really gives a good starting point!
> 
> Iron oxides are used for colour, but alot of micas already have colour to them. When mica does not have a colour it is usually called sericite or silk mica, satin mica etc. What are you thinking of making?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 23, 2007)

Mica is usually the main ingredient. Silk Mica and Serecite are essentially the same thing. It isn't as opaque as TO or ZO so it gives a bit of a sheerness to the foundation. Pearl Mica has a sheen like a pearl a little sparkle but not overly flashy. Satin gives a sheen also but seems more opaque IMO. Then there are very shimmery ones like Diamond Clusters that give high sparkle. Mica is not what you are looking for to get coverage- that would be TO and ZO, but without the mica, a foundation will feel extremely heavy. Kaolin clay adds staying power and oil control. Boron Nitride helps with adhesion and slip. The iron oxides are the coloring. If you wanted less matte, then you could add pearl or satin mica but usually those are better for "glows"


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 23, 2007)

I was wondering if there is a "simple" or "there is no way you can know" answer for this question.

TKB Trading has a book called Creative Faces and I'm really interested in it. Here is a tiny URL to where it is: Creative Face : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

If you read the review it states that the writer uses Talc as a main ingredient, there is different product you could us in place of the Talc?

Thanks for any suggestions.

Heidi w/a sore fat throat and icky body :ill:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi there, anonymouse!

I can certainly understand your excitement...it's the high that all MIY-ers get! I'll try my best to help you understand micas and I'm sure all the other ladies will have more to add.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you go to Colorants : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap on TKB's site, they give you a description of every colorant, be it a mica, pigment or dye, which tells you whether it has a low or high luster to it, and what effect it produces when viewed on the skin.

In general, micas give cosmetics the translucency and shine. The smaller the size of the mica particle, the lower its luster. A low micron sized mica gives a pearl-like smooth sheen, a medium sized one gives a silky or satiny effect while a high micron sized one gives a sparkly, glittery shine.

Also, the finer the mica, the more opaque it appears; the larger the mica, the more translucent it is.

Colored micas (how could you not want to get lots of them??) are often micas coated with dyes, pigments, titanium dioxide and sometimes silica and tin oxide to give the myriad brilliant color effects seen in eyeshadows and sometimes, foundations and blushers.

For example, if I wanted a matte gold eyeshadow, I would choose Gold Fine Gold Fine : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap. For a medium sheen gold eyeshadow, I might go for Brilliant Gold Brilliant Gold : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap, and for a sparkly gold eyeshadow, 24 Karat Gold 24 Karat Gold : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap. For a more unique gold shade, you can also add different colored micas together, even mix pigments with colored micas, etc.,...the possibilities are mind-boggling and limited only by your imagination

Of course, you can make eyeshadow without using colored mica and only depend on iron oxides, chromium oxide green, ultramarines etc., but the effect would be very flat and dull. And I feel a touch of colored mica in matte foundations and blushers can help to add extra depth and a beautiful yet subtle, "barely there" glow to the face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You know, after you've finished making enough foundation, blush and eyeshadows, you'll find yourself getting MIY withdrawal symptoms (the itch to make something even though you have made enough MU to last you 2 lifetimes) every now and then, and you'll invariably find yourself turning to your colored micas (that is if I've convinced you to get them...lots and lots of them), thinking of new eyeshadow/blush/glow colors to create. Trust me, those colored micas are the only things that will help you through your MIY withdrawal symptoms.

HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hi hhalliburton!

Talc is used to provide slip, opacity, absorbency and bulk in cosmetics. In the absence of Talc, various base powders are used, usually in combination, to provide these functions. They are:

Zinc Oxide and Titanium Dioxide - opacity, adhesion

Sericite Mica - slip, adhesion

Kaolin Clay: absorbency, adhesion

Boron Nitride - slip, adhesion

Silica - slip, absorbency, light-scattering properties

Magnesium Stearate - slip, adhesion

Calcium Carbonate - absorbency

Rice Powder - absorbency, slip

Cornstarch - absorbency (TKB recommends blending this with Boron Nitride or Magnesium Stearate [for adhesion] as a replacement for Talc)

In addition, all these powders add bulk to the finished product.

Hope you're feeling better!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 24, 2007)

That was a fabulous post Ananda!


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 24, 2007)

Ananda, you are a STAR!!!!!!!


----------



## hhalliburton (Jun 24, 2007)

Thank you, that was a great help


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 24, 2007)

great tips ananda!


----------



## ize (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanx alot ananda.. sagolikt kortfattat!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 24, 2007)

S-C-A, I too agree with the other girls.......that was indeed a very informative post &amp; I will certainly get out my notebook and takes notes since I will require it when I'm ready to join you girls You're awesome....very knowledgeable and helpful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much....


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 24, 2007)

SCA-

Great post. You nailed it too on the withdrawl symptoms and that colored micas give you the boost you need for a fix. I made 7 new e/s the other day because I was having withdrawls. I'll be posting the deep teal "Tealy" I made on my blog... It's so Yummy!!


----------



## anonymouse (Jun 24, 2007)

My heartbeat increases whenever i look at these colours, especially the twilight!


----------



## belldane (Jun 24, 2007)

> Thanks for the pm info Camelliarose, I don't have enough messages yet to do a pm!
> 
> Pat


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 24, 2007)

> no problem hon! You'll get there soon enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Feel free to msg me thru delphi if you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 24, 2007)

I've drawn a lot of inspiration and knowledge from all the pioneering ladies :goldcup: :worship: (icecookies, Hoozey and camelliarose) here who've been into this longer than I have and in return, I try to help as much as I can by imparting what I've learnt. I really feel for anyone on a modest MU budget who has experienced the expensive, disheartening and frustrating process of sampling MMU in the quest for their HG foundation, especially if you live outside the US. :hugss:

:heart::heart::heart:

Thank you, Dayna! What a coincidence! I was so inspired by all your teals that I made a dark teal liner last night! I showed it to my husband and asked him how he would describe it and he said, "Marin-blÃ¥". I guess in the light of the reading lamp, the blue hue showed up more than the green hue and it does look like navy blue in the pot. And that's how my new eye liner got its name "Marin".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi, Ladies!

I am completely brand new (this is my VERY first post here at MUT) and have been "lurking" here for a couple of weeks now as I was referred to you all from another beauty board as having great information on this topic. They weren't lying!!! I've learned quite a bit and am pretty close to placing an order at one or two places for my main supplies. Before I took the plunge though, I was hoping you all could help me decide on a few things:

1. To make foundation, is 1 oz each of the main stuff (like mica, titanium, zinc, boron nitride, etc.) enough? I was thinking about getting them in 4 oz just because it seemed like a better deal, I just didn't want to be up to my eyeballs in product. I emailed Kaila @ TKB and she said that the 1 oz of each product they have in their Kit would make about 3-8 oz of product--but foundation only, no eyeshadows/blush. 

Any recommendations on how much stuff to order would be great! I need enough to play around with, possibly make mistakes, and give a few samples to friends/family.

2. I've found that TKB &amp; Coastal Scents seem to have the best prices although I found one today from an online store called Almost Heaven Candle and Soap Stuff (I can't post the link but it's candleandsoapstuff with the "usuals.") that seemed to have excellent prices on Kaolin Clay &amp; a great starter kit on the oxides/ultramarines. Have you all ever shopped from them and was the CS &amp; product good? I haven't read through all 17 pages worth of posts quite yet in this thread, so forgive me if this was already mentioned.

3. The best coffee grinder to get? I know WalMart/Target has the Hamilton Beach &amp; Oster brands, but I had a GC @ Bed Bath And Beyond + $5 off where I was considering one of the higher end brands like Braun, Krups, or Kitchen Aid. 

Anyway, I think that is all I can remember of my questions for now. I hope you all don't mind if I bug you all later with any I've forgotten! Thanks SO MUCH in advance!!!:icon_smil


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 25, 2007)

I think 1 oz each is good to start, you could even get the samples from TKB and still make yourself enough foundation to start playing with if you wanted. The TKB kit is really nice, it has instructions in it which give some recipes and also explanations for ingredients.

You can't go wrong with TKB or Coastal Scents imo, both great service!

My suggestion is to research big time, then decide what you want to get that way you don't end up with ingredients you won't use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I haven't shopped that place, but here is a thought..

I think buying from the mmu suppliers, you're more likely to get the same product every time, where as a bath/candle shop may get their stuff different places. To keep your formula consistent you want to make sure you get the same products. Granted even TKB and Coastal Scents lose their suppliers products sometimes, its less as likely to happen. Just something to consider  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That said you can usually get kaolin clay at your local health food store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You may be curious to try a grinder like this to start:

NEW! Powerful Metal Mineral Makeup Blender

This does small batches, and works really good!

For anything bigger than this, I prefer using a blender (like Oster)

Some other gals have used coffee grinders, magic bullet blender etc.

hope this helps a bit and I'm sure other gals will have some ideas too!


----------



## minerallady (Jun 25, 2007)

I've studied this thread over and over again, but still not sure what to do with my too light and heavy foundations. Is coloured mica the answer, and must it be "fine", like in bronze fine or would regular bronze do? I have plenty of oxides already, but I hesitate to use them because I don't have a grinder. And that wouldn't help with the heaviness, like mica would. Or maybe I should use oxides and sericite?

I can't view links, so lots of information is missed :icon_sad:

sat-chit-ananda, thank you so much! :1f: I must try that blending technique right away! Can't post private messages because of my low post count... But finally reached 10, so welcome links!


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you Cameliiarose for your reply, it was very helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 25, 2007)

I think for the mica (silk) and TO and ZO you could go with the 4 oz, if you think you'll be serious about this. The Boron Nitride is the most costly and typically you aren't going to use them as much as the other ingredients listed.

I have the Hamilton Beach coffee grinder but actually prefer this small Proctor-Silex food processor I purchased for $15 at Walmart. With the HB grinder, even though the part with the blade and the top are removable, I found that there was leakage under it which is seriously difficult to clean up. It's also difficult to clean because the blade is attached to the cup and you have to try and get under that too. The PS food processor is much easier to clean- the only downside is that you need to mix up slightly larger batches but nothing outrageously big. It also seemed to contain the mess/dust better too. I haven't used the coffee grinder since I got this.

When you say too light- is that color or feeling. If it is color you need to add oxides- using colored mica will add quite a bit of glow along with color, so using colored mica may make your foundation way too shiny. Too heavy- add serecite/silk mica to lighten the feeling but you'll probably have to add some oxides to tweak the color back to what you need also. Page 3 of this thread and then I think around page 6 have excellent information about ingredients and what they do. I took notes that I still refer to.


----------



## minerallady (Jun 25, 2007)

I meant too light in colour, too heavy in feeling. I want more glow! I already got some great tips (from sca) about blending, so I guess I'll try both: the oxides first, since I've already got them, and order some coloured mica to play with... :sheep:

Still can't decide if I should get Bronze fine or the regular one.


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank you so much Hoozey! I was definitely curious about clean up and mess with each coffee grinder/processor. I will definitely take your advice regarding that and the amount of the minerals to get. I'm curious with trying to make my own foundation (even though I do already have a favorite company that I buy from already) but mainly to make dupes of my non-mineral blushes/eyeshadows.

I'll update you all on my progress and especially call on you wonderful ladies for Troubleshooting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## starkraving (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi,

It's so cool to see a Finn on the forum! My husband is Finnish.

If you're in Helsinki- there's a very big grocery store that's part of Itakeskus- not the main mall part, but part of that complex. They have a great kitchen gear section- and I know they sell whole bean coffee (we bought a lot of coffee when we were there- Finnish coffee is the best)- so they may have a grinder???

Good luck with your makeup!

Karen


----------



## minerallady (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah, we have some great husbands here, including mine :goldcup:

I'm nowhere near Helsinki, but thanks anyway. You might be referring to Citymarket, which is a supermarket chain, so I must check that one out, as well as other supermarkets. I'm sure I could find a grinder in a special kitchen shop too, but I'm guessing it would be pricey. Due to work and family responsibilities, I don't have time to go shopping anymore- except for online shopping, that is...:rolleyess:


----------



## Hoozey (Jun 25, 2007)

I used Bronze Fine in my bronzer- it gives a nice glow without being too sparkly/glittery.


----------



## minerallady (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks! Glow is definitely what I'm after, not sparkle.


----------



## Chickie1st (Jun 25, 2007)

You ladies are a wealth of information!! Thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## suew (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi!!

Is there any way to mix oxides without using a grinder? I don't exactly want to use my mum's blender, since she uses it to blend food stuff.

Can I just squish it in a baggy?

Hi SCA!

Thanks for the link! Wanted to PM you, but I don't have enough posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I did visit that site before, but was only looking at the lip gloss recipes. Hehe. AT least now I don't need to hunt for a blender/grinder. I have loads of popsicle stick which I flicked from IKEA. :-D


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 26, 2007)

Hey there, Sue!

Good luck with your M-I-Y MMU projects! I _kapuk_ some tiny spoons from my fave gelati shop for my MMU too! :rotfl: :rockwoot: :knuddel:


----------



## camelliarose (Jun 27, 2007)

Sue you REALLY need to use a grinder with the oxides! Or you will end up with super streaks! lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah i learned that the hard way. lol I put a bunch of brown in a bag and i didnt grind it because it looked fairly light. So when i applied it there were brown streaks all over my face. lol So i grinded it all and now i have a bunch of dark foundation but ill just keep lightening it. lol


----------



## suew (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi *SCA*,

LOL, I have measuring scoops, so didn't flick any from the gelato shop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But a huge handful of popsicle sticks.

I did some MIY day before yesterday, you can see it at my blog. :satisfied: I posted some swatches too.

*Jen,*

Owh darn...then I need to get a small blender, since the usual blender jugs are really big and deep. Was thinking of getting those small ones which you would use to grind nuts or dry stuff. Ermm..not sure what they are called.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I'll try the hand mixing first and see how it goes...hehe.

* Emily*, thanks for the tip too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jun 27, 2007)

Sue!

I just checked out your blog and I love all the pretty pinks and corals you created!!! Congratulations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suew (Jun 27, 2007)

Aww, thanks SCA! I've just started, and you're all such gurus. But I'm totally hooked on MIY now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## solrevival (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey everyone!

Has anyone tried to make concealer? Sorry if it's been discussed already. I tried searching the thread but couldn't find anything. If it has been talked about could someone direct me to the right posts? Thanks so much!

Leah


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you talking a mineral concealer? Typically these are just foundation based with more titanium dioxide and/or zinc oxide added. I do not know how to make a creamy based concealer other than using a concealer base (littlestuff4u carries one) and mixing in foundation to get a creamy one.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 2, 2007)

I love adding kaolin clay to my concealer. I find that it gives my concealer a creamy, matte finish while improving oil-absorption and adhesion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## any (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok, iÂ´m here all the time reading but i donÂ´t think iÂ´d have what it takes(time, patiance, skills...)to make my own foundation from scratch... But iÂ´really "need" some shimmering eyeshadows and glow-products for the summer. Could I just buy some colored micas and maybe something to help it stick and just shake myseself a baggie with e/s?


----------



## ize (Jul 3, 2007)

any: that's actually exactly how you do it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Take a look at Tikei's site TiKei's Naturprodukter - Allt du behÃ¶ver fÃ¶r att gÃ¶ra din egen mineral makeup!

She has a few recepies lying around, which can be a source of thought. They are the only notes I've found in Swedish and reading explanations in your mother tounge might ease your apprehension to start mixing. It really is easy!

I tried some of her mixes and found out that they lacked a bit adhesion, and were a touch too drying for me. I've experimented since..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Two notes of caution though..

1, Make small batches att the time, that way it doesn't feel so bad IF it turns out bad... (which it won't..)

2, Tikei recommends a mortar and pestle (mortel) to blend the eyeshadows. Don't! The pressure of the mortar is enough to break the sparkly planes micas consists of. Shaking in a bag preserves colors and sparkle better. You can always put it in a mortar after you've shaken it if it is too sparkly..

Have fun and take it easy..

Det Ã¤r inte hela vÃ¤rlden om det misslyckas/inte blir 100% perfekt ett par gÃ¥nger, det kommer funkas sen och dÃ¥ vill du aldrig kÃ¶pa fÃ¤rdigt igen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 3, 2007)

Shimmering eye shadows are really only the colored micas. TKB sells a lot of colors and you actually don't have to use anything for added adhesion unless you want more. You don't want to grind these- so shake away in a baggie! For a glow, you'll want something like silk mica at the very least to keep it from being too much sparkle. Some of the colored micas like Blush Beige work wonderfully to add a little color and shimmer. Another good one would be transparent gold- some of the golds have large particles which look more like glitter than glow. Have fun!


----------



## solrevival (Jul 3, 2007)

Hey Hoozey!

Yes I was talking about minerals. So concealer is pretty much foundation - ok that's what I was thinking. Has anyone had experience doing this for darker skin tones? Would you still want to add more titanium dioxide/zinc oxide or maybe something with a more color base to it. Or are you adding the TD and ZO for another purpose?

Thanks for the advice! I want to make some because my eyes are so deepset that when i put on eyeshadow, i really could use some concealer, lol.

Oh and everyone has me really excited about trying to make shadows in a little baggie - I had no idea it was that easy. I've always only known about the little blender! I'm going to try that company TKB.

sat-chit-ananda, thanks for this advice! Maybe if i mix this with my regular foundation, it'll give a good concealer that would match my skin but be what I need for undereye..I'll try it and see!

Oh yah and Hoozey I forgot to say that I love your blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks solrevival about the blog. I try. I think Sat-Chit-Ananda needs to do one too.

As far as adding TO and ZO- they tend to give better coverage and that's why you start with higher amounts of that. All the base minerals are white so you will have to add oxides regardless of what amounts of TO and ZO you use. If your eyes are oily you could also add some kaolin clay to really make a good base for your shadows. Have fun.


----------



## any (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks... so now I have to decide if iÂ´m going to order micas or eyeshadows. Maybe itÂ´s time to try some homemade makeup!


----------



## ize (Jul 4, 2007)

imho.. order micas.. more versatile, allergyproof and mixable colors.. thus all possible e/s colors are at your hand whenever you want them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 4, 2007)

My problem is that there are so many gorgeous micas I cant decide which ones to get and end up ordering nothing. Its driving me crazy as i cant wait to get started.


----------



## nomi (Jul 4, 2007)

Is there any reason why I couldnt use Calcium carbonate as a main ingredient in faoundation? I was playing around with my ingredients and it seemd like it has about the same coverage as TD. And what about BN? Anyone know?


----------



## ize (Jul 4, 2007)

Hehe.. I know the feeling.

How about letting for example TKB do the choosing? TKB sell micas i 1 tsp tests in packages of 1, 10, 30, 50 or all 89 colors.. They do the choosing - you get the fun of mixing.. a win-win situation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 4, 2007)

too hard to make ? anyone would make and sell me it???


----------



## ize (Jul 4, 2007)

Anytime  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. It really is easy though.. If you are able to choose colors you are perfectly capable of doing making your own e/s. It's like those 'shake and bake' cup cakes (muffins). Just shake and apply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 5, 2007)

I'd rather read your blog Hoozey! Btw, I'm gonna re-read that spaghetti sauce recipe you posted the other day...I'm making pasta tonight. Oh, and I second that kaolin clay recommendation! I'm a kaolin clay and silica slut, y'know. And I abso-bloody-lutely LURVE silicones (but that's a whole different topic, isn't it?)...it's my second (and better, I might add) skin! Hee hee!

I like Blush Beige too! And Glimmer Beige. I haven't tried Transparent Gold but I use Gold Fine instead.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yep, I agree with ize. You can also email Kaila and tell her your preferences and what you're thinking of making and she'll help you pick what you need. :rockwoot:

Hi nomi,

I haven't used Calcium Carbonate but from what I've read, it isn't as adhesive, whitening and opacifying as Titanium Dioxide and Zinc Oxide. It's excellent for absorbing moisture though.

Boron Nitride is primarily used to improve the slip, feel, adhesion and oil-absorption of your product. It also helps with coverage, albeit to a lesser degree than say, TiO2 and ZnO.

Hej any!

I'm with ize. You HAVE to order micas!!! They're so much cheaper ($1.50 for a tablespoon!!!) than e/s and you can:


use it as it is for e/s, blush, etc.
mix it with other micas to create new e/s, blush, etc.
add it to the e/s you already own to make new e/s shades
add it to your existing foundation, blush, glows, finishing powders, etc.
use it on your lips to add oomph to your existing lipstick or lip gloss
Oh, I could go on and on but you get the idea... 
Go on, you know you want to...MICAS YOU KNOW YOU WANT!!!

*Muahahaha!*!!


----------



## togal (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the wonderful info ladies!

I feel a big big TKB haul coming soon. As per their website, they are going to have some new shades mid-July.


----------



## ize (Jul 5, 2007)

:sdrop:

Go SAC Go! :11:


----------



## any (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, I know... Started making an order on TKB yesterday but I just kept adding things and never finished so i could actually SEND the order, iÂ´m so on the edge of becoming an mmu-addict! Well, I got a bit distracted since my (first) Lumiere order arrived yesterday and somehow every new order makes me wanna try ALL old mmu as well, so theres minerals all over the dining table (hubby is away so i can be totally shameless) i canÂ´t imaging the chaos when(just a matter of time) i recieve a big package from TKB...


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 5, 2007)

"Becoming an mmu-addict" ? Too late. you sound pretty far gone and hardcore to me already! Hee hee! Minerals on the dining table, wish lists on various MMU sites and ghost shopping carts of MMU all over the net are tell-tale signs of serious addiction. Hahahahaha!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## any (Jul 5, 2007)

You donÂ´t say? :blush:

Is there a 12-step-program to get out of this? I donÂ´t mean for now, but maybe, later... Much later! :laughing:


----------



## ize (Jul 5, 2007)

Anyone say drugs are addictive? PAH! I say beware of MMU .. once you pop u can't stop!

(MIY) MMU will :asskicking: anything when it comes to addictivity

..And there are no 12 steps either *Mohahahaheheheahhohohiiiiiiiie*


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 5, 2007)

I've heard that line before..from Lindsay Lohan and Britney Spears. LOL!!!!


----------



## any (Jul 6, 2007)

*deep breath* ok, know iÂ´m taking the leap inte the MIY MMU...

But, iÂ´m a bit concerned about this grinding red oxids like mad. IsnÂ´t there any other way? Like semi-prepered red-oxid.mixes...? IÂ´m not a patient girl and IÂ´ve noticed a lot of EDMs blushes and sometimes foundations have a problem with not being finely enough milled. And they probably have better equipment then what iÂ´m getting!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi any!

I know what you mean about the oxides. How about using micas like Sienna Fine, Rouge Flambe, Colorona Russet, Colorona Bordeaux and Tibetian Ochre instead of oxides?

There are pre-blended oxides like Soft Red but they contain bismuth oxychloride and I'm not sure if you are sensitive to that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## any (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks sat-chit-ananda, it was thinking about something like that... But you canÂ´t go totally matte using micas and bismuth though? I guess i could just order lots of red micas and use them when itÂ´s suitable and some tiny amount of red iron oxide for when itÂ´s really needed.

And those red micas are so gorgeus!!!


----------



## ize (Jul 6, 2007)

You can make micas basically matte by using a blender or a mortar really long, thus breaking all the crystals into tiny bits. The smaller the crystal, the lesser the sparkle. The totally matte look is perhaps what you want in concealers or foundations but if your goal is to make blushers or glow a _little _sparkle will give the color a bit more oompf and look more natural (imho).

Good luck and be sure to report the results *nyfiken*


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree, ize, a bit of glow/shimmer in blushers is really very pretty on the skin. However, if you want an almost matte blush (and you don't want the bother of grinding oxides), you could start with a scoop of your foundation as a base and then add in some red mica to get the shade you want. That would result in a semi-matte blush.


----------



## hhalliburton (Jul 6, 2007)

If you want a totally matte product, TKB has a pre-made Matte base that can be used for just about anything. Here is the link; How to Use TKB Matte Texture Base


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

I searched before posting this, so hopefully I'm not covering ground already covered.

I was wondering if anyone has taken a powder concealer and mixed it with something to make it a liquid. One that can keep for awhile in liquid form. Any suggestions on how to go about doing this? What can you mix the powder with to make a smooth, creamy liquid for better coverage?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 8, 2007)

How about moisturizer? I wouldnt do it all at once though.


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

I just now went and tried that, but it seems to not give very good coverage. It just kinda smears the minerals all around in one spot but doesn't really "stick" like it should if that makes sense. It could be I didn't get the ratio of moisturizer to powder right. Usually, I run tap water over my concealer brush, gently squeeze out the excess liquid, then smoosh some powder concealer into the brush and apply it. It's been working fairly well most of the time, but it surely would be nice to be able to open up a container, dip my brush in, and apply. Just not sure if it's possible or feasible or effective.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 8, 2007)

I mix my concealer with MoM/Mylanta. I only mix what I need each time though. I've never pre-mixed for future use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

How do you mix it? In a container or just a bit on the back of your hand or what?


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmmm...maybe try using less moisturizer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I mix it on a plastic paint palette.


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

That's what I'm thinking. I kept adding powder to it to try and get a good mix, but I'm guessing I wasn't working with good tools. Mixing in an empty 5g jar with a toothpick might not be the best way! LOL

You mix on a plastic paint palette... what tool do you mix with? a brush or something? Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 8, 2007)

I use a tiny plastic spoon to scoop out some concealer onto the palette and then I add a tiny amount of MoM and mix it with my small flat taklon concealer brush.


----------



## entipy (Jul 8, 2007)

Cool! Thanks so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, hello Entipy! Fancy seeing you here--it's a small makeup world! :laughing: 

Also, for those of you that order from TKB, have you all ever known them to have any sales where you get a certain percentage off? I know their prices are already pretty good, I was just wondering because I placed a small order with Coastal Scents the day _before_ I got a newsletter advertising their Lucky 7 coupon code to get 7% off. I didn't order much so I really only would've saved a dollar, but I'm placing a rather large order today with TKB but wouldn't mind waiting if they had a great coupon code or sale in the future.

TIA!

awg


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 9, 2007)

You're most welcome, entipy! I hope it works for you. I forgot to add: always add the liquid to the powder rather than the other way round. That way it's easier to judge how much liquid you need to make a thin paste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi awg!

As far as I know, TKB only has sales on stock that they are discontinuing. I've never seen them offer a discount code.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for your reply, sat-chit-ananda! I talked with another TKB fan, and she said the same thing. I've been dying to place my order, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss any great discount codes/sales.

By the way, I tried the MoM trick you shared with entipy! It works great! I really appreciate all of the ladies' helpful info in this thread, so thank you all for sharing all your secrets!!!

awg:laughing:


----------



## entipy (Jul 9, 2007)

Howdy AWG!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good to see you here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do you add it directly from your MoM/Mylanta bottle, or do you have it in another container to have more control over how much liquid comes out? And does it matter which one you use? Are MoM and Mylanta the exact same thing?

And here I thought I was done with the questions! LOL


----------



## any (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought IÂ´d never get to the "submit order"-part at TKB! Just kept adding and adding stuff...Hope i got everything i needed, but i canÂ´t really say right now :vogel: Probably not, I guess I have to go back once I realized what iÂ´m actually going to make...

When I was almost ready I remembered that i consume quite a lot of lip balm so i bought like all you need to make your own lip balms as well *lol* I donÂ´t have the time, place or energy for this! But i really wanna do it. Wish me luck!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 10, 2007)

Milk of magnesia is magnesium hydroxide suspension whereas Mylanta contains equal amounts of magnesium hydroxide and aluminium hydroxide. I can't find milk of magnesia over here and Mylanta is the closest substitute available. It works very well for me as a mattifier. I've read on several forums that they both work equally well.

I use it straight from the original bottle (200 ml) as the mouth of the bottle is large enough for me to stick a small teaspoon in to take out what I need.

It's such a good and cheap mattifier, isn't it, awg? Saves you a bunch of moolah so you can spend more at TKB! LOL!!! :rotfl:

I got the MoM tip from forums like MuT and other forums here and here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know all about adding items to my ever-growing wishlist and never quite getting past the checkout because I keep thinking of new stuff to add. :rotfl:

After the initial outlay, you'll save money in the long run when you make your own makeup. And it's so much more fulfilling to customize everything to your needs and preferences.

Good luck with all your future M-I-Y projects, any! :rockwoot:


----------



## Kiesewetter (Jul 10, 2007)

COZawa, can you tell me who GOW is, you mentioned they sell serecite which is a beautiful pearl look, not grey and matte like TKB.

Ice cookies, Is it possible to email me your info on making MMU if you get a chnace, it would be much appreciated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi there from Down Under,

Does anyone know the best way to go about making matt eyeshadows?

Hi again (can't half tell I am trying to use up my 10 posts)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ANy suggestions of where to buy the beautiful pearl like Serecite, compared to the grey/matte looking serecite that TKB sell?

Any recipe suggestions for super glossy lip gloss?


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 10, 2007)

GOW is Garden of Wisdom.

I don't think that IceCookies frequents this forum anymore. Sorry.

TKB sells a matte base for eye shadows. Then it's basically using oxides to make the color you want, whereas most of the colored micas will have sparkle to them.

Sorry I haven't ventured into making lip glosses but I know you can mix pigments into vaseline, lip balm, etc.


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi Kiesewetter!

For the *Premium Grade Sericite *that you're after, you can try: Cosmetic Formulator, Garden Of Wisdom or The Conservatorie.

The easiest way to make matte eyeshadows is as Hoozey suggested. However, if you don't mind a subtle shimmer/sheen in your eyeshaodows, then you can use fine mica to color the base powder. They're much easier to blend too.

Here are a couple of useful articles/instructions on making your own MMU: TKB Trading Kit Instructions and DIY Cosmetics Instructions.

I don't make lip glosses either but Geminisc does and you can send her a message through her blog. You can also check this recipe page; scroll down the page to the "For Lips" section and you will find several lip gloss recipes.

HTH!


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, again ladies!

I did finally put in my huge order at TKB so I am counting the days it will get to me. :cheer2: As I wait for it, I have been studying this entire thread pretty carefully. Forgive me if this is a dumb question, but I wanted to clarify the advice to "blend blend blend" those oxides: when I get my yellow, red, black, &amp; brown oxides, do you think it would be a good idea to run ALL of those through the coffee grinder before starting to even mix them in a recipe? Or should I just grind what few teaspoons I will need and just make sure I "super-grind" the different colors together? I'm thinking more the latter, but if the former would help too, I will do that as well.

Also, I was noticing that on these threads, it seemed most everyone blended their formulas for longer than the 1-2 minutes I've seen recommended on some of the recipes I've come across on the Internet. How long would you say the TOTAL average time to get those oxides blended well?

:g:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi awg!

My preferred method of making MMU involves 3 steps. The first step involves blending all my white powders to obtain my base mixture. The second step is blending all my pigments (oxides, colored mica, etc.) to obtain my pigment mixture. The third step is to add my pigment mixture, a little bit at a time, to my base mixture.

When they say to "blend, blend, blend", they mean that you need to thoroughly combine/blend/mix your oxide pigments with the rest of your ingredients so that your oxides are completely and uniformly distributed throughout your base mixture in order to achieve a homogeneous mixture with no streaks of color in them.

There is no need to grind the oxides when you receive them as they are already very finely milled powders.

As for the blending time, it all depends on what blender you use and at what speed it is set at. I prefer to eyeball the mixture every now and then, turning it with a spoon to check for any bits of unblended oxides/pigments.

I hope I explained that clearly enough. If not, just holler!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 12, 2007)

I also do a base of the white powders premixed... I actually make more than I will use in a single foundation so that I can always add more if needed. When I am ready to make foundation- I scoop out a measured amount of base and then add oxides until I get the color I want. Marking down my additions as I go. By mixing a little at a time, I find that everything is well mixed by the time I am finished and I haven't had any issues of streaking from the oxides. The nice thing about premixing the base is that if you go a little dark, it's easy to add in a little base to fix.


----------



## ladybug2a (Jul 12, 2007)

I have a question for you Amanda. When you are doing step two, do you just blend the oxides are do you add TO or ZO. Some of the recipes for the internet say: when making your color blend, to go 1.2 mixture. 1 part oxide 2 parts TO or ZO. It would sure be easier doing it without the addins.

TIA

Nancy


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi everyone. For some reason i have alot of Calcium carbonate. can anyone tell me what i can do with it or whats its purpose? I bought it following a foundation recipe but now i have too much of it.


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi, Ladies!

Wow, thanks so much for the great advice! It will definitely help me as as my TKB order came in this morning!!!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:Too bad I have to go back to work this afternoon and have some engagements this evening otherwise I'd play! But I will be off tomorrow, so I will at least be trying my hand at eyeshadows with the colored micas...

I just also wanted to RAVE about TKB's Customer Service because they did seem to get me my order in what seems like record time. I was told they would, but I was afraid with this huge order it might've added a few days. But this is to anyone that wants to buy any raw supplies, they are definitely the BEST one, with the best prices and selection....

Again, thanks so much and I'm sure I'll be back with questions...

For those of you that want to see a video on how easy it is to make the eyeshadows using TKB's matte e/s base, here is a link:

Snippet Making Eyeshadow : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap

They just put this up today!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi Nancy,

I add a bit of plain TiO2 or the pre-made white powder base to help bind all the pigments together.

As Hoozey mentioned, it's crucial to have more pre-made base than you need because you need it to do your color adjustments/tweaking.

Geez Hoozey, you make me look bad! :moa: You have all your formulating notes and recipes recorded for future use whereas I'm the "a pinch of this and a pinch of that" kind of formulator. I could never start my own MMU company, that's for sure! :rotfl:

Thanks for that link, awg! It's so simple, isn't it? I hope all the ladies who have been hemming and hawing about making their own e/s will be inspired by it. I'm a dud when it comes to cooking but I can certainly make my own e/s so if I can do it, anyone can! :laughing:

I love TKB's customer service too!!! :rockwoot:

Hi emily_3383!

Calcium carbonate is an opacifying filler that has absorbent properties. You could use it to give your foundation, primer, finishing powder, bronzer, etc. some oil-control/mattifying/shine-reducing properties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 13, 2007)

Wow...I've been away (nothing like lots of work trips and heavier work load to cure an MMU addiction...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />....) and miss you Gorgeous Girls, Hoozey, SCA, Jen, Lilita, etc.... :luv: . The forum is so much more active and looks so different. The former is fantastic, but I do miss the old blue...the mauve-pink just seems to wash everything out more. :scared:

Really great tips and advice here from the Gorgeous Girls, wish I'd seen this thread *long* before I loaded up on the Meows, Lumieres and Lauress! Anyway, I'm now using much more of my own mix than the others I've bought, and saving tons of $$$! :laughing: :waccha:

For anyone who's into intense lipbalms, there's a very simple method I read elsewhere on this forum - scoop a tiny bit of Cocoa/Shea Butter, and a tiny bit of the red/pink mica you want into a tiny pot, place it in a shallow bowl of boiling hot water, cover the whole, wait a few minutes and when the butter melts, stir it all with a toothpick, cover and put it in the fridge for a couple of minutes. I made a very intense lipbalm with TKB's Hot Mama, and boy, is this a beeuuuuuuuoooottttiiiiifffuuuuulllll red, strong, not garish, and with a slight golden metallic hue. I swear it's a doppelganger of the new Chanel lipstick they used for the resort collection and everyone's asking me about my new lipstick. (pic from Style.com) It's pricier than the other micas, and I only got a 1 teaspoon sample, so anyone keen to split an ounce, let me know. Do share your other favorite micas for lips with me. After breeding some 100 eyeshadows, this is my next project! :cheer2:


----------



## princessmich (Jul 13, 2007)

Qwerty, Oh! dear where have you been????? I thought you abandoned us....LOL Wow! that sounds like a nice lip balm recipe. How about adding some flavouring? That would even make it more complete, what do u think? Good to have you back.:rockwoot:I'm running off to bed..LOL


----------



## Lia (Jul 13, 2007)

OT: if you want to change your style to the old blue, just scroll until the end of the page (in the main page of forums)). Then there's a menu which has 4 options - choose the Power Blue II !


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Ananda!


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome back, Qwerty!!! :love5: That Hot Mama lip balm sounds like a real winner. :rockwoot: I'm sooo tempted because that color is so HAWT, as my friend Paris would say. :add_wegbrech: I'm a total sucker for dramatic and intense colors and I have more drag queen makeup moments than you can shake a mascara wand at!! :add_wegbrech: :rotfl:

You're welcome, Emily! :icon_bigg


----------



## Qwerty (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm so glad to be back feeding the habit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but will have to travel again soon to China and India..... :wacko:

Dear Princess, can't go too long without logging on here...will get withdrawal symptoms!:cheer2: Are you on the MIY bandwagon yet? You've got to join us! :tee: You're right, I forgot to mention I added Lavender and Peppermint essential oil to th balm, just tiny drops, to make it "taste" better. :laughing: My balm is more like a lipstick, very intense in color, but you can add more or less mica to suit different needs.

Should I post more pictures from Miu Miu Resort 2008 to amp up the temptation? :waccha: That bright persimmon-red is really hitting its stride! I swear it's the same pigment in the shows, this shiny, classy red that changes subtlely according to light angles. I really love it to death, must be great for nails as well, but I don't wear polish, they *always* chip on me! If you're keen to split an ounce, do let me know! Have you tried the Scarlett O Hara as well? I'm sssooo tempted by that as well. The only thing about mica lipstick is that they don't last as long as the red dye ones, so I made a very small pot to carry around with me to reapply. Also, the harder the butter/wax, the better, as it turns really soft in hot humid summer. :smilehappyyes:

Thanks a bunch! :g: It feels so much more familiar back to Blue II!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 14, 2007)

oh but i m talking about foundations!

i think u need a lotta stuff to make oen right ? many colours and a blender!i m so far away from us if i order those stuff my bf will kill me!

can u make foundation without a blender ?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 14, 2007)

you really need a blender. It can be any type of size. I have a tiny one. I tried not to use a blender and i made a huge mess.


----------



## ize (Jul 15, 2007)

Yes, there are a few ingredients that you need but you don't need much of each. Order small bags to begin with and you will be fine. I haven't a lot of stuff (yet), nor a blender and I still managed to make an almost perfect foundation. Colorwise it is perfect match, it's just the formulation that is a bit too drying. My whole stash, colors, powders and tools is easily contained in a 30 by 40cm box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

As I don't have a blender, I use a small, lidded hard plastic jar with rounded bottom, (ie I've reused an old dished sour cream jar), and 2 glass marbles. Shake, shake shake away (aprox 5 min, give or take a minute or 2) between each color alteration and voila! A MIY mineral foundation. I do have _small_ color streaks when doing a swipe test on paper, however they are not visible on my skin. I guess it just needs some more shaking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I found that when I used plastic tools/jars and color, they will be useless to anything else. The colors are firmly and thoroughly stuck in the plastic and not even a dishwasher machine will remove it. It might be a good idea to use metal, stone or glass if you want to re-use them to other stuff. I guess a metal bartender-shaker will do just fine in combination with marbles.

HTH //Annika


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 15, 2007)

TjÃ¤nare!

Congratulations on your "almost perfect" foundation! :thumbsup2: :rockwoot:Then again, when is a foundation ever perfect since our skin's needs are constantly changing.

What a brilliant idea to use marbles as mixing beads! :yey: I never would have thought of that. I'm learning something new every day.

And I definitely agree about using non-porous spoons and implements when blending ingredients. :laughing:


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 15, 2007)

Its a good idea to add Carnauba Wax to lip balms or lipsticks as it has a higher melting point that the other waxes/butters usually used and therefor doent melt so easily when you dont want it to! (ie in handbag or pocket) I havnt made any yet as Im waiting for my ingredients but have done lots of research.

I ordered a ton of stuff from Coastalscents and cant wait for it to arrive. So far I am SO impressed with the customer service, Steve has been brilliant. Ill let you know more when I get my parcel xx


----------



## ize (Jul 15, 2007)

Tjenixenpixen!

Yup, it truly does. :iagree:

I made my foundation sometime in May.. and then it was altogether too drying and too dark. It made my whole face itch of the dryness. I looked something like a pre-teenager's first choice of powder "Ohh.. I'm too light, lets have a 2 shades darker to give me some more tan" .. just plain wrong match  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

Out of curiosity (or sentimentality, my first baby :inlove3 I kept it and lo and behold, a couple of sun-hours later and weather turning to (more of a) summer, the foundation became a perfect match. Now it's just too drying for my cheeks, the forehead loves it :yesss:


----------



## any (Jul 18, 2007)

OMG. I just got my big box from TKB and I donÂ´t know where to start... Wait, I do know! The diamond cluster *in love* the last part of summer is going to be extremly glittery and sparkling!


----------



## Hoozey (Jul 18, 2007)

Have fun!!! I know you will:laughing:


----------



## any (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey! YouÂ´ve been an amazing source of inspiration! I so loved your camo-eyemakeup (the gold and green). IÂ´ll see if i can make something similar...


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 19, 2007)

WooHoo!!! Looks like you're all set to make lots of lovely e/s with Diamond Cluster. Eyeshadows are a good place to start as they are the easiest to do.

Good luck!!! :rockwoot:


----------



## any (Jul 19, 2007)

So far iÂ´ve managed to create some e/s (gold and green Hoozey!), blushes and a wonderful, shimmering bronzer (new life for left over samples...). This is so much more fun than I could imaging!

IÂ´m so buying a grinder tomorrow! Or maybe i can do it today *hihi*. Tonight project is otherwise a primer, iÂ´m thinking kaolin, silk, boron nitrite, silica...What more could I add? Hmm, IÂ´m pretty sure iÂ´ve seen a few suggestions for primers in this tread so i guess i just have to read it (over 20 pages!) from the beginning again!

...help....need... more...jars....


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 19, 2007)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i so wanna make my own but i m just experienceless i wanan cry

:cries:


----------



## minerallady (Jul 20, 2007)

Ladies, I need your help again. I saw this coffee grinder on sale, and I have now idea if it would suit my needs. I mean, are there many kinds of coffee grinders, or are they all suitable for making MMU? It is Krups burr grinder gvx2, reduced from 50 to 20 eur, so it's supposed to be a bargain.

EDIT

I did some research, and apparently there're 'burr' and 'blade' grinders. Is blade grinder the one I'm supposed to get?


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 20, 2007)

why do you need to use a primer befoore the foundation?

what about getting the plastic sauce pots from a restaurant/restaurant supply shop etc and use those? x


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

i found on the monave site there is a small grinder for MMU making is it worth it ?? 15 bucks!







or should i just use this?


----------



## ize (Jul 20, 2007)

Hmmm.. that blender looks good..

Savvy: if you just want to make e/s you don't need a blender (if you don't want to reduce the sparkliness). However if you want to go for foundation and stuff the mortar/pestle won't give you enough blending power.

If I should buy something I would prioritize a blender before a mortar/pestle.. at this time I think I'll just stick to my jar/marble solution  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 20, 2007)

are u meaning with a jar with markbles in it ...?

do u make foundation with it ???


----------



## any (Jul 20, 2007)

I usually donÂ´t need/want a primer but I get a bit shiny in the summer... IÂ´m quite dry in places even now, so I just want a primer for parts of my face (which needs some oil control and maybe some pore reducing), I wouldnÂ´t like to have my foundation changed! Well, I might do _some_ changes now that I have the supplies, but not the kind of effects that iÂ´d like from the primer...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2007)

for like $5 more you could probably get a coffee grinder. I also thought it was cute but $15? and thats not even including shipping.


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks xx


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 21, 2007)

are u serious ??? 5 dollars for a coffee grinder ? but ppl say the powder always get stuck in the motor if its not a good grinder. ppl here at home dont relaly have a coffee grinder coz we dont drink much coffee at home!

does anyone knwo where i can find some standard or usual foundation recipes???


----------



## shar (Jul 21, 2007)

Custom Blending liquid or powders is a gifted trade. I have a few friends that do it for a living. The client mails her the color she wears for summer and winter time and she will custom blend it in powders and liquid formulations in non-comedogenic (non-acne causing) ingredients.

Shar


----------



## ize (Jul 21, 2007)

Savvy: Yes, I made a foundation with just a jar and some marbles..

look at this post https://forum.makeuptalk.com/t51...ml#post1064432  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 21, 2007)

I said its $5 more. I have a coffee grinder and nothing gets in the motor so idk.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 22, 2007)

i guess i need a book....as i have no idea what chemical constitutes to what effect... any recs? it doesnt have to come from the 2 online stores mentioned.

thx for the post i think i wil try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ize (Jul 22, 2007)

Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Shake shake shake away! .... Oh dear, now I start sounding like a corny shop-at-home infomercial :tocktock:


----------



## minerallady (Jul 23, 2007)

Still hunting for that grinder. Would this one do? :kopfkratz:

KaffeemÃ¼hle Severin KM3872, weiss


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi there! I think the Severin coffee grinder should do the job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chickie1st (Jul 26, 2007)

I just had to tell somebody......... :tuschel:

After tons and tons of reading :study: research, searching the web and with ya'lls help......

I made Foundation!!! :w00t: I was scared, excited, didn't think I could do it, sweating, you name it. :add_wegbrech:

Next I am going to make blush, bronzer and eye shadow!

Thank you all so much for your sharing :huggies:

It looks like this is going to be ANOTHER addiction to add to Candles, Soaps, Lotions, Body Butters........ ohhhh my!!!!


----------



## lped (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Chickie :clap â€“ I know the felling off excitement when you make something you just love. I hope to make foundation soon â€“ up till now, Iâ€™ve only made eye shadows and a few blushes â€“ but I love my creations :rockwoot:


----------



## sat-chit-ananda (Jul 28, 2007)

:reddance: YAY!!! :rockwoot: Congratulations, Chickie1st!!! I think foundation is the most challenging so making blush, bronzer and eyeshadow is going to be a breeze for you. Give yourself a huge pat on the back!!! :knuddel: :add_best_wishes:


----------



## Chickie1st (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you both very much!

Hmmm I dunno about the eyeshadows being a breeze... :icon_scratch: I've got micas and Pigments and all the powders, but no idea where to start with the shadows. Do they need a base too? I have a formula for eyeshadow base, but I think it's for working with pigments. I'm not sure if I use the micas straight or with a base. Guess i'll have to do more reading :scared: . I did try the eyeshadow base with some chocolate mica and got sort of a dark brown color, with not much sparkles, so I dunno. The chocolate mica on it's own is beautiful, I hate to ruin it.


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 28, 2007)

I suggest you get the book by coastalscents.com it isnt cheap and to be honest when I first glanced at it I was a bit unimpressed but when I read it through properly I saw that it is very informative, straightforward and simple to follow. It will give you the confidence and knowledge to make all types of MMU eg, matte, shiny, glittery etc. Also Kathy gives good info on their website. It gives you recipes for different bases (e/s, base etc). hth


----------



## lped (Jul 29, 2007)

Chickie1st â€“ perhaps you put to much base in your chocolate mica 

Have you seen the post Newyoklatin wrote on page 7 â€“ Basic Recipe for Eyeshadow - very useful.

How about Kailaâ€™s blog at TKB Trading What's New in Industry: May 2006

And for blushes thereâ€™s Formulary Index - Cosmetic Forulator

Hope this helps :7dh:


----------



## ize (Jul 29, 2007)

Chickie1st: congrats on your foundation!


----------



## anonymouse (Jul 30, 2007)

just got my parcel from Coastalscents and am ready to make my MMU. Does anyone have any recipes they are willing to share (Ive got what I can from the web and Ive got the book by coastalscents) xx


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, I found out what my problem was. I had mistakenly put in too much base and not enough mica:eusa_whistle:. I emailed Kaila and she helped me out right away!

She also pointed out one of the hyperlinks on her web page that I had seen and failed to print out.

I now have beautiful Eye Shadows!! I also made Blush today :11:

Thank you anonymouse, I might have to add this to the one I have from TKB.

Thank you lped, You were exactly right!

Thank you all for your help!

Here's what I've done so far...

Attachment 35120


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 1, 2007)

Thank you ize


----------



## anonymouse (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive made 24 eyeshadows!!!!!!!:moa::sheep:


----------



## ize (Aug 1, 2007)

Lol! Yiiihaaa!


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, you have been busy!! Congrats :five:


----------



## togal (Aug 2, 2007)

I added some silk powder to my last Coastal Scents order. If I want to make a silk finishing powder ( I have combination skin) what else should I add to it?

Thanks!


----------



## Shespaceheather (Aug 2, 2007)

HI STRANGER!!! 

Since silk has a slight sheen to it, I would add a more matte powder to it....try a hint of a brown...then layer in a tiny bit of pink or yellow depending on your skin tone. But just do it a little at a time and then really make sure you are mixing well because matte powders are a little more stubborn to work with. If you don't have a loose matte color, then you can certainly add pieces of a favorite brown pressed shadow. But just a tiny bit...and make sure you are REALLY mushing it all together well!

HTH!!!

Heather


----------



## togal (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Heather for the tips. So nice to see you here.


----------



## anonymouse (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, Yes I have 

I just bought a load of stuff to make balms and glosses and cant wait to start on that but stupid life (housework, chores, looking after child, interacting with the world) keeps getting in the way!!

Why cant I be left alone to be completely selfish and thoughtless of others and do what I want to do? (whine whine) Its not fair (stomp stomp)


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 3, 2007)

:hug: Well it's almost the week end, maybe you will have time to play. I got all my chores finished yesterday, I'm hoping to make more blush, eye shadows and maybe try a finishing powder.

By the way, did anyone share recipes with you?? They sure are hard to come by, I've searched the net till my fingers are black and blue :unknw:


----------



## allyoop (Aug 3, 2007)

Maybe an expert mmu maker here can help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Can I mix an mmu eyeshadow with a little mmu foundation to make a concealer? (ie the green or yellow concealers) Is there a reason I shouldn't ?

TIA!


----------



## anonymouse (Aug 4, 2007)

All the recipes I have Ive either found online or Ive got from the Coastalscents ebook. Sadly no one has sent me any recipes

With regards to mixing e/s into foundation: To colour the F add Iron oxide (either green or yellow etc) But I dont thik it should be a problem if you added the e/s

I spent ages making lip balm base and when I heated it in the microwave the stupid plastic pots melted so it was a complete waste of time!

Cant work on the weekend as here the weekend is 1 day (sunday is a regular day) and its a family day as its the only day were all together. Ill probably sneek off though ;-)


----------



## allyoop (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh, Thank you so much! I hate to waste! Have a good weekend!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 4, 2007)

Im really thinking about getting the coastalscents e-book. Is it really worth it?


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm wondering the same thing.....


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 4, 2007)

my bday is coming soon so im getting my sister to get me the tkbtrading kit. lol Ive done foundation and now im moving towards blush. If anyone has a simple recipe i would greatly appreciate it. thanks!


----------



## moonrose64 (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Sis,

I made it over here. !!!!

Thanks for the heads up.

I think I might stay here for awhile.

I love this site already....:rockwoot:


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey sis, about time you got here! I know you a MMU Gal, figured you'd like this....

oh by the way sis, look what I did yesterday....

Attachment 35175


----------



## moonrose64 (Aug 5, 2007)

:eek2: aaagh,

Stop messing with me and get them sent already... UUUUGH I need em like last week. hehehehehe


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

my bf just bought me it last night !!!!!!

i m soo going to resell it to my fds in hk half price to help me with the money my bf paid for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i can get money and at the same time they can get it much cheaper

LOL


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 5, 2007)

Was it worth it? Good recipes?? I wish I could find one cheaper :eusa_whistle:


----------



## nikkiz. (Aug 5, 2007)

I saw a site called La Belle Femme Cosmetics that sells a binder and metal press to press minerals and I ordered it right away! Am so excited to press all my minerals!


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 5, 2007)

is it helpful?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 5, 2007)

i wrote a lil under the thread https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ook-53233.html

coz its under the name of the book. i can answer questions regarding whats inside the book coz i m not familiar with writing reviews lol


----------



## togal (Aug 5, 2007)

Fyrinnae has a blog now.

Fyrinnae -

They have a soon to be released product that will enable us to press loose minerals into pan form. Sounds very interesting. Plus the new eyeliners look fabulous.


----------



## nomi (Aug 5, 2007)

anyone have a recipe for a nude eyeshadow? preferably using TKB ingredients...


----------



## anonymouse (Aug 7, 2007)

Great idea!

Except its illegal

Oh well


----------



## any (Aug 9, 2007)

After some trying on my own IÂ´ve realized that my knowledge in color theory isnÂ´t the best... Does anyone has a good color scheme? Or maybe some swatches with recipes? Like, if I wanÂ´t to make a dark plum shade I should mix X blue with X red etc...


----------



## shar (Aug 9, 2007)

You guys are so talented in making your own cosmetics! I just don't have the knack or patience for it

Shar


----------



## rratstarr (Aug 10, 2007)

I can see making MMU is going to be my new obsession - I'm already filling my cart with samples at Coastal Scents - I originally just went there for brushes!


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 11, 2007)

Just placed my first order with Coastal Scents. Small order, only brushes, kanolin clay and rice powder. Eventually I'll get around to ordering the ebook that they have. My first goal is to make mineral veil and eyeshadow. Then depending on how that goes, foundation. I'm pretty happy with my Meow but just want to try it for fun. So, I need to start my grocery list for all the others things I want. Too bad it's all mail order. Hard to keep it under my husband's radar when I have to keep using paypal.


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 11, 2007)

I placed a small order, then went back for more. I bought the ebook a couple of days ago and It's pretty informative. I've made two pretty good sized orders. So far, I have not been disappointed, I love their Micas and the CS is outstanding, fast shipping!

Do like I did, use your Visa/Master Card :add_wegbrech:


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 11, 2007)

Well, he sees that too! oliceman: :laughing:


----------



## simplicity (Aug 11, 2007)

ladies,

the more i read this thread, the more and more i'm interested to start MIY MMU for my personal use...

however, as my order will be an international order *imagine the long wait, extra shipping, extra handling, ridiculous import tax!*, thus i REALLY need to choose the materials VERY carefully to minimize trial-error as much as i can...

i'm aware that TKB, coastalscents &amp; monave offer MIY MMU starter kits, BUT i'm not interested in making eyecolors, so i prefer to purchase only the materials i actually REALLY need

am trying to use not too much materials, as i prefer to use only the BEST, most ESSENTIAL &amp; EFFECTIVE materials to efficiently address my skin concerns, coz am going to purchase these materials in big quantity--my mom, my mom-in-law, my best friend &amp; i are wearing very similar shades ^^

things i'm interested in making:

1. foundation

2. concealer

3. primer/finisher (preferably 2-in-1)

4. blush/light bronzer

my concern:

*very acne-blackhead-whitehead-prone

*very easily clogged

*very oily skin

*very dark circles

*hot, humid climate whole year round

*makeup oxidizes &amp; melts &amp; never last on me

*coloring: MEOW pampered puss FRISKY SIAMESE/FRISKY MANX/FRISKY ABYSSINIAN

thanks so much in advance for your expertise &amp; please help me make my "SHOPPING LIST" (PLUS share your favorite suppliers for each materials)


----------



## dms (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi. I'm new here and just learning the different names and abbreviations. Could you tell me what Meow is?


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 12, 2007)

Meow Cosmetics. They have about 85 different shades of foundation. That is the foundation that I use.

BTW, WELCOME!!!


----------



## dms (Aug 12, 2007)

WOW! I should be able to find a color that matches my skin tone without looking ashy or shiney like B.E. fondations. Thanks alot. I'm still trying to reading alot of the posts. Great info.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to MUT DMS :flowers:

You should go to the user introduction forum and make a hello post so you can get an even warmer welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allyoop (Aug 13, 2007)

Too funny! I just put a note in my order for fyrrinae to not include a receipt in my package. (but they're closed today)


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 13, 2007)

The things I learn from all the sneaky people around here! :eusa_whistle:


----------



## allyoop (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, it's almost 3 months since this post. I am interested in splitting a package of 8 oz diamond clusters with someone. Otherwise I may just buy it anyway and sell part of it after I see what it is :laughing:

I'll be unavailable till Mon or Tues, but if interested PM me.

I decided to read this thread completely through &amp; take notes rather than a page here and there as I searched.

I have a few questions and will have more I'm sure!

If I want to make eyeshadow, do I need mica at all or does the oxides PLUS something act the same or similar?

I have been looking at primers, etc. It appears that smashbox and other primers are similar to monistat antichafing and Olay Regenerist serum. Is there any reason that we can't mix our own? (instability, etc??)

I found a website that has the ingredients and I will look more closely next week for what is closest to regular primers. Premium ingredients at less than premium prices... Lotioncrafter I have not ordered from them before, so I do not know delivery times, c.s., etc.

I have not tried Pure Luxe's cream eraser, but so many rave about it, I want to try to make something like that - it looks like primer mixed with foundation by the ingredients.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, so I'm interested in making a primer and a finishing powder for oily skin. I checked out this thread from top to bottom and found one or two but I already ordered some stuff from TKB so I would really appreciate some tips about what to mix with what from what I got. I would like, if possible, to create a matte finishing dust and maybe a not so matte one lol.

I got:

A whooping 8onz of kaolin clay... (I'm praying my skin will like it lol.)

4onz of Kosher Rice Powder

1onz of Silica Microspheres

1onz of Authentic Silk Powder

1onz of Sericite Mica

Soooo... what do I do with it lol... I was thinking about mixing the silica and the kaolin clay and maybe some of the sericite for a primer, and then the silk powder and rice powder for finishing powder.... is the silk powder going to be more glowey? If yes, then I could use that mix for the glowey fp and then mix the rice powder with the kaolin clay for a more matte fp... ok now I've confused myself... help meeee.. lol.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

for those who have tried making their own mmu... did you ever have trouble getting the exact swatch/ shade?


----------



## allyoop (Aug 17, 2007)

I have seen a tutorial for making e/s that matches store bought e/s, but cannot find it now :-( mb someone else remembers seeing it?


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 17, 2007)

please share some of your notes and guidelines.... id love to make my own too.. ive seen the sites posted in this forum but i want to hear more from someone who made hers already

please email or pm me as well....... im actually reading the whole discussion... OMG this is indeed a sticky one


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Aug 17, 2007)

I think this is what you are looking for:

Color Blending with Pop! Micas : TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if I have to do anything special with rice powder? I ordered some from Coastal Scents. Somewhere I read about keeping rice powder for only so long since it's a food product and it couldn't keep forever. I don't know if there is a difference in rice powders. I hope that the shelf life is a while since I've got a whole pound of it.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah I'm wondering the same thing about rice powder, actually I'm wondering lots of things about everything I got lol. Hope I can make something out of all that stuff. Anyway I read somewhere in here that you could add something to the Rice powder to preserve it, it could have been Lavender oil or something, definitely DO NOT take that as a fact because I'm not even sure if I just made it up lol.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 19, 2007)

Sheikah, I read the same thing. I've been reading so much on making mmu, my head is spinning. This thread is getting so long. I've read it about 4 times, each time looking for specific information. I want to start with mineral veil. That's why I bought the rice powder. I thought between my girls, girlfriends and sisters, I would be making a lot of finishing powder.Figured that would be the least likely for me to screw up. Placed orders yesterday for Garden of Wisdom and TKB Trading.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah lol, I'm not even trying to make foundation, I want to make finishing powders and a primer. I don't want my rice powder to go bad either and I'm not sure how long will it last before going bad. hmmm.


----------



## mpatt75 (Aug 20, 2007)

That would be awesome to get some recipes!

Wow, any help you can offer would be great! I've been comtemplating making my own mmu but am really not sure where to start. I've been trying to find as much information as I can over the past month or so and have found pretty much everything that mmu is made up of but really no recipes that don't include the bismuth(which makes my face itch) i'm interested in doing shadows foundations and veils.


----------



## jesslyntoyou (Aug 20, 2007)

interesting


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 20, 2007)

I would appreciate any notes/recipes also. I've spent the last 3 -4 weeks searching the internet. I haven't purchased the Coastal Scents ebook yet. Been busy buying supplies.

mpatt, did you read this entire thread yet? I think there have been formulas posted without the bismuth. Also, there are companies that will post formulas. Some places where I've gotten info are The Conservatorie, Somerset, La Belle Femme Cosmetics just to name a few. Remember, you can substitute other minerals for the bismuth. Figure out what type of foundation you are looking to make, ie, for oily skin, glowing skin, full coverage etc., then search out those ingredients that will do what you want you makeup to do. Read this entire thread SEVERAL times. I've read it at least 3 times, the last time taking at least 4 pages of notes. I will go thru it at least 1-2 times more once I get all my supplies. Continue to post your questions because many of the gals here are very talented and are very generous with information.

BTW, where have some of our professors been, ie hoozey, S-C-A, etc? Have they left us in their mineral dust? :cowboy:


----------



## Hoozey (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry I have been MIA- went on vacation, then school started already, then I got sick (still am) and don't know how much I can help with all these questions because I really made my own by reading this thread and using my favorite MMU foundation as an ingredient list. I just figured that the first ingredients would be the largest quantities and tapered down from there. I haven't made any finishing powders yet. I think this thread pretty much already contains everything I know about making MMU. I figure if I was able to make foundation with the info here, pretty much anyone could. LOL.

I think S-C-A's computer must have totally crashed:22r something because soon after she'd posted something about not being really happy with it, she went MIA. :tocktock:

As for all the people asking for IceCookies and some of the earlier posters on this thread to PM them- I haven't seen them post on here for a LONG time, so they probably aren't going to answer.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 21, 2007)

Hoozey, I'm glad that you're still checking in. :wavey: I know that you probably spend a lot of time writing your blog. I've also looked at the products that I use and will try to adjust my ingredients to simulate them. My biggest concern is the pigments. I'm a pink tone and not sure if I'll be adding yellow, brown, blue, red etc. I don't know if I should start with a cool mixture then go from there by adding maybe more red.

My daughter is looking for a full coverage plus she has sensitive skin, so I think making her foundation is a good thing to do. I myself like my Meow, but I'm up for the foundation challenge. Reading this thread certainly gave me the courage. When I saw all those jars of foundation and veil that ice cookies made, I thought, I gotta try this. After I get the foundation and veil under my belt, I'm going to try my hand at eyeshadow and blush. I'm thinking my quilting friends and my sisters would like some of these for Christmas.

I just sent about $200 worth of samples and brushes to my sisters to try. They now want to try MMU. So I sent my BE dvd, 3 jars of BE, all my samples and at least 3 flat tops and 3 kabuki's. I just got in two new brushes and shipped them out the next day to them. I figure that they could see the options available - flat top, kabuki, synthetic and "real" hair before they ordered blindly like I did. They just better ship back my brushes when they've played enough. I'm excited to be able to make stuff for my daughters and my sisters. Now, if only the UPS man would cooperate. :eusa_pray:

Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Chickie1st (Aug 21, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Hoozey!


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 21, 2007)

im still waiting for someone to be my mentor in making my own mmu.....wish i can relate to your projects im just imagining it all in my head.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

calling blondie ill be waiting for that email.. im so excited. Im so tempted to buy the kit from coastal scents but im wondering if im really going to use all of those


----------



## allyoop (Aug 21, 2007)

23 pages of free recipes and instructions Recipes - Making your own cosmetics

more free recipes

http://tkbtrading.com/kit_instructions.pdf

coastal scents full coverage foundation recipe

Coastal Scents: Full Cover Foundation Formula Revealed

I'd like to know if I can make my own colored mica using oxides and a white mica, ie pearl mica.


----------



## Hoozey (Aug 21, 2007)

You can make colors but it wouldn't exactly be colored micas- those are specially treated to get the colors, sheen, etc. You can certainly make pearl shadows and such using only oxides and white micas.

Pink based foundation is out of my comfort zone right now, but if I had to take a guess. I'd opt for red oxides and brown- forgo yellow seeing that the brown will have some yellow to it.

You are so sweet to send so much great stuff to your sisters- especially the brushes. I hope they appreciate it!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 21, 2007)

Thank you Hoozey!


----------



## lped (Aug 21, 2007)

and more free recipes Formulary Index - Cosmetic Forulator

and here The Conservatorie: Making Mineral Makeup - Formulary

and here Soap Recipes, Bath and Body Recipes, Soap Making Recipes, and Toiletry Making Recipes.

Stashblaster - try the Natural Rose foundation formula at The Cosmetic Formulator - it's a very nice rose-pink color.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 21, 2007)

Also, as others have mentioned, icecookies hasn't been logged into MUT since April, I doubt you'll get a response.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for this tip. I've seen this site but it's good to hear that someone has tried this. My guess is that I'll start with this formula but omit the yellow until I'm sure that I need it. I've got a binder going for my notes. I'm itching to try everything. Just got word yesterday that one of my orders has been shipped.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 22, 2007)

alleyoop and iped thanks for posting the sites... I WANT More!!!!

thank you thank you


----------



## lped (Aug 22, 2007)

Leaving the yellow out is not a good idea if you try the Natural Rose formula. As Hoozey said - if you use brown oxide you probably won't need yellow because there is yellow in the brown oxide.

Yellow + red + black or blue oxide = brown oxide

In the Natural Rose formula you are using blue and red oxides - so you will need the yellow to get the right colour. If you look at the rest of the foundation recipes, notice that they all contain yellow.

Iâ€™m sorry if this isnâ€™t clear - English is not my first language.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 22, 2007)

Iped, thanks for the clarification. I have all the iron oxide colors on order so I guess I'll follow the formula then tweak it to get a match. I really rely on the expertise of others for this new hobby. Besides the cost of materials and shipping, there's the wait for my stuff to arrive in the mail. I want to have a good grasp of this before I start using up my materials. The problem with this new hobby is that I need to mail order everything and wait. There is no instant gratification like when I drive to the quilt shop to buy fabric. I ordered an ounce of all the oxides so I hope it's enough to get me started.


----------



## Hoozey (Aug 22, 2007)

An ounce should be plenty! One thing I highly suggest before you start making your color--- try the base out on your skin BEFORE you add oxides. My first base was way too heavy feeling but I didn't try it out until I'd already added oxides. So I ended up tossing that whole batch out.


----------



## lped (Aug 22, 2007)

If you ordered 1 oz of all the oxides you will have enough to make tons of mistakes :laughing:

Oxides go a long long way â€“ so donâ€™t worry you have plenty to work with. Make small batches so you donâ€™t waste too much ingredients on something that doesnâ€™t work. Measure everything and take notes, so you can make a large batch when you get it right.

When I make very small batches I use these measuring spoons â€“ they are great. Smidgen Set of 3 Measuring Spoons Review at Epinions.com


----------



## ize (Aug 22, 2007)

Iped: where did you get yours? At Epinions? I'm searching for someone who are willing to ship the set of 5 measuring spoons (Smidgen to drop) to Europe. Amazon has them but does not ship here *sigh*


----------



## winky (Aug 22, 2007)

Where did you get the raw materials? Are they easy to get?

Where did you get the raw materials? Are they easy to get?


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't know if these stores ship to Europe but I think that Bed, Bath and Beyond and Linen-N-Things both have these spoons. I've also seen them in my local kitchen store. Here's the link to Linen N Things

Linens 'n Things - LNT Home Mini Measuring Spoons

OK, I feel better about what I ordered. I think that I ordered enough of my base supplies also. I've been collecting notes about different ingredients and looking at the products that I like. So what I need to do is to work on the math as far as making small batches.


----------



## ize (Aug 22, 2007)

It was on Linen 'n things I found them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. but alas neither them nor Bed, Bath and Beyond are shipping outside the States. I asked lped where she got hers since she is living in Denmark, hence Europe and a "next-door country".

Guess I'll just long for them a little longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I

It's very easy and there are loads and loads of links to follow in this thread.. you just have to get the first 10 posts going and then you'll see. Google on TKB Trading or Coastal Scents, these many consider as the best.


----------



## lped (Aug 22, 2007)

Hejsa Ize â€“ my daughter brought the measuring spoons back from the US, sorry

Try here Home Baking Supplies, Cake Decorating, Candy Making, Home Canning Supplies - The Foodcrafter's Supply Catalog Iâ€™ am almost certain they ship to Europe â€“ but it might be at bit expensive.


----------



## bluebear91504 (Aug 22, 2007)

nice...


----------



## lped (Aug 22, 2007)

You are so right about testing the base before adding colour. Somehow when I started to venture into foundation a few weeks ago, I was so focused on getting the colour right, I paid to little attention to the texture of the base. It took me a while to figure out that getting the base right, is just as important as getting the colour right. :tocktock:

Iâ€™m still not quite satisfied with my base and Iâ€™ve been looking into Sericite lately. Iâ€™ve got Sericite Mica and Silk Mica from TKB â€“ but Iâ€™ve read that GOW Sericite is much nicer. Have you tried these Sericites â€“ and what du you think?


----------



## allyoop (Aug 22, 2007)

I am all ears on your question! So glad I did not make my 'big order' yet!


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Aug 22, 2007)

I think I have posted this video from TKB before, but I don't think you all have seen the new page they have for their new eyeshadow kit for only $19! It includes everything you need to make whatever colors you want in addition to all the tools such as baggies, scoops, jars, gloves, dust mask, etc. Looks like fun and it also has recipes!

http://www.tkbtrading.com/EyeshadowKit.htm

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Aug 23, 2007)

I have used the Serecite from GoW and Silk Mica from TKB interchangeably in my foundation and can't really tell a difference between the two foundations. So you may just want to try with the serecite you already have.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

AWG, awesome! Anyone know will these be slightly shimmery? I don't know what I want exactly, but I don't want extreme glittery or extreme matte. I think I'll order it and make another order once I play a little


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Aug 23, 2007)

I would say the colors are more on the pearl/slightly shimmery side. It sounds exactly like what you want!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

Woohoo! Placing order now...looking like I'm not just spending $19 &amp; s/h


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 23, 2007)

My orders from both TKB trading and Garden of Wisdom arrived today. :rockwoot:Now all I need is to get my grinder. Wouldn't you know that I have to work extra hours tomorrow and won't be able to play until tomorrow night.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 23, 2007)

ive seen the websites you posted... now im so undecided... which among the website posted is the *most BEST BUY* make your own mmu kit? tkb... coastal scents.. mineral basics or what?


----------



## Hoozey (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Stashblaster--- it's hard to wait when you are excited about something like this!! Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Aug 23, 2007)

I really think TKB has the best deals. Coastal Scent's sample sizes are only 1 teaspoon vs. TKB's 1 TBSP. Also, IF you are brand new to making MMU and if you order more than $50 worth at TKB (the same price as their kit), you can ask Kaila to include the MMU recipes/attachments. I didn't want to buy their kit only because it included the bismuth and cornstarch, and I wanted slightly larger sizes of the other items.

Also, TKB will match similar items from other companies. For instance, they matched the kaolin clay from some other place and I save about $2! It just has to be an identical item in terms of exact same product shade, quality, microns, weight and has to be in stock to qualify. Coastal Scents does also have the same offer, but to me, it seems like TKB has more product. 

Now if you order more than $100, CS does offer free shipping which could save you $11-$19 worth. Maybe I'll ask TKB if they plan to offer that anytime soon...

HTH!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks again AWG!

I don't know if this counts as making your own mmu, but I am trying to make my own primer/eraser. I guess I should get some samples for comparison  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I would have to say for you with international shipping, TKB if under $100 and a lot of samples - Coastal scents if over $100 and few samples. Maybe do a cart at both places with the same things and compare the end price with shipping (keep in mind that TKB has generous 1 TBSP samples which may be more than you need of some things, like oxides that may not be enough if it's just a teaspoon) It's not something anyone else can really answer for you.


----------



## lped (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey â€“ I think Iâ€™m just going to order some from GOW to try â€“ just to be sure â€“ and then I'll have an excuse to order a few oils I NEED. :eusa_whistle:

If you order from TKB again do try a sample of the Sericite Mica â€“ if I had to choose between the two, I think I would go with the Sericite Mica. Itâ€™s not as matte as the silk and seems more translucent. Luckily I donâ€™t have to choose. :rockwoot:


----------



## any (Aug 23, 2007)

IÂ´m only in the early phases when it comes to make my own foundation, but i have been improving both foundation and blushes and serecite is my best friend! I had a few blushes which i really liked the color of, but had a problem not looking clownish when applying.... 50/50 with serecite and itÂ´s all perfect! So i got twice the amount of blush instead! I like quite natural looking foundation and have noticed that they are often serecite-based, so now iÂ´ve got a big serecite-order from tkb coming in... For me, it feels like serecite could fix everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And, iÂ´m happy with tkbÂ´s serecite, but thatÂ´s the only one iÂ´ve tried...


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, thanks Any...lol, every other post of mine is 'thank you'

I have 3 'big' multi-purpose powders that I like the color, but they can't be applied w/o looking clownish. One is too dark, but I'll figure something out once I receive the rest of my supplies.


----------



## any (Aug 23, 2007)

i.m sure you will fix the dark one as soon as you get your "white powders" in the mail :rockwoot:ItÂ´s really amazing what you can do, the only thing i donÂ´t so far like is my mixing-on-my-own that often seems to be kind of brownish-taupe... IÂ´d better start following some recipes!


----------



## Hoozey (Aug 23, 2007)

I definitely need to order- I am out of brown oxide... will definitely try the serecite mica too. I know that will get used. :laughing:


----------



## allyoop (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooh, I don't need to make my own - y'all can send me your messed up browns and I'll be good to go!

Funny that I decided I would try to make e/s for family and wasn't worried if I mess up I'll make it brown!

(In my family there are 2 girls going into the m/u age that I prefer they not buy $1 Made in China makeup)


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh no, now I'm feeling the urge to create some colored stuff. I only ordered powder to make primers and finishing powders, but no color at all... now I want to make foundation and blushes. I'm doomed lol.


----------



## adorndwithgrace (Aug 24, 2007)

New news from Kaila at TKB:

Free Shipping for US Orders if it is over $100! Yay!:rockwoot:

See the link for yourself:

http://www.tkbtrading.com/


----------



## mpatt75 (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm so excited, i ordered stuff to make my own e/s and will probably be getting it in the mail tomorrow. cant wait to try it out!!


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 27, 2007)

I did it!!! :yesss: I made my daughter's foundation Saturday night. I made it more full coverage to help her with the acne. She loved the coverage and the color seems to match pretty well. I finished this about 10:30 at night. I wanted it done since she was going back to college the next day. I used the Neutral Rose formula from Cosmetic Formulator. My big mistake was to add all the pigment mix to the base mix. What I read is that the coloring should be about 18% of mix. Well, for her, it was way too much. That's ok, I took half of the darker stuff out of the blender. I'll tweak this for my sisters who are darker. Then the next day, I made mineral veil. It is so silky. So, I have enough for myself, my daughters, my sisters and three friends. Hopefully, they will all give constructive opinions on the veil.

BTW. I've read where the silk powder needs to be in an airtight container and in a dark place. Should I be on the lookout for dark jars? I've not seen other products with silk powder in them that come in darker jars, just the clear ones.


----------



## lped (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulation Stashblaster :applaus:â€“ foundation is quite a challenge to get right, so itâ€™s really fantastic that you made one for your daughter that she loved.

I use silk powder as a primer sometimes, but I never mix silk with other powders. Itâ€™s organic and in my opinion organic powders mixed with inert minerals need a preservative of some sort. Itâ€™s probably okay when you make a primer/foundation for personal use â€“ but I donâ€™t like it when cosmetic companies use these powders without adding preservatives. I keep my silk in a dark place â€“ but itâ€™s not in an airtight container just a zip-lock bag and it seems to be okay.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep I'm definitely doing this sooner or later lol. I need to get the coffee grinder and the oxides along with some more "white powders" aka cocaine in my house lol and I'll get down to business hahaha. I'm really worried about getting the right color for my skin but let's see how it goes.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 27, 2007)

My husband's specialty is in agriculture. The company emblem on his truck is an alfalfa leaf. Everyone kids him about having a marijuana leaf on his truck. :joint::canabis: Now my college daughter is saying that suspicious boxes of white powder is showing up at our house! I told her that I needed to pay for college somehow. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!!

Sheikah, I was really nervous about getting started. It's kind of like jumping off the diving board, ya just got to do it. I had plenty of supplies that I could fix my mistake and lighten the batch. I wasn't confident about my coloring skills, I'm amazed how knowledgeable so many gals here are about coloring/skin tone. I started writing down everything that I was doing, then I just was eyeballing the proportions. But in the end, it worked out. Pretty much, I just based my formula on a couple of good coverage formulas that I found on the web and by looking at ingredients for two heavy cover foundations that she had tried. My counter was littered with recipes and notes from this board! Get your grinder and your pigments and give it a try. If I can do it, so can you!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks girl for the motivation! I really want to do it, it sounds fun and I'm like Hoozey, I always gotta try do to something myself if I can just for the experience. My mom is worried lol, I always get into all sorts of hobbies lol. I already have a list of stuff I want to get including the basic and some colored micas for glow powders and blushes. I also have some recipes I've gotten from here but another thing that worries me is getting the finish I want with the base. I gotta learn the properties of the powders although I think I know them already, I want to mix proportions to get different coverages and finishes. What the heck I'm going to order and my mom is going to kill me hahaha. When I told her I wanted to make my own makeup she was like:"Please, please let's just buy it finished instead." haha I think she's worried I might not be able to do it and end up wasting lots of money.

Lol at your story hahaha it definitely looks suspicious haha in little ziploc bags and all hahahaha.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 28, 2007)

Sheikah, what I did was to write down all the ingredients that I purchased. I then wrote down what the purpose of each mineral was. Some websites will indicate the common percentages of usage. For example, typical usage in a formula for boron nitride is about 3-10%. I wrote that down to. Then I kind of took a basic formula and just tweaked it according to all the things that I purchased. I knew that I shouldn't go over 10% of the boron nitride unless I wanted to look real shiney. I kept my ingredient list along with my other notes on my counter while I was adding things to the mix.

As far as wasting product, yes I was somewhat concerned. But really, all of those minerals can be used in a finishing powder or veil. That doesn't need to be as precise as the foundation. I just added minerals to how I wanted it to behave. For me, oil control was #1. So kaolin clay, sericrite and rice powder made up the largest portion of the veil. I added the silk powder, silicia microspheres and boron nitride in because I'm old :laughing:

Needed that blurry, airbrushed thing going on.


----------



## TeraBelle (Aug 28, 2007)

I bought a bunch of mica samples from Coastal Scents when they had them on sale.

They're in the little baggies.

What do I need to add to make them adhere better?

Can I just add it directly to the baggie and mix?

How much of it would I add to a 1 tsp baggie of mica?

thanks in advance!


----------



## allyoop (Aug 28, 2007)

Terabelle, it's probably best to use a separate baggie... smaller ones can be purchased in the bead section of craft stores/ Wal-mart There are 2 'how to's' (that I've seen) done on youtube by TKB trading (the links are on the last page or so of this thread) Hope that helps...gave me the courage to order the kit...Hopefully, I'll get to use it this w/e. I may give up on trying miy my foundation and just tweak what I have.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 29, 2007)

Do you really want to make up one ounce of mica? Wouldn't that be a ton of eyeshadow or blush unless you were planning to give a lot away to friends. One of the gals in the delphi forums posted her recipe for eyeshadow base:

1 Tbsp premium Serecite mica

1 tsp titanium dioxide

1 tsp Magnesium Stearate

1/2 tsp Ultra Silk Mica

1/2 tsp methicon

Grind for 20-30 minutes depending on the type of grinder that your using.

use 1/4 to 1/2 tsp of the base to your micas.

Early in a previous post on this thread, someone mentioned using one of the following to increase adhesion.

Add one of the following: Boron Nitride

Calcium Carbonate

Kaolin Clay

Magnesium Stearate

hth


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 29, 2007)

lol. I thought, man, that girl is doing some serious crafting!


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol, yeah I'm also collecting recipes and proportions wherever I see them and writing them down. It'll be really helpful when I finally decide to do some stuff. Now I'm testing my powders because apparently something is breaking me out a little. I have used kaolin, sericite, silk powder, rice powder and silica in the past days and there's something there clogging my pores, now I have to go through the painfully slow process of trying everything by itself until I find the culprit :S. Oh well, so I guess until I figure that out I won't be starting the new addiction lol.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 31, 2007)

Sheikah,

I remember you talking about breaking out. I can't remember if you've tried any mmu that you were able to tolerate. What about eyeshadow and blushes? How long have you been wearing those, or did you recently start wearing mineral e/s and blush?


----------



## allyoop (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow, I am glad I have been dragging my feet mixing anything! I will have to test all the ingredients separately on my dd and myself. What a waste it would be to mix a huge batch of "itching" powder, hmm.


----------



## Sheikah (Aug 31, 2007)

Well I've been trying MMU since March, but only samples. Recently I got Lumiere Flawless Face foundation which seems to work good with my skin. Eyeshadows I don't have a problem with. With blushes I couldn't use Veena Blush for the same reason as the Veena Foundation. I can use the eyeshadows with the Avena Sativa on them apparently haha. I'm going to try the All over colors that I got which have avena sativa (I didn't know they had it before buying) but in a lesser amount and probably they won't hurt. The Veena foundation has avena sativa as a third ingredient, the blushes as the the fourth ingredient and the all over colors as the fifth ingredient which means there's much less of the ingredient in those.

Yeah that's what I thought. Test everything or in any case mix a small batch first. Thank God all the things I mixed are like three tbsp in total for the primer and for the finishing powder. If they don't work well it won't hurt that much to throw that amount away.


----------



## stashblaster (Aug 31, 2007)

So it sounds like you were able to handle mmu then you tried a foundation with oat powder in it, then you broke out. I think you should make your foundation. You've got the supplies. Look at the ingredients that you know you've been able to handle, like serecite, then go from there.


----------



## allyoop (Aug 31, 2007)

:rockwoot: Tested the E/S kit supplies on dd and myself. :laughing: She thought I was making her a guinea pig.

Boy the diamond mica is purty! I was going to sell/trade half of it, but now I don't think I can. Neither dd nor myself could smell the 'minty smell' so we got a really good deal!

To make muted colors, can I add browns to them or should it only be the black. (I don't like to follow directions :laughing: )


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 1, 2007)

Right now I'm trying Lumiere's Flawless foundation and it's been working fine *fingers crossed*. I still want to make my own, it'll be fun! After I finish trying this foundation I'll test my powders one by one and then create my own.


----------



## allyoop (Sep 1, 2007)

Ha, I already do have enough foundation to last 3-5 years, and enough veil to last a year or more, but I want to make it myself....I can't pull myself away from the sales...

I had a cart going at 2-3 different places with foundation in the cart! I don't NEED more foundation...I need to tweek what I have...maybe I'll do that this w/e while we make e/s 

I just want my HG and I know it will cost less to diy. But I still wander if there's something 'better' out there, lol.


----------



## Apple8 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello, I have a question for the experienced.

If the texture of a finishing powder I ordered is not what I desire , will grinding the pwdr in the magic bullet make it finely milled or do I need a special grinder?

Thanks.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 1, 2007)

i think the magic bullet is just fine. Alot of us just have a coffee grinder.


----------



## Apple8 (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks, Emily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cdub (Sep 1, 2007)

I've always wanted to try making my own... but just never get around to it. Very cool though!


----------



## avesoriano (Sep 2, 2007)

does anyone here knows whats the shelf life of silicone gel?

i see that theconservatorie has one,.., neither coastal scents nor tkb however sells it... where else can i buy one? and do you know how long is its shelf life?

oh forgive me i have two more question

1.) what are the good brands you know for heavy duty grinder? and the tabacco/ herbal grinder... ive tried looking at the website of monave its out of stock,... i cant seem to open valeries website :scared: .... the only one i see are the ebay herbal grinder... i want to make sure ill be buying the good brand so it can last me a couple of miy mmu years.. please help

2.) im kinda getting confused... when do you use an oxide and a mica again? ill be buying my first ingredients since im done with my first reading of the ebook (thanks blondie) i dont think its advisable to buy all the mica colors...im thinking of buying the primary and the secondary colors then just go from there... hmm i wonder if this is a good idea at all...

should i get a black oxide and a black mica? a green oxide and a green mica?

3. ) can you post here your favorite mica colors.... i dont want to get the 100 mica so i might as well get your suggestions... what are the best micas of tkb and coastal scents?

4.) if i buy the first batch of micas from CS and then the next batch from TKB is there a possibility that i might get a different shade/ hue even if they have the same name?

5.) Anyone heard of MERcks Colorona and Ronasphere?


----------



## Hoozey (Sep 2, 2007)

Unless you are making huge amounts of MMU, I think any blender will be good enough. As far as oxides v. micas- it truly depends on what you want to do with them. Oxides are super potent- so black oxide is extremely black. That's why they are used to color the foundations because small amounts are sufficient. If you plan to make eye shadows, the colored micas are great- unless you want really matte ones- then you'll want to use a matte base and oxides to get the colors you want. The micas are pretty much the same at both tkb and CS. I have found that really buying a few of the basic colors can provide you with a huge number of colors once you start mixing. Have fun!!

I had the same issues with Lumiere's foundations--- FF works great but VV and Luminesse would make me break out in weird places. I based my foundation on FF since it worked so well for me, but I didn't bother with the squalane since it's a liquid- I figure I could put that on my face during my skincare rather than in the foundation. I am actually very happy I did because I was finding in the summer time, I was getting an occasional breakout from squalane. I haven't had one since I stopped using it in my skincare, since I didn't put in my foundation. :rockwoot:


----------



## allyoop (Sep 5, 2007)

The Conservatorie is having a sale - 30% purchases over $50. They are selling/going out of business in less than 3 weeks, so if they have something you can't live w/o - order quickly.

Also, I would copy the recipes from their formulary if there is something you think you may want to make in the future.

*****

Does anyone have a recipe for a 2 in 1 foundation with bronzer? I know I saw another brand, but can't find it - here's an example

NEW *Morning Dew Foundation*

TIA for any help.


----------



## ize (Sep 5, 2007)

WHAAAAT! Darn I need to place an order pronto then! Thanx for the heads up!


----------



## etselec (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm new here, and can't see any links unforunately.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just started making my own mineral makeup, and I was curious if anyone knew of a good supplier for authentic silk powder? I saw some from TKB, but was wondering if their are also other suppliers for this?

Also, waves hi there I'm Celeste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cheers!

Oh 1 more thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was wondering if anyone knew of a good base for eye shadows. I've been using recipes from an e-book I got from Coastal Scents, and was wondering if anyone knew a even better one for adhesion. Thanks in advance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I swear making you own stuff rocks!!!


----------



## stashblaster (Sep 6, 2007)

Put my order in at The Conservatorie. Didn't get many mica's. Mostly more oxides. I thought that I would try the allantoin and the silicone gel. Ya know, once you make one thing, you start looking at the cosmetics in your bathroom in a whole new way. I look at something and think "I wonder if I can make this".


----------



## hinks0 (Sep 8, 2007)

Guess I know what I'll be doing next Friday night.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2007)

OMG!!!!

You guys just spoke to the DIY freak in me. I've been experimenting with Hair stuff, and now you tell me I could do it with makeup?!

I am so on it!!!

THANK YOU'S!!!


----------



## stashblaster (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, so many newcomers. Welcome to all of you. I'm fairly new at making my own mmu. It's only been a couple of weeks since I made my first foundation. I spent about two weeks doing my research :study: and taking notes. I have a huge binder now of info. I've now made four different shades. :yesss: I've also made mineral veil. I'm waiting on an order from The Conservatorie. That will be my first foray into making eyeshadow. The cool thing about this hobby is that it's an immediate fix. I also quilt. Most of my quilts take over a year to make. I might get bored with it, put it away for a little while, then come back a few months later. My new hobby is also way cheaper than quilting. Most of my quilts probably cost between $100-$200. I try to buy my fabric on sale/clearance at the quilt stores. Can you imagine what $200 can buy me in makeup supplies! Can't wait to hear from all you MIY virgins after your first experience:11a:


----------



## ize (Sep 9, 2007)

LOL! Yeah, welcome y'all to DIY wonderland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I haven't been much of a crafter before but lately necessity of control had me floundering into this field. Don't you just love it?! It also has spilled over in some jewellery crafting and I've even tried to make a few creams (which has seemed more daunting to me than foundation blending. I know, I'm a bit nutty :tocktock.

This DIY'ing, imo, is really like "Once you pop, you can't stop"! And why should you? Easier than you think, formulas tweakable to fit you perfectly, Internet enables the ingredients to be reachable all over and MUCH cheaper than any retail sale in the world. The only downside is shipping cost:motz:,but hey, that's just an obstacle to climb over:gruebel:.

Now I'm just waiting fÃ¶r Aromaleigh to get their supersoft kabuki in again, and then I'll have my HUGE parcel from mixed companies sent from the States :chef_smiley::yesss::rockwoot:


----------



## DDHarvey (Sep 12, 2007)

Definitely a great thead over hear. I've been at this mineral makeup venture for several years now. Tweaking techniques and altering proportions can greatly change the final outcome of a simple product such as blush


----------



## stashblaster (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, we look forward to you expertise. I'm still patiently awaiting my Conservatorie order. I only ordered a handful of mica's, hopefully enough to try an eyeshadow or blush.


----------



## aurelie (Sep 12, 2007)

This thread is ABSOLUTELY amazing. I'm so bookmarking it right now. I can't believe it, recipes of mere makeup !!! I would have never dreamed of that. I'll think about it, might be more interesting, close to my skin and so much funnier than buying samples !!!

Once again, thanks to everyone here, you're all crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## sanane (Sep 13, 2007)

oh really i'm also interested making minerals it seems so fun


----------



## avesoriano (Sep 14, 2007)

ive read in the miy forum that the conservatorie is closing soon? hmm anyway this is true?


----------



## anonymouse (Sep 15, 2007)

Yes, its says so on their website.

Definately NOT happy about this as an order I placed hasnt arrived. Ive written to them twice about it and recieved no reply.

I ordered from them because they appeared solid and professional as Im very careful who I give money too. :shot::madno:


----------



## honeyjar714 (Sep 16, 2007)

u girls are impressive


----------



## DDHarvey (Sep 25, 2007)

Update to the closing of The Conservatory = They're not closing.


----------



## belladorable (Sep 26, 2007)

This is a great thread! I've been looking into making my own MMU for over a year now, but I've been really intimidated by the idea of it. Maybe it's time to order myself some supplies!


----------



## icecookies (Sep 30, 2007)

:7b:That is really great to hear Sat! I love the name

You should. It's easier than it seems.


----------



## tina123 (Sep 30, 2007)

How come I can't see Icecookies' recipes?

Icecookies, did you write a guide for ebay? I just read one that provides the description for each ingredient, similar to the one you posted here.


----------



## stashblaster (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome back icecookies! You really started the ball rolling for a lot of us. Your willingness to share your recipes and the information that you gathered was inspirational for me. At first I thought, naw, I don't need to make my own. I would not be good at the whole foundation coloring thing. Then I saw your canning jars filled with finishing powders and foundations and said that's it, I've been sucked in. This thread has just snowballed. I haven't tried to make eyeshadows, lip gloss or blush yet. I've been waiting for my mica order from The Conservatorie to arrive. Now I'm putting together another TKB and Coastal Scents order.


----------



## icecookies (Oct 4, 2007)

That's so great to hear. I'm glad that so many have jumped in and have been successful at DIY themselves too. Congratulations and thank you for the welcome! :flowers:


----------



## tina123 (Oct 7, 2007)

DDHARVEY,

I received their newsletter in which The Conservatorie announced they were closing. When I checked on their site, evidently, nothing was available. Have they found a buyer?


----------



## stashblaster (Oct 7, 2007)

The website now states that they are not closing. I wouldn't rush to order just yet. My paypal account was charged on Sept 5 and finally shipped on Oct 5th. Many of us on the MIY delphi forum have been waiting for orders. Hopefully this week, I'll finally get my order.


----------



## newyorlatin (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a friend who had ordered from them and received her order one day last week. She'd been waiting since last month too. Hopefully everybody will get their orders or at least refunds if that's what they want.


----------



## anonymouse (Oct 9, 2007)

I still havnt recieved my order from July! They still havnt replied to my (5) emails either!


----------



## Vivicarana (Oct 9, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## lacolora (Oct 11, 2007)

What additive would I use to my Lumiere foundation to make it more Glowy?/ like BE?? any suggestions??


----------



## any (Oct 11, 2007)

In BE, they add Bismuth oxychloride for the glow, but since a lot of people develop a sensivity for bismuth I didnÂ´t want it in my own foundation (even if I so far donÂ´t have any problems with BE/bismuth).

IÂ´ve been using Boron nitride and it really gives a nice glow! I think there is different versions of boron, more or less glowy, I have the TKB one. You could also use some colored micas like Bronze fine, but be sure to use the _fine_ ones otherwise you will probably get more sparkly than youÂ´d like.... (White) silk mica could also do the trick.


----------



## stashblaster (Oct 11, 2007)

I would second the boron nitride. A little goes a long way. Coastal Scents has both the matte effect and the slight shimmer kind.


----------



## finnya (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

what comes with the #KITMineralMakeup. Mineral Makeup Kit from TKB?:kopfkratz:

I am not sure whether to order their kit or the one from Monave (Hobbyist Foundation Kit - Light) for 30 bucks. 

What about Coastal Scents? Do they have a kit as well?:gruebel:

I would also be interested to order individual items for a perosnalized kit. What would you recommend for combination skin?:icon_ques

Thanks!:sheep:


----------



## cjhigby (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi! I'm still new and don't have enough posts-working on that though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would you mind emailing me the link to the article.I've been making my own e/s and have all the things I need to make foundations.Just have to start playing!!Thanks!

CJ

Are you still making your mmu? Your posts have been so helpful.I couldn't see the links or pictures though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you don't mind emailing me any info you have I'd really appreciate it.I've been making my own e/s and that's really easy.But I'm a little apprehensive about the foundations.Thanks so much!!

CJ

Here's what I've been doing:I put a little bit of concealer in a small bowl and spray some hydrosol on it,mix it and use my concealer brush.So easy!!And my concealer looks so much better!

CJ


----------



## any (Oct 12, 2007)

Finnya, if this link works youÂ´ll see whatÂ´s in the kit:

http://tkbtrading.com/kit_instructions.pdf

I thought it was to much and not really the stuff I wanted, so my first order was like 100$ and later I have ordered almost everything that was in the kit... I think itÂ´s a pretty good start.


----------



## finnya (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Qwerty

You can still order the ronaspheres from here

Or from BeHaWe in Germany. The site is in German but they ship worldwide.

Hope that helps.

Thanks for the link.

I finally decided to go with individual items as I wanted some special things in my foundation. I also ended up paying 10 bucks less, including shipping.


----------



## princessmich (Oct 12, 2007)

Girls, out of curiosity how much mica did you order to start? Do you think a sample of micas is sufficient or 1oz each?


----------



## any (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh, itÂ´s so much fun with the colored micas that i just order samples! Many samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ItÂ´s not always the one you thought would be perfect, actually is... But maybe another one! I remember that I was close to order 1 ounce of Swiss Chocolate (who could resist?) but when it arrived i didnÂ´t like it half as much as Blackstar gold, both dark brown, glittery stuff. So just order lots of samples, and if you discover that you use a lot of one specific one, order more. But a sample really last a long way...

But order a lot of serecite (non colored mica) och maybe some white silk/satin mica!


----------



## princessmich (Oct 12, 2007)

Great suggestions=) I plan on ordering 1lb of sericite about 8 ozs Silk and some other base powders. However, i wasn't too sure on colored micas. Now the samples will be much nicer on my pocketbook. I can choose a variety. Oxides i will get 1-4 ozs each. It's such a difficult decision choosing since most of the micas look so gorgeous=)

Thanks for you input


----------



## cjhigby (Oct 12, 2007)

I ordered 1 oz of everything,except the TD and ZO. I can see now that I definintely need more of the serecite though. I just made my first foundation this afternoon :yay: Now if I can just figure out how to duplicate it LOL!!

CJ


----------



## princessmich (Oct 13, 2007)

Congrats on making your first foundation. Duplication would be a piece of cake if you had made notes of your measurements....lol Hope you figure it out


----------



## cjhigby (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah,I started with notes but starting tweaking and lost track,LOL!! I'm planning on playing around with it all day tomorrow.


----------



## princessmich (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds good, let us know how you succeed=)


----------



## couture_cupcake (Oct 23, 2007)

That sounds amazing! I've found my foundation shade, but I'd love to make some eye shadows and blushes of my own. I never thought of it before though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SonaSeun (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for all the excellent ideas!


----------



## Strega (Nov 6, 2007)

I just started making my own mmu also and I love it! I can now create all the eyeshadow shades I have wished existed!


----------



## princessmich (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting Their prices do seem quite reasonable too!


----------



## biracialbeauty1 (Nov 9, 2007)

This is awesome


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 9, 2007)

This sounds so awesome. Im gonna check it out!


----------



## camelliarose (Nov 10, 2007)

Just thought you all may want to see this:

http://forums.delphiforums.com/miy1/...s?msg=2159.112

The conservatorie got new owners!


----------



## stashblaster (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know Jen. Wasn't happy about my first experience with them. It shouldn't take a month to recieve one small package. I feel like the customers were being lied to.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Nov 12, 2007)

This post was very helpful, but I didn't want to go thru all 32 pages. Is there a site that list the basics of making eyeshadow pigments? I haven't had a lot of luck with google as far as basic directions go.

What I would really like to know is, what ingred. are required for making the basic mineral pigments, and maybe a how to site?

Any help as this is my first post, I can't see every much! Thanks


----------



## any (Nov 12, 2007)

I think youÂ´ll find a lot of good ideas for formulating in this tread, i think most of us has been reading it and taking notes before we jumped into the wonderful ocean of glittery stuff!

But iÂ´ve heard a lot good about Coastal scents e-book and Sweetscents have a lot of recipes at their site. There is also some information at TKB Trading where many of us buy our micas and piments.

But IÂ´d start reading these 32 pages if i were you, this tread rocks! :rockwoot:


----------



## stashblaster (Nov 13, 2007)

Any has given you some good advice. There are a lot of recipes at Sweetscents and some at Coastal Scents.

I myself have probably read this entire thread at least three times. The first time thru was for foundation advice/recipes. The second time thru was for mineral veil advice. The third time thru was for eyeshadow advice. Keep a notebook handy while you are going thru. I now have a binder full of notes and recipes that I printed.


----------



## leeannhoskin (Nov 13, 2007)

I will go thru the thread. I have hit and miss, but I will give it another whirl.

Ok, I am looking to make my own mineral eyeshadows and thought I would ask all you pro's out there if this is enough for basics.

Maybe I should add another color? or a glitter? Maybe I have added two things that are similar enough that I only need one? Please inform me if you don't mind. Anything would be helpful. (I am looking to resale samples and give them as gifts also)

*What I am going to buy:*

Titanium Dioxide - Oil &amp; Water Soluble - The Best For All Applications

1 lbs - 0.45 kg

Boron Nitride - 30 Microns! Slight Shimmer Effect

1 oz - 28.35 gram

Black Oxide

1oz - 28.35 gram

Chromium Green Oxide

1oz - 28.35 gram

Red Iron Oxide - 170 shade

1oz - 28.35 gram

Ultramarine Blue

1oz

Yellow Oxide Powder

1oz - 28.35 gram

Manganese Violet

1 oz - 28.35 gram

Silver Hologram Glitter Powder

1 oz - 28.35 gram

Crystal Ice Mica

1 oz - 28.35 gram

Just added "Magnesium Stearate Powder also"

Remember I am just getting started, and I do understand that some colors are going to be used more than others so i am all about the mixing, but until I am comfy with what I am doing, I don't want to order huge amounts, and I would rather keep my prices as low as possible.

Thanks for any help.

(this purchase is going to be at Coastal Scents unless I find better prices elsewhere!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## any (Nov 13, 2007)

leeannhoskin, i see that youÂ´re a practical girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HereÂ´s my comment on the list:

*To2 -donÂ´t think youÂ´ll need that much, but maybe that much serecite?

*Yellow oxide -is the oxide youÂ´ll use the most in foundations so you might need more of yellow than of the others. (ivÃ© made quite a lot MMU but is still on my first sample packs of green, black and blue)

*I would add a red oxide-blue shade (very good when making blushes) if you intend to do anything mauve/plum/cool pinks,

*maybe some gold or other colored sparkles? You donÂ´t need big bags, I looove my mica samples...

Well, you know what you like! Good luck, itÂ´s really funny -and addictive :rotfl:


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 15, 2007)

hi..

this is a new for me but I want to give it a try..;

how can I do it a full coverage?

thank you!


----------



## anonymouse (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive made a few different types of foundation using various recipes (to see the difference)

My problem is that the powder alone (ie before application) is a plae colour and only shows the true colourr when its applied/rubbed in. Is this how its supposed to be?Could it be that Im not grinding it enough (although I think I am)?

Also it looks a bit powdery to me, should i decrease the Titanium dioxide?

Why do recipes/products have both Titanium Dioxide and Zinc Oxide when from what Ive read they do the same job application wise (ie adhesion etc) and more or less the same healthwise?

Id be SO grateful for help with this!


----------



## honeyjar714 (Nov 16, 2007)

titanium dioxide will "whiten" the look of your foundi, yes u should decrease it if u're doing darker foundis

T.I and Z.O dont have the same function, T.I is a natural suncreen, zinc oxide heals the skin

hope this helps


----------



## canehdian (Nov 23, 2007)

Wow! That's so amazing! I love to cook and bake, so this is right up my alley...what kind of grinder do you use?


----------



## Gandahkoh (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## anonymouse (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks so much for your help


----------



## camelliarose (Nov 24, 2007)

hey you!

Did you know that zinc oxide is also a natural sunscreen?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So you get healing and protection all in one!

I would hazard a guess that quite a bit of mineral makeup ingredients are actually spf because they are basically blocking the suns rays. :rockwoot:


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 24, 2007)

hi how are you?

you make a fuondation by yourself? kol akavod!!!

can you give me a tips?

thank you and ahve a wonderfull week!


----------



## any (Nov 24, 2007)

Another thing with the zink... I havenÂ´t tried anything that makes MMU so waterproof like zink does! It REALLY makes it stay on. Even hard to wash off....


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 25, 2007)

Has anyone made the full coverage foundation that Kathy from Coastalscents posted a while back? Im interested in buying the materials for it but im not sure yet. Im waiting on Cyber Monday to see if they have any deals.


----------



## artsy_chic (Nov 26, 2007)

Coastal Sccents offer Cyber Monday 20% off sale. Does Coastal scents regularly offer Cyber Monday 20% off sale?


----------



## -Liz- (Nov 26, 2007)

ooo guys i wanna try this but ill probably screw itup!lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 27, 2007)

nope its just this one day. I took advantage and FINALLY put in my order. lol I will making their fuller coverage foundation.


----------



## princessmich (Nov 30, 2007)

Girls, i'm looking for a Mini Food Processor with a *sealed motor* and was wondering if you have any suggestions for a brand? I don't mind spending the extra $$$ to get a good one rather than getting a cheap one and the motor dies on me..lol This will be mainly to get my foundation in a smooth consistency. Thanks a lot=)


----------



## Marion J (Nov 30, 2007)

I admire all of you who have made your own MMU. Haven't found my HG yet but I'm hoping it's out there (so I don't have to try and make it)!


----------



## Hoozey (Nov 30, 2007)

I found a Sunbeam knockoff of "Magic Bullet" for about $30 and LOVE it. Highly recommend! Powders don't escape at all because you screw the mixing mechanism onto the containers securely before putting it on motor. I also like the two sizes and they even have lids--- so you can actually use the container to store a batch of foundation. Also- super easy cleaning. :rotfl:


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 30, 2007)

I wich you a good luck with the making foundation!!! good for you!

I dont have any idea about food processor but if when you will make the foundation tell me please how it was...

and good luck egain!


----------



## princessmich (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm scared of ruining the motor this is why i asked before investing in one I'll look into the Sunbeam, thanks a bunch.

Thank you=) Will post my developments


----------



## avesoriano (Dec 2, 2007)

whats the difference and anyone here knows whats the expiration date? i got some monistat from ebay and mostly are less than a year.. i wonder if i can get a longer expiration date from the conservatorie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 2, 2007)

I am toying with the idea now to make my own products! =)


----------



## jed (Dec 4, 2007)

go on, itÂ´s quite easy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

as iÂ´ve got fair skin, I even can take naturally coloured titanium dioxide and save on the coloured pigments *lol* but I use them nonetheless, as itÂ´s fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

if you have dry skin, try mixing in one or two drops of jojoba oil / other oil (watch out for expiration date !) / aloe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avesoriano (Dec 6, 2007)

hoozey where did you buy your knockoff magic bullet can you buy it online

and i saw icecookies' blog where can i reach miss nola? who is she?


----------



## Hoozey (Dec 6, 2007)

The Sunbeam knockoff is "Sunbeam Kitchen Assistant" (2774 is the product number) It can be ordered online at Walmart for less than $30.

Looks like Icecookies and Miss NOLA have both been MIA for the last month or so on their blogs too. Sorry but I can't divulge any more information concerning these two as I consider them friends and take their privacy very seriously. Hopefully your efforts to contact them are successful but with the holiday season, I can understand why they may be MIA just from being so busy.


----------



## Ronnie (Dec 10, 2007)

For anyone interested Walmart carries a knock off version of the magic bullet now and it goes for $29. It doesn't appear to have as many gadgets as the one advertised on television but it does have the necessary ones for grinding and blending.

Also Avesoriano a very close and dear friend of ours (Miss Nola and Ice Cookies) died recently so I doubt if Ice Cookies or Miss Nola have checked in lately as they were much closer to her than I was.


----------



## camelliarose (Dec 10, 2007)

I just talked to Reina on MIY just 4 days ago! And she was just on MIY 2 days ago! She died????


----------



## Flowerpower (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,

Is here anyone know how to make my own pressed mineral foundation?

Where can l find a link or recipes?


----------



## stashblaster (Dec 11, 2007)

> Hi,
> Is here anyone know how to make my own pressed mineral foundation?
> 
> Where can l find a link or recipes?[/quote
> ...


----------



## glamadelic (Dec 11, 2007)

Lovely ladies, can you make it easy for me? Can you tell me where I should go and what I should get to start making my own MMU? What are all the things I will need? There's just so many pages and posts on this it would take me forever to look through them all!


----------



## DammitBarb (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post: happy I accidently found this forum.

I bought the loose mineral foundation from someone on ebay several years ago and have used it occasionally. Trying to finish using other liquid makeup and use mineral only. All I know is that it is a medium shade. Is a perfect match for me. I just got lucky, that's all. She also sent a very fair/light and a dark large container I wonder if I could mix the two about equally and get a medium I could use? Sure can't use them like they are.

It has taken 2 days to read all 33 pages and even though I can't see links, etc., I am over the edge with the urge to make eye shadow. Thank you for the tips throughout these pages and the encouragement you give to beginners.:wavey:


----------



## jandi (Dec 12, 2007)

I am so tempted to try making my own makeup... The TKB e/s and lip balm kits look sooooo tempting, and I fear once I start I will be addicted


----------



## anonymouse (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey SImi, just saw your post. Yup Ive made foundations, blush and eyeshadows so far. Its taking me longer as I keep changing formulas. neshikot x


----------



## Ronnie (Dec 19, 2007)

I can't post pics at this time but I pressed a few shadows, two foundations, and two duos of blush and bronzer and bronzer and highlighter. I bought the supplies from Labelle femme cosmetics. She carries the compacts and the primer solution. The binder solution is basically jojoba oil and silicone. Some of the shadows that I pressed I only used isopropyl alchohol. They turned out just as well as the ones that I used the binding solution on.

They also sell a pressing device and I purchased one for the foundation and one for the eyeshadows but neither were necessary.

Here's a link La Belle Femme Cosmetics

Here's the link to the binder solution

La Belle Femme Cosmetics

They also have good directions on the website.

Citre you basically need Titanium Dioxide, Zinc Oxide, Serecite or Silk Mica and Iron Oxides in the colors of Yellow, Brown, Red, Blue, Green, and Black. You can order sample sizes of all of these items at TKB trading. Their sample sizes are generous ( one Tablespoon). The color and amounts of Iron Oxides that you use for your foundation will depend on your coloring.

Dayna (shouting out to you for further :vogel: info) could assist you better as to the steps needed beyond placing the order. I've ordered and have the supplies but haven't taken the time yet to make the actual foundations and can't stop buying everyone else's foundations to actually make my own. I've made eyeshadows and they came out well but I prefer the excitement that _I get from buying them from companies._


----------



## agatapas (Dec 25, 2007)

I made my first oil control powder and it does wonders. I still need to find out the recepie for this, while I used different ingredients without thinking about quantities of each.

First version was good but not perfect. It included: kaolin clay as basic ingredient, silk powder, boron nitride and magnesium myristate. After using it under foundation I still needed to blot during a day.

So I made an improvement and added some methicone coated mica for better slip, I also added silica, magnesium sterate (however this was added by mistake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and a bit of calcium carbonate.

Now it works really great, used under foundation as a primer and than over as setting powder conrols my oilies whole day and doesn't overdry my skin.

I'm really happy with this powder, now I need to find out how to make a binder for pressing minerals, I have all the neccesary ingredients, but have problems with mixing.


----------



## Lindo (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats! That's cool!!!!!


----------



## girlinterrupted (Jan 3, 2008)

Yey, I've been wanting to try making my own mmu.... Thanks for the info gals.


----------



## Catcat (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Hoozey,

I do hope you don't mind me writing. I read on the forum today that you use a 3 cup capacity food processor for your MIY minerals.

I was just wondering, would you mind sharing what brand and model you like and use? I have just become interested in making my own foundation, as I am sensitive to a lot of ingredients.

All the best and Happy New Year!

Cat


----------



## Ashley (Jan 3, 2008)

She hasn't been on since the 31, but I helped you PM her with this thread in case she doesn't see it when she signs on.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Catcat (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot for that aplsmash. I will patiently wait until Hoozey logs on again sometime. BTW, Happy New Year!


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 3, 2008)

I got the PM from aplsmash and wanted to make sure you got your response Catcat.

I got a Proctor Silex food processor that was like 3 cup capacity. I think I might have picked it up at Target or Walmart- can't remember which- but it was about $15. If you plan to make only small amounts I highly recommend the Sunbeam knockoff of the Magic Bullet blender if you can afford it. It's around $30 at Walmart.com but really ideal for small batches of MMU. There's even a couple of shaker top lids to go on the containers so you could even store your foundation in them.


----------



## Catcat (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks so much for letting me know Hoozey. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know Hoozey. I'll merge this with the make your own minerals thread.


----------



## Ace51 (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## lotusindigo (Jan 6, 2008)

Icecookies' night treatment has green tea powder, pomegranate powder, etc... I couldn't find those ingredients on TKB or any other mmu supply site I've looked at. Could anybody tell me where I could find those ingredients?


----------



## honeyjar714 (Jan 6, 2008)

try http://www.gardenofwisdom.com


----------



## Flowerpower (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, l wish a have a recipe to make night treatment.

l can't find it here.....anyone knows which ingredients in it?

And how to do it?


----------



## jed (Jan 8, 2008)

have got a "night time treatment" from minerals will work 4 u, which lists : mica,microscopic prisms,colloidal minerals,vitamins a+c,green tea extract,mother of pearl powder,abalone shell powder,aloe vera juice,lavender essential oil, ylyng ylyng essential oil.


----------



## Lovie (Jan 8, 2008)

I know this isn't a huge company but they are priced wonderful and there isn't any fillers etc all natural so my skin doesn't breakout, I haven't had a reaction yet, with every order they send out free samples, Its BeeNatural, the other I like is Ocean mist but there was a filler in it that gave my skin a reaction, plus there prices are a little high when you want a variety of minerals, Mystic Minerals are grat and they answer all question..

Homepage of Bee Natural - A Bravenet.com Hosted Site

http://angelminerals.ca

TKB Trading, LLC: Pigment, dye, mica and colorants for natural cosmetics and soap


----------



## Flowerpower (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks! That's a start...


----------



## sildaria (Jan 14, 2008)

hi everyone. I'm new here (Dayna recommended to come here for more info on miy). Although I can't see the links and images, just reading the posts is making me really excited about miy. Hopefully you can advise me as I start out on miy. Thanks =)


----------



## missajx3 (Jan 29, 2008)

good idea


----------



## cherubix (Jan 29, 2008)

cant wait to MIY mmu!!


----------



## khewes (Feb 3, 2008)

This has been an interesting thread to read, thank you!


----------



## iatreia (Feb 4, 2008)

has anyone tried buying from Monave ? Monave Mineral Make Up: Cosmetics and Makeup Products: Hobbyist Foundation Kit - Light

its currently unavailable, but Monave being one of the popular HG here must offer really good hobbyist kit


----------



## raininberkeley (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't you have to have some sort of knowledge about what will settle into lines and pores, and what won't etc? I mean some chemical knowledge, or is that easy enough to come by?


----------



## mizdiz (Feb 8, 2008)

Ice - you are amazing. I've just started samping minerals. I am one of your neighbors in Cumming, GA


----------



## Saints (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow can't believe I missed this thread. I'm waiting for my eyeshadow kit from TKB and am really excited to try it! Now I have to read through these 35 pages of interesting stuff here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only read one page so far


----------



## princessmich (Feb 11, 2008)

Since brown oxide colors can vary, i was wondering if anyone here prefers to make theirs from scratch? I can't decide if i should use the one i bought of formulate my own***confused***


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 12, 2008)

Yes, this is a very long thread to read thru, but worth it. I think I've read the entire thread at least three times. Make sure you keep a notepad handy so you can write down recipes and tips as you move thru it.

Are you using just brown for your foundation or adding it with other oxides such as yellow? I use a very small amount of brown. I use the Neutral Rose formula. I think it's from Cosmetic Formulator. Hope nothing happened to that site. I just tried it and it's down. Anyway, I add just a pinch of my brown oxide along with everything else listed. I do use the brown ocide and a little red for my finishing powder though. If you are talking about adding color to your foundation, I would use the combination of pigments, not just brown. That way you can tweak to your specific coloring.


----------



## icecookies (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi neighbor:rockwoot:

Let me know your color and I'll be glad to send you some makeup. I've got way too much of every shade and formula around.

It would probably pay off for you Michelle to make your own brown that way you can control color continuity.


----------



## princessmich (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you ice=)


----------



## icecookies (Feb 15, 2008)

Your welcome Mich. I love your baby~ :laughing:


----------



## princessmich (Feb 15, 2008)

Look out for more photos once i change my old cam...lol


----------



## naturel (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi! I'm new here and have found this thread which is really interesting!!! I'm still on page 7 and have to sit down calmly to read everything...

I haven't posted enough to be able to view links, so I would really appreciate it if somebody could recommend the best places to get raw materials for making MMU, and what is it you get, the kits, put together your own kits... I'm totally new to this so any ideas would be REALLY welcome!!


----------



## princessmich (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello dear, You can find supplies at tkbtrading.com and coastalscents.com Personally, i didn't get the kit since i don't use certain ingredients but if you feel comfortable with the ingredients in the kit then it's very economical. Depending on the formula you intend to use that's the ingredients you will have to order. Oxides are a must though. I got Red, Yellow, Brown, Black, Blue and Green. I'm greedy....lol


----------



## tru1214a (Feb 17, 2008)

sounds good.


----------



## naturel (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello dear, You can find supplies at tkbtrading.com and coastalscents.com Personally, i didn't get the kit since i don't use certain ingredients but if you feel comfortable with the ingredients in the kit then it's very economical. Depending on the formula you intend to use that's the ingredients you will have to order. Oxides are a must though. I got Red, Yellow, Brown, Black, Blue and Green. I'm greedy....lol

Thanks!! I was eyeing those two sites actually, I'm just gathering all the information I can before placing an international order to make sure I don't leave anything out, which I most probably will! I'm not happy with certain ingredients either, like the bismuth, talc...

I'm soooo excited to start with this!!!!!!


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 19, 2008)

Im want make a fullest heavyest coverage foundations and concealers for me.. and I dont know how to go there.. can you explain me please?


----------



## nwperson (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, yeah!! me too!

i've just finished writing notes (from this thread LOL) and now i'm compering prices because i'm going to order lots!!


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 19, 2008)

*where I can find supplies for a full coverage and heavy foundations and concealer? *

please? any help?

sahtein sister!!!!

Im proud of you!!!!


----------



## naturel (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a question for you girls outside the US and who have made *big* MMU materials orders... Did you have problems at customs??

Ok, so how do you do that???


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi Simisimi100,

If you would like to make a loose powdered version of a mineral concealer no problems as this is just a heavier type of foundation. Just don't add any fillers such as mica and you'll have a very effective concealer. For example you could just you TIO2 (Tit. Diox) and oxide for coloring. This would give you a very heavy foundation that would be useful in that realm but also could be used to you needs as a concealer. Something comparable to Cory's.

You could also opt to include Zinc Oxide if you wanted to for whatever reason and still come away with a heavy based foundation that would be useful as a concealer.

The Mica's, Silk Powder, Serecite, etc all are light bodied powders that "lighten up" the concentration levels or "feel" of the foundations. Eliminate those ingredients and you have Voila - a heavy foundation that can double as a concealer.

HTH:scared:


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 20, 2008)

you very helpd me.. I make a list now what I need and what not.. and this tip will very help me when I will start to make.. thank you very very much!!!

and great day!


----------



## princessmich (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome! Looks like we are the same in regarding to ingredients....lol Bismuth gave me terrible itchies and i'm not comfortable using talc too and some other ingredients It's best to make a list of the products you would like to create and that way you have a pretty good idea of the ingredients you'll need so you won't have to keep re-ordering and pay unnecessary shipping=) Keep us posted!


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 20, 2008)

can you recomended for a good blender to mix the minerals?

thank you!


----------



## princessmich (Feb 20, 2008)

A simple coffee grinder will work or Dayna (Hoozey) had recommended the Sunbeam Kitchen Assistant (product code 2774 i believe it was) OR the Magic Bullet or anything similar.


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 20, 2008)

The magic bullet is good and so is a coffee bean grinder especially one that has an espresso setting. Do be careful of both of these types of machines over heating because they'll somewhat melt your pigments and can leave them with a slightly odd smell.


----------



## princessmich (Feb 20, 2008)

Good point regarding the overheating, the last thing i'd want is to walk around sniffing burnt pigments.....lol


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeah I know what you mean. The thing is that if you do notice that a bit has collected on the blades, don't do like I did and try and salvage it - the quality of that just isn't so good. I would suggest you just dumping it and calling it a small loss.

That's my biggest beef with the magic bullet things is that they are so quick to overheat. So best bet that I've found is to make sure to let them cool off in between uses and to not let them go for more than a few seconds at a time.

I can't wait to see your new pictures of your baby Michelle. Both of your boys are so beautiful just like their mama. Your oldest one looks like my young cousin very much.


----------



## princessmich (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh i got a pair of those tobacco grinders which i will use for the oxides so basically the Bullet will be used mainly to incorporate the entire formula Now i'm thinking i should have gotten the coffee grinder instead...lol

Thanks for the tip though to dump out rather than trying to salvage the stuck on powder.

I'm glad you like the pictures but when will you post some new ones? I'd like to your baby too=) I'm getting impatient over here...lol Oh, my oldest keeps me really busy. All day long he wants to wear his sunglass and watch his kiddie shows so today i hid it from him...lol He's some character:glasses:


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 20, 2008)

I love it! He's into his "shades" in February. He is indeed a stunner with style.

I'll post pics on the other site and send them to a few. My husband is pretty private and doesn't want himself or some things visually public. Everything is about his career.

The bullets are wonderful for grinding the oxides and blending the mass end mix. I just would not leave it going for more than 10 seconds at a time and check and recheck the base where the motor is at the bottom to ensure that it's not heated. Once that happens it would be a good idea to allow it to cool down for about 10-20 minutes before using again.

I'm not the most patient person and MsNola told me this advice a million times but I'd push it and just like she said = gunk clusters on the blade and an odd smell = overheated oxides.

She also told me not to try and salvage that gunk but of course a few times I did = not so good in quality.

Like salvaging burnt rice and burnt beans. You may not see the burn but you still taste and smell it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princessmich (Feb 20, 2008)

LOL! Yup! You got the picture....shades in February. I don't mind him wearing them outdoors in the middle of winter but indoors seem a bit freaky:rotfl: I'm sure he will laugh at those pics when he grows up=) About posting pics, i totally understand your hubby's point regarding privacy. Not everyone is comfortable posting their pics on the world wide web. My hubby don't mind a bit though....lol

Miss Nola is a smart lady and you should have taken her advice:laughing:. Thanks again and do keep in touch with those pics!


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree. My three girls like a slightly heavier foundation because of acne issues. I increase the TiO2 and the zinc in the formula and decrease the serecite and kaolin clay. These minerals are more opaque, not as sheer. I like a lighter coverage and I need the kaolin clay for oilyness. That's what's so great about making your own, you can make exactly what your skin needs.


----------



## tru1214a (Feb 22, 2008)

I just stumbled upon this searching for eye pigments/eye minerals. The site is called Special Makeup Kit @ Sweetscents.com and they have a kit called the special makeup kit for $34.50. It comes with recipes to make your own eyeshadow pigments and foundations, and more. It's crazy, I assume this is how Taylor made minerals started, due to the similarities in the names of the minerals. You can also get 1 oz. pigments on clearance for $4.50, which like 1/3 a cup or something they explained it on the site. All I know is it was a lot for that little.


----------



## luxotika (Feb 22, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for posting.


----------



## simisimi100 (Feb 23, 2008)

hi gals.. I want to type *all * this thread.. how can I do that?


----------



## tonkabeane (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello all! I'm starting to get into the whole concept of DIY MMU. Unfortunately, all this stuff confuses me a bit so I was thinking, "I should get a kit that already has all the ingredients I need and comes with a how-to for dummies guide!" Can anyone recommend or two for me? I'm looking for something that won't cost too much considering that making my own mmu will only be a hobby for me. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## marinda (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here. I was looking for information on making mineral makeup and I stumbled upon this site. It's been a huge help so far! I think it will be a little more production when I can actually see the links (working on it!). Anyway, thanks for the information so far! I'm also wondering the same thing as tonkabeane.


----------



## avesoriano (Feb 25, 2008)

ohh no whats this? i havent been on the posting mode for a couple of months because i got so busy with hospital work... seems im already declared RIP here :frown:

jen im still alive and im still waiting for you to do my color profile... i couldnt wait for your primer thats why i resorted to those monistat chafing gels in ebay. LOL

it took two months for my raw materials from conservatorie to arrive. Im planning to make some primers. Phew i think i have to blame everything with our customs...I have no problem with my purchases from other mmu companies perhaps theyre are not yet familiar with those powders in baggies... Im really itching to get bulk ingredients from TKB and coastal scents but I guess i have to hold myself for some more time while i study the shipping of these goods. NWA good new is i have my coffee grinder now!!!

HOOZEy ill check those grinders. gotta have those. shipping rates in ebay are quite a turn off sometimes.

talking about passing away... ive came across this forum where a certain "labrat" used post a lot. somebody told me the forum is no longer active cause labrat passed away. Too bad i never got to know him. There is so much infos in that forum. wish i could find an active forum like that

i see icecookies is back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marinda (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the info! I think I'll order this and few things from some of the other sites mentioned to get my hobby started.:rockwoot:


----------



## lotusindigo (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, girls.

Listen, I had a question because I'm very interested in making my own mineral eyeshadows. If I have fun with that, I'll jump into veils, glows/blushes, and finally foundation. But in the meantime...

I was thinking that the thing that makes me obsess about mineral eyeshadow is the fact that it can have so many attributes. Aside from infinite possibilities with color, there are also variations in finish. Just a few that I've come across - matte, velvet, satin, pearl, shimmer, sparkle, glitter, metallic... I'm guessing these progress from no reflectiveness to almost all reflectiveness. My question is, how do I go about creating these differences in finish? Does it have to do with the base I use, or does the colored mica have to have that quality of finish to begin with?

I guess to make my question more clear... say if I was to buy the eyeshadow kit from TKB with the pop micas. If I wanted to make the finish of my end product more shimmery, would I be able to just add another base component (such as Diamond Cluster, Starluster, etc) to my mixed pop mica to get that effect? Or would the mica that I use to create my colors have to be shimmery/glittery to begin with?

I have so many other questions to ask about e/s... I want to know about interference colors, shifting colors, but let's just start with this question first...


----------



## newyorlatin (Mar 1, 2008)

If you use a shimmery or glittery mica with the pop micas it will definitely take on a more shimmery or glittery look.


----------



## iyapanlilio (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all. I've been lurking for a bit, but I guess it's about time to say something. More like.. ask something ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting to go into the DIY route, but have not had the courage to do so. I've always been DIY, but I've never really been makeup girl. So, this really means, my DIY will be DIY foundations and blushes.. I've looked at The Conservatorie, TKB and Sweetscents, and they do seem like good deals. My question is: which do you think is the best place to get raw materials from (kit or not) if I'm not going to into the eyeshadow route? At least, not yet...

avesoriano - I know what you mean about the customs people in PhilPost. They are ever so annoying, no? I had hell with them when I got packages when I lived there, and now I'm having hell with them because I can't send things to my famly at home without they wanting extras themselves. And yes, receiving bulk powders in baggies is so suspicious, especially when viewed through their eyes. Right now, I'm just trying to figure out if I can send little baggies to my aunt through regular letter envelopes..


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 2, 2008)

I can't recommend TKB Trading highly enough. It's my one-stop shopping site for MMU supplies. Kaila has the most comprehensive range of colorants, fillers and additives of the three you've mentioned. I find her prices and international shipping charges the most economical too. For Global Priority Mail (6-10 days) which costs $10.50, she can fit up to 3 lbs of powder (only) into the envelope. And her customer service is unbeatable!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

By the way, the Australian Customs always opens my packages containing MMU powders. I'm quite accustomed to that by now. :laughing:


----------



## lotusindigo (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks newyorlatin, that makes things a bit clearer.

Can anyone tell me where I can find a supplier of mineral glitters like the glitter collections sold by Fyrinnae, Pure Luxe and Mad Minerals? TKB seems to hold some, but I'm sure I didn't find all the colors there that those companies are selling. I'd like to use mineral glitters in my eyeshadows, and I'd like to know which supplier has the biggest selection of colors. Or are the glitter colors mixable, like micas?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 2, 2008)

Cosmetic glitter colors can certainly be mixed in the same way that colored micas are mixed to produce multi-colored effects. Have you checked out the Coastal Scents' range of glitter powders?


----------



## iyapanlilio (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks so much! I'll be looking into this. I'll probably get them in small quantities for now, since I'm in the US and don't have to worry about shipping so much.

I'm pretty sure your customs people don't give you hell like PhilPost probably will! Our government is notoriously... bad... when it comes to stuff like bribes. :10:


----------



## Saints (Mar 2, 2008)

I've ordered from TKB trading and Coastalscents, the shipping was much faster from coastalscents. I think coastalscents has a bigger selection of products and excellent service so I would recommend them


----------



## lotusindigo (Mar 3, 2008)

I didn't necessarily mean that I wanted to produce multicolored glitter effects. I guess I was wanting to know if, say, I mixed a blue mineral glitter with a yellow one, would I get a green glitter? That's what I meant by mixable like micas. But from your answer, I guess that means that if I mixed the blue and yellow glitters together, I'd just get a jumble of blue and yellow glitter, not a new green glitter. I suppose I was just wondering if there was a way that I wouldn't be confined to the mineral glitter colors that are offered by suppliers, and be able to create my own.

Ooooh and I also wanted to let you guys know about the mini-blenders that they've got on Coastal Scents...

Coastal Scents: Mini Blender


----------



## marinda (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks a bunch on the info for the mini blender...it looks good! I may add that later if my coffee grinder doesn't work like I hope.

On another note:

Thanks to everyone here so far...I"ve ordered a few samples and I've been playing around a bit with mineral foundations...I've went all out and ordered some minerals from sweetscents.com and tkb trading. I'm going to work on this and I'll definitely post some before and afters of myself, my daughter, and family members when I get it "right".


----------



## reenee-K (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi all, I've been lurking here for sometime too, checking out all the posts about MIY mineral makeup. I'm planning to get my stuff from TKB so one question here - Do I need 8 ounces of Calcium Carbonate or should I just get a sample? I'm planning to try out making everything-eyeshadows, foundation,blush...so I was wondering whether I'll use that much of calcium carbonate...$4 is quite cheap for 8 ounces...but if I can buy something else with that money I would!


----------



## Chickie1st (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi all, I've been gone awhile. Wanted to say Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2008)

I ordered a kit and played just a tad with it. Enough to discover that I'm never going to try making foundations - dang, that is just too hard to get the right texture AND shade! Now blushes and eye shadows on the other hand, don't seem so tough. I ordered a few samples from TKB just to fiddle with without spending too much money. Now I went back and ordered full sizes. But OMG - I have so many whites coming!!! I'll never know when to use translucent vs diamond vs pearl... I feel a migraine coming on! Wish me luck when they arrive. I have this strange feeling I'm going to discover that I'm in waaaay over my head! Stay tuned to the swap section for lotsa different whites! I got carried away, and forgot the old adage, "KEEP IT SIMPLE, STUPID!"


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 11, 2008)

It all depends on how many products you're using the calcium carbonate for and how much product you are formulating. As the website says, calcium carbonate is used in foundations, powder primers and finishing powders. It's main purpose is to absorb oil because of its absorbency. The recommended usage rate is usually no more than 5%. I suppose if you buy 8 oz now, it'll probably last you a long, long time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crapola (Mar 15, 2008)

oh my gosh, i've come to the same realization that foundation is a pain in the bleep. i tried to make it, very eagerly, i assure you... unfortunately, it's been 3 days straight and i still haven't come close to something that's decent. i've already made about 30 different shades of eyeshadows and i blush... but i throw in the towel with foundation. i guess spending 12 dollars on a full size somewhere that will last me about 6 months is affordable enough without me having to lose my sanity. =/ lol:10:


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 15, 2008)

Which are you having difficulty with...the base or the color?


----------



## simisimi100 (Mar 15, 2008)

can you explain please what the rough part? becouse in the site it seems so easy..

can you explain please what the rough part? becouse in the site it seems so easy..


----------



## reenee-K (Mar 16, 2008)

anyway, will samples of micas be enough? This is going to be my first time making mineral makeup and I don't want to waste:scared: and I don't want to miss out anything either cause of the shipping :laughing:


----------



## crapola (Mar 16, 2008)

coldday and simi, i'm having problems with the overall turnout. i don't like the base and i can't get the colors right. i keep thinking that i like the base but it feels like chalk. i add other ingredients to make it lighter or give it more slip, but then the coverage suffers, which i really need. i never get the right amount of coloring right either, i guess i can't get the right undertone (i'm yellow, and i use a lot of yellow oxide, but it still seems too pale even with the other colors).

i bet it's not really as bad for other people, sorry if i'm making it seem impossible. i guess i just don't understand color mixing enough. but please don't let me discourage anyone. it's worth the try. i might actually give it another go now that i had a couple of days of rest, lol.

good luck everyone and once i come up with my perfect mix i'll share my recipe.


----------



## reenee-K (Mar 17, 2008)

crapola - from what I read in this thread, if the foundation is too pale...I think you need a little bit of brown?


----------



## cleodelinda (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi Girls!

Do you know where I can get empty lipstick tubes, similar to the ones Silk Natural uses.

http://www.silknaturals.com/ebayimages/lgactualsize.jpg

I have searched TKB, Coastal Scents and Conservatorie but haven't found any. TIA!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Groovy One (Apr 5, 2008)

Try adding some black. Check out this site for tips !!

Mineral Makeup Recipes and Instructions

By the way, I am going to attempt to make my own foundation too - this is the site I am placing an order with.

The Conservatorie: Making Mineral Makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cherie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think this is what you're looking for: SKS Lip Balm Tubes - Black Slim Line Lip Balm Tubes


----------



## reenee-K (Apr 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what to add to make my base "creamier"?


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Everyone.

Im mainly a lurker - But I have now read this entire thread through twice!!

Can I ask - for those of you who have the CS e-book - is it worth it? I know, Ive read the review about how fabulous it is, but I have done a lot -I mean a LOT -- of reasearch on MMU and want to know if I'd be spending my $30 on stuff I have already found out.

I really prefer to flip through a book before I buy it and I obviously cant do that with an ebook!

Thanks

Jess

Minneapolis


----------



## DammitBarb (Apr 27, 2008)

Can anyone tell me their personal opinion of the foundation kits offered by the Conservatorie? I refuse to pay the prices of MMU on ebay, etc. and want to make several ounces at a time. Any advice would be appreciated.

To Icecookies-please pm me as I can't pm until I have 50 posts. My e-mail is dommyroo(at)yahoo.com if you'd rather use my addy. Thanks.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 27, 2008)

I finally decided to get the tkb eyeshadow making set. So excited!

StressedJess, I havent bought the book and i kind of dont want to just because i feel it wont have anything i dont already know.


----------



## StressedJess (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats how I feel - which is why Im hoping someone who has it will tell me if its just a collection of things I already know


----------



## DammitBarb (Apr 29, 2008)

> Can anyone tell me their personal opinion of the foundation kits offered by the Conservatorie? I refuse to pay the prices of MMU on ebay, etc. and want to make several ounces at a time. Any advice would be appreciated.
> To Icecookies-please pm me as I can't pm until I have 50 posts. My e-mail is dommyroo(at)yahoo.com if you'd rather use my addy. Thanks.[/quote
> 
> Surely there is at least one person who has bought this kit. There is a lot of product :seems like a great deal. Do you get complete directions with it? I sent a message to them on their site 2 days ago, haven't got a response yet.


----------



## iheartmakeup08 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm pretty new here and have been reading this thread for what seems like hours, haha. I have made eyeshadows before but am just now getting into making other products. I'm interested in making a product similar to Everyday Minerals Star to Finish product. It's a primer/finishing powder. Anyone have any recipes for anything similar? Thanks so much.


----------



## DammitBarb (May 1, 2008)

The pinch, dash, smidgen measuring spoons are $2.75 at greenfeet.com. S&amp;H from CA to MO was $.94 with USPS First class mail. A GREAT deal-backordered but that's ok, I can wait.

I reread all 38 pages, got my notes and made an order with TKB -individual items to make foundation,etc. Shoot, I don't need a kit.They all either have some stuff in them I don't want or don't have what I do want. :laughing: I'm determined to find my HG. Wish everyone success.:rockwoot:


----------



## newyorlatin (May 17, 2008)

The CS Book is very good. It gives different methods of doing things than are listed here and gives you exact (kind of) formulas.



> I pm'd you Barb in IC's behalf.:yaya:


----------



## Saints (May 17, 2008)

I recommend the CS e-book also, it's very good for beginners and gives out exact recipes like bases for foundation, eyeshadow, blush etc., then you can add the micas you want


----------



## DammitBarb (Jun 3, 2008)

> The CS Book is very good. It gives different methods of doing things than are listed here and gives you exact (kind of) formulas.
> Hello newyorlatin,
> 
> I don't know what happened but there is not any pms in my box. Thank you.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 3, 2008)

> Maybe because you only have 5 posts thus far;(


----------



## DammitBarb (Jun 4, 2008)

Probably so. Oh well, there isn't a lot to say when one considers the past 38 pages of GREAT info. I'm close to my HG, am very pleased with what I've got but needs some tweaking. Wish I had done this years ago.

There is not any shortcuts: take the time to read all the pages, take notes, copy some and you will be informed and able to make the MM. Takes a while to read and do this but is well worth it.

My thanks to all who so graciously gave their info and experiences in their endeavers. I read every word, twice.:icon_salut:


----------



## HollyC (Jun 7, 2008)

Off topic but Princess your baby is so cute. Is he happy natured like the picture shows?

I bought the CS book 2nd hand and it is very good and helpful.

I've learned a lot too reading through these threads.

Great information.


----------



## princessmich (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you Holly.....actually he recently turned 2 and yes he's a very pleasant baby. He teamed up with his big brother keep me on my toes all day...lol

I'm glad you found the CS book useful.......It's a great place to start. Good luck;o)


----------



## newyorlatin (Jun 13, 2008)

> I'm Pm'ng you again DB


----------



## DammitBarb (Jun 13, 2008)

> NYL, got your pm but I still can't reply till I have 50 posts. If you (or anyone else) can advise on tweaking I'd appreciate it very much. I don't have the foundation dark enough: I know that but it seems like I need some more yellow oxide (I think) How do you determine what the missing color is? So close, and when I think of how much money I'm gonna save, I'm thrilled. Thanks again.:rockwoot:


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 13, 2008)

ohh i still really wanna try this! i'm going to get the DIY kit from ocean mist cosmetics!!


----------



## HollyC (Jun 20, 2008)

this is a great thread and takes hours to read through. I'm going through it again page by page with a pencil and paper for notes. I wish you ladies would post pictures of your beautiful creations.


----------



## mgmsrk (Jun 25, 2008)

This thread is so helpful, now I want to start making my own makeup!


----------



## Ames101 (Jul 6, 2008)

i am another one of the people on here that have been lurking. i have read the entire thread through thoroughly and as i already have my HG foundation brand, i won't even attempt that. however, i absolutely love fiddling with eyeshadows, and this brand is sooo expensive for those, which is ironic because their foundis are pretty cheap, and good. i have been paying close attention to all the posts that are about eyeshadow and was wondering if anyone could tell me what i would need to mix the micas with to help them stay on my super oily skin (even my eyelids). its actually pretty pathetic, even with primer, and the mixing medium (which decreases the creasing) the eyeshadow still creases a lot.

does anyone have any mica mixing base recipes for me?

thank you so much in advance.

Ames

PS: does anyone know if the jars from tkb can be used to do the make-your-own lipbalm (where you boil the mixed elements for a few minutes)


----------



## any (Jul 7, 2008)

Ames, you should try some kaolin clay for your oily lids! Also, TO2 and zink really improve the staying power.

In MHO you get the best results if you:

1, mix a white base

2, mix the base with pigments so you get some basic, matte colurs

3, mix your base colors and add micas for shimmer/glitter and just shake together so you donÂ´t ruin the micas.

ItÂ´s totally possible to just shake your micas with some kaolin for example, but you get much nicer e/s if you use a base in matching color!


----------



## Ames101 (Jul 7, 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## mgmsrk (Jul 7, 2008)

FREE FORMULA: TANGO EYE SHADOW

4 Grams Tangerine Mica Powder

3 Grams Inter Gold Sparks Mica Powder

1 Gram Cactus Sun Mica Powder

0.5 Gram Inter Violet Sparks Mica Powder

1 Gram Magnesium Myristate

0.5 Gram Boron Nitride 30 Micron

Mix the above ingredients with the friction method (place in a zip seal bag, shake and rub between your hands until well blended), you can also grind this however it will lose some of the luster.

Add your glitter (this is optional), 1.2 grams Black Magic Glitter, 2.6 grams Treasure Chest Glitter

This was just sent to me by Costal Sents


----------



## Emily86 (Jul 8, 2008)

i really love this thread! there's one thing i'm confused about though, i was hoping someone could help me. i want to buy some sericite or mica to add to my foundations, but which type?? there are so many! conservatorie sells the untreated grey type and the Super white, and tkb also has several types :kopfkratz:

which type does everyone use? i just want the basic stuff that goes in foundations. thanks in advance!


----------



## Ames101 (Jul 8, 2008)

i've got a similar question actually. my mother uses a line of makeup that is supposed to reduce wrinkles. its a drugstore MMU brand, but they discontinued the line soon after she bought hers. i was wondering if the pearl powder from TKB would help her skin in the same way this did?

if it does, then i'll simply be modifying a tub of powder from this brand


----------



## Roxie (Jul 19, 2008)

That sounds so cool! My sister often gets stuff to make her own liploss and I've often made my own soap, but enver actual makeup. :yahootongue:


----------



## terra (Aug 6, 2008)

what a great thread! Very helpful. Thanks so muchy.


----------



## HollyC (Aug 9, 2008)

I like the super white serecite.


----------



## avesoriano (Aug 19, 2008)

anyone been into miy lately... seems not so many people are posting these days


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone know how to make a dark Grey eyeshadow? A lot of people just say black and white but i guess im looking for a more technical answer. lol


----------



## Creative_Ice (Sep 17, 2008)

I LOVE this thread!! I can not wait to get my kit and try to start making my own!! I'm so excited!! Thank you for all your tips ladies - You're all wonderful!!


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 25, 2008)

I would suggest the grey untreated kind from TKB or the standard Serecite from Coastal Scents. The super white can be a little "white" for use when making a foundation for a woman of color but if you don't need much color in your foundation then... I guess it would be ok.


----------



## starbound25 (Oct 5, 2008)

HI Ladies,

ok so I'm only at page 9 of this 39 page thread so I'm going to post my question here and go back and read the rest of the pages LOL

has anyone purchased the EBook from Coastal Scents on how to make your own MMU?

I'd like to hear reviews on it before I buy it

I've purchased a kit to make my own and am very excited to get busy playing!!

thanks!!

~Susan

I just watched a youtube video and the girl made her eyeshadow right in the 5gram jar, would you recommend that? or do it in a baggie first and then transfer to a jar?

thanks!


----------



## Ames101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Ok, so i finally convinced my internet store phobic parents to let me get my order from TKB. i got 25 5 gram jars, 16 color samples, boron and kaolin, some clay (for face masks) and shea and cocoa butter. I've only made 5 of the 16 colors so far, but i plan on making a lot more tonight while no one else is at home.

quick question about making the lipbalms: is it necessary to completely melt down the shea and cocoa butter to make the lipbalm set smooth?


----------



## Chickie1st (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes I have it and I've also found a website that is selling some ebooks on how to make your own MMU. I have Minerals Made Easy and getting ready to get the Advanced Ebook too. Great book with lots of info!

Heavens Minerals: Minerals Made Easy, Bath &amp; Body eBooks, EBMM1

Heavens Minerals: The Advanced Art of Mineral Makeup, Bath &amp; Body eBooks, EBAMM1

Good Luck!


----------



## ayct207 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've tried this. I don't know if I did something wrong or my skin isn't right for this. It turned dull, gray and dark about 2 hours after I put it on. I don't know why? Can anyone tell me?

Thank You!


----------



## Hoozey (Nov 21, 2008)

It could be that your skin doesn't like high Zinc foundation. I personally can't wear high zinc ones myself. It makes me very dry and dull looking and I can't stand the feel either. Sometimes it takes a while to find a base that you like.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 21, 2008)

ohmygoodness...

I thought I had searched everywhere on this site and I run into this thread today. How did I miss it! It's a sticky even! sooooooooo many questions answered in here it's not even funny.

I had bought a bunch of colored micas from coastal scents thinking they looked brighter than their shadows and that I might be able to use them as shadows by putting them on top of primer and applying them wet. Didn't work too well though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately I found out that they only last maybe an hour maximum and fade away very quickly.

I was soo disappointed. Then I figured if I added some stuff to it, that it might stick better, after all, that's what other mineral shadows are, right? But my question then became "what to add?" I don't have oily skin, so I figured kaolin was a bad choice for me. I want something that'll make it last all day and not dilute the colors too badly.

I'm still in the middle of reading this thread now, but it sounds like either magnesium stearate or boron nitride would work? Not sure if I should get both or just one or the other though. The coastal scents shadow base would probably be the easiest solution, but I really don't want to spend $25 for 8 oz base (their smallest and cheapest package), when I only spent about $10 on a bunch of 1 tsp samples! An extra $25 is more than I wanted to spend for a few samples and probably wayyy more than I'll ever need for the mica samples I ordered. Sericite Mica and Titanium Dioxide? was also mentioned in a few posts, but I'm not sure if that's also for shadows or if it's for foundation. Also, what do people mean by "slip"? I know what adhesion means...


----------



## Hoozey (Nov 21, 2008)

I prefer boron nitride vs. magnesium stearate but both will work. Also TKB offers boron glow (which could keep shimmery ones more shimmery) You can get these in sample size there too. They also sell a cream e/s base that may help with adhesion without doing anything to the micas and a liquid sealant. Serecite is not very good for adhesion, it will actually mute down a color and give somewhat more transparency. Titanium Dioxide will work but it will also whiten dramatically.

"Slip" is kind of the texture of the powder-- if you took a pinch of it between your finger- those that have slip will glide more easily. HTH


----------



## Annelle (Nov 21, 2008)

ooh thanks. That does help. Any reason for the boron nitride over the magnesium stearate? I don't think I had looked at the boron glow before...nice tip. A bit of shimmer is nice

I did get a couple of creme shadows in one of my recent purchases -- I should try out my micas on top of that (got black, nude, and frost to use as base, but I've never used creme shadows as a base before, or ever really. It'll give me something to do before my next order though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Looks like I want to stay away from both serecite and titanium dioxide -- I've been looking for more vibrant colors not muted ones!


----------



## Hoozey (Nov 22, 2008)

Boron Nitride seems to have a nicer finish. Magnesium Stearate seems to be powdery looking which can be an issue on eye area for emphasizing things like fine lines.


----------



## tracyjewelry (Nov 25, 2008)

haha . Congrats! That sounds like fun ...


----------



## simisimi100 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi there girls.

I wonder where I can find a vido that I can *see* how to make mineral foundation by my own.

thanks!


----------



## swaller (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a question - I've read through this thread twice now, it's amazing!

I went over to TBK Trading to buy the supplies needed to make eyeshadows. But, I want to blend my own colors. Should I get oxides for this, or micas? I would like to have a sorta-shimmery (not completely matte) eyeshadow to wear every day. I know that blending the micas would harm them and take away any shimmer. Any advice? Would I just blend the oxides and then pair them with a filler? Or are oxides matte, micas simmery?

And, I was planning to try a few different fillers - the base matte filler, mica, etc. What is _your_ favorite filler for eyeshadows?

Thank you all - this is a great thread!


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 3, 2009)

i would like to know also!

exactly what swaller said.

im planning on buying the tkb pop mica eyeshadow kit though.

has anyone tried to make something like mac's paintpots? and if so, do you have instructions for it? I would love to try!


----------



## purplesunshine (Feb 5, 2009)

does anyone know how to make something like the mac paintpot?


----------



## leysa45 (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks for posting this!


----------



## J-Katt (Apr 2, 2009)

Before I go all out and try to make my own mineral makeup I'd like to try to tweak my Jane Iredale mineral loose mineral foundation. Is there something I add to it so that it will give me a heavier coverage?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 3, 2009)

Most of the things that will give you heavier coverage (Zinc oxide, titanium dioxide, etc) are white powders so it will change the color of the foundation unfortunately.


----------



## J-Katt (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you! I do have some Jane Iredale that is too dark for me, do you think I would add a little to that?


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, you could try it with a darker foundation. Zinc Oxide provides the most coverage but I find it irritating to my skin, even though it's supposed to be soothing. Titanium Dioxide also will provide additional coverage.


----------



## CaraMia (Apr 6, 2009)

I tried making my own foundation and it came out ok. I'm trying to make something like one that I love such as Eg Minerals Cover Me or the Youthful Glow or Joppa's Full Coverage. I looked at the ingredients list and have spent a small fortune trying to get it. I did make something just like my Joppa but I can't get either of the other 2 formulas. Anybody have any ideas. My problem is the "cream like" feel. HELP!!!! TIA


----------



## ksarit (Apr 22, 2009)

Great thread, it's a privilege ! I've been doing my own makeup line for about a year now, and reading this thread still added a lot of interesting information. :yaya:Thanks !


----------



## icecookies (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Simi, TKB has a few tutorials on their website that gives a basic idea of how to make eye shadows using both their pop colors and their matte eye shadow base. For foundations I haven't run across one but will keep my eyes open and let you know if I do.


----------



## ksarit (May 9, 2009)

Ice - Do you still make eye shadows and foundations ? I'm so enjoying this thread you started months ago !

I'm making some mineral veil these days. Can you write here or send me a PM with a good recipe for oily skin ? So far I've made one with Sericite, Methicone and TD. I found it smooth and silky, but it *didn't * keep my oily/combination skin matte enough. I want to add Kaolin, but don't know how much, and instead of what.

Also, if you have recipes for nice eye shadows - I'd love to try them.


----------



## candygalore (May 9, 2009)

Wow, do you have swatches? Can you post some pictures for all of us to see. Maybe a tutorial of how you do it? That will be greatly appreciated, thank you for the post. AND IN CASE THAT I DECIDE TO MAKE SOME POWDER DO YOU RECOMEND ADDING SILICA POWDER SO I CAN HAVE A MORE MATTE FINISH TO IT?


----------



## Dawn (May 12, 2009)

This is incredible. I have to read the whole thread many times.


----------



## mappam (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone have any idea how 'they' make the cream eyeshadows?

I have some and love the way it goes on and stays - but can't figure out what it in it to make the 'cream'??

Thanks for any ideas or knowledge of this.

Do you think that a "lip" base (lipstick or gloss) could be used?


----------



## Nanzi (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow Y'all, this is hot stuff here!! I have no idea what I'm doing but I ordered pigments and jars and a couple of kabuki brushes.

Let the colors roll!!

I'm disgusted with eye colors that won't stay true to color, or just disappear. Lets see what kind of trouble I can get into with these!! I can hardly wait to play in the colors and make new 'pots o' color '!!

Will let you know how I make out!!

Nan in DE


----------



## cburgo (Sep 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!

Newbie here and I have read lots and lots and lots...

I was wondering if someone could PM me some recipes- there are so many out there I dont know where to begin!!

thank you so much!!


----------



## icecookies (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Mappam, I don't think a lip base would work for cream eye shadows because it would likely be too oily and since the eye lids often have issues already with holding onto cosmetics I think that the shadows would crease and run like mad. I've seen a recipe for cream to powder makeup at The Conservatory somewhere buried in their database of recipes. Try checking that out.

Hi Cburgo,

There are a lot out there. Some of the forums on other supplier sites have some recipes for public use.


----------



## cburgo (Sep 17, 2009)

Icecookies- I have been on this computer nonstop and have a tonn of recipes but it does get a little overwelming. I was just wondering if someone had some that they LOVE.


----------



## PixieSkull (Oct 14, 2009)

So many pages! It's so cool to see people who make their own makeup AND collect brand stuff, I thought I was being a wierd hypocrite. At least now I can look at the collections online and make my own version of the LE colors for 1/10th the price... or make changes so I'm not wasting $20 e/s because it doesn't fit my skin tone.

Is there a way to pick out some posts from the thread with recipes or awesome tips? Or repost some of the info on the first post of the thread for ease? Simple links to the posts and a short description would work.

::My Tips::

*Get a good grinder that's easy to wipe down and doesn't leak powders out the sides while grinding (trust me, it's SO messy and not fun to clean up) and MAKE LOADS!

*Research the base ingredients and order samples first to find your perfect base blends, then order loads of what you need.

*Make matte colored bases with oxides and ultramarines of the colors you know you're going to make a lot of (dark purple, lavender, grey, white, blue, green, orange, pink, whatever...).

*The mica samples sizes (1tsp or 1Tbs) are enough for multiple e/s straight up! Seriously!

*Honestly, when you order the MMU ingredients without the kit, the price goes down. ESPECIALLY after formulating your base shade for your foundation.

*Use small, airtight plastic bags to squish your e/s together, works much better than just shaking because it breaks up clumps of oxides and ultramarines.

*Order LOADS of containers for your e/s!! I use 5 gram jars and I've used SO many between myself and my lady relatives. Ordering 100 jars with lids and sifters is a good idea, I usually order more (the lady relatives, again.)

*Write your formulas as you go! I use fine-tipped sharpies on sticker labels and place them on the mixing bags after I've squooshed the color together. The bag retains the e/s color even after it's been dumped out so I use it as a catalog of what I have and can make.

Oh, and the lip possibilities are endless with mica samples (just make sure they're lip-safe! It should say on the container!) Just put the mica on top of your gloss/lipstick or mix in a small jar with a toothpick. I use un-petroleum (vegan plant-based base) and lip-safe micas for all sorts of tinted glosses. You can even buy flavor oils and liquid stevia extract and add a tiny bit of each for a little flavor.

And can I just rave about reflecting micas? WOW for adding a subtle pop to anything! Red reflects added to lip stuff is like adding tiny bits of rubies. And adding a little blue reflects on the inner corner pops any blue e/s used while lightening the look.


----------



## cburgo (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks PixieSkull!

I ordered the big kit at TKB last month and just placed another order with them to replenish my jars, micas and oxides. There are so many different formulas/recipes out there I didnt know where to start but once I made a few I had more confidence. I wish we could just have a section just for recipes!!


----------



## cburgo (Jan 11, 2010)

For all of the ladies in Canada- who are your suppliers for the micas, jars etc?....

I have been using TKB but the shipping with tax and duty are killing me!


----------



## greatthursday (Jan 13, 2010)

i had the pop micas from TKB originally for soap and was really excited when i realized i could use them to make MMU.

from what i saw on the TKB site, for a beginning hobbyist such as myself, a grinder isn't necessary. how on earth do you clean the grinder? currently i only have interest in focusing on super small batches (only a few grams each) so i ordered a hundred ziplock baggies and i figure i'll just do the squeezing mix method.

i'm pretty excited about all of this, though! even more excited that the sample size of micas, with my production capacity, is enough to last me a lifetime.


----------



## cburgo (Jan 14, 2010)

You the ziplock squish method with the micas/pops but you use the grinder for the oxides so you dont have streaking.

Have fun, once you start you wont be able to stop making some great colours!!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 26, 2010)

I made my own finishing powder yesterday. in 40g jar, i first used arrow root for a good half, then completed with pure bamboo sap and added (using the tip of a knife) fine silver mica (cosmetic grade of course). Arrow root is cosmetic is used to matify and purify oily&amp;combination skins. Bamboo sap has apparently oil control properties, as well as firming effects. So with that, i hope to fight oiliness on the forehead and nose and still get a healthy glow, i really hate matte powders.


----------



## l2aLindE~* (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow, sound good! I'll try it soon!!!


----------



## simisimi100 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi there ladies.

I order a little grinder last week and I want to create foundation by myself.

I want to create no-matte foundation with an heavy coverage and a good lasting power.

I saw in TKB the ingredients but I didn't see any reciepts for foundation.

where I can find those?

I will appreciate any help

thanks

Simha


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly, but i guess you could try by making a small batch of foundation by mixing the same quantities of all the ingredients.

Then you swatch the product, and add some ingredients to make it darker or lighter.

Maybe TKB sends instructions with its products ?

I also had this link in my bookmarks and they happen to have a mineral foundation recipe. I hope this will help you.


----------



## cburgo (Apr 12, 2010)

When you order TKB's foundation kit they will send recipes on foundation. If you need some help, send me a msg/email!


----------



## federico Calce (Apr 21, 2010)

Its cool icecookies, A very useful information over here.


----------



## divadoll (May 6, 2010)

If you take the time to read what each ingredient is used for when making mmu like titanium dioxide or zinc oxide or mica then you'd have a better handle as to what each item will be doing in your recipe. If you see the recipe contains bismuth oxychloride, you know this formula has sheen added because that's what bismuth is for. It is also an irritant to some and it makes you itchy so you can sub that ingredient out. There is less trial and error if you know what is going into your base before you put it in - just like in cooking. You'll also waste less of your ingredients.

Tip #1 would be is to not use all your base on your first batch of foundation. Make a batch large enough so you can make your first batch and have some left over incase your colour is darker than you would like by mistake. You would have the base to thin out the colour.

Tip #2- have a notebook and pen with you to write down any additions and deletions to your recipe. If you add 1g extra of something, write it down.

Tip #3 - Try out your formula for the right colour and if its a good colour, wear it for a whole day. Make mental notes as to what you like and what you don't like and remember what the ingredients do in the recipe so you know what to add or delete on the next batch.

Tip #4 - Buy a jewelry scale. You get a better read out because it measures to 0.001g. A food scale measures 1g which is a very large degree of error if you are making a small batch. It is easier to measure out by weight that with a scoop or measuring spoon because unless you are very careful to level out your measuring spoon with a spatula, you will never duplicate that recipe and you need to duplicate that recipe if you fall in love with your formulation.

Tip #5 - there is a Formulator in Coastal Scents. You can put your ingredients and what weight you have added. It converts your recipe to % on each ingredient. Later, when you want make another batch, you just put in how much end product you want, the formulator will give you how much each ingredient should weigh. I make my base 53g at a time. With the ingredients that I've used, its just what it all adds up to be to get round figure. The formulator will also keep your recipe there for you so you can go back and sign in and print out your recipe every time you need it.

Tip #6 - buy a small blender to grind your mmu. A coffee grinder works for few quick bursts for eyeshadows but you really need to grind the mmu base for at least 10 minute. A coffee grinder leaks the powders into its motor housing and makes a huge huge mess and you lose 1/2 your product. It also blows the powder into the air. A magic bullet is also intended for quick bursts and gets really hot if you run it for 10min but you don't lose any product when you are grinding. A small blender can take the abuse.

Tip #7 - wear a dust mask. The particulates are bad for your lungs and you will inhale it much more than you think.

Tip #8 - add your colourant 1 tiny scoop at a time. A very little colour goes a long long ways in your recipe. I use the tiny scoop that comes with the TKB mineral make up kit. For each scoop, blend the powder for 10 minutes and the swatch.

Good luck. You will never regret that you decided to make your own make up.


----------



## icecookies (May 6, 2010)

Hi Simi, Matte heavy coverage go with TiO2 and Zinc Oxide. You can go with just those ingredients but if you want to smooth out the texture some then add some white matte mica or serecite. Not too much.

Thank you Federico!

Thank you Federico!


----------



## simisimi100 (May 25, 2010)

OK

I can't read all this thread!!! but I want to.. and I can't.

can you give me a reception to an heavy and not matte foundation? I want to make it by myself. but I think I will need to buy a bigger grinder that I allready have..


----------



## ghdfans2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow,interesting! I wonder that where your ordered ?


----------



## Emily86 (Jun 25, 2010)

something in mineral makeup is breaking me out. i bought all the ingredients from tkb and made my own foundation.. and no surprise i still break out! i used zinc oxide, titanium dioxide, sericite and iron oxides. I'm going to take out one ingredient at a time and find the evil thing!

can anyone suggest which of those is the least safe? and what i can replace it with? this is like my life goal now, to make a foundation that won't break me out!


----------



## Emily86 (Jun 30, 2010)

it's mica. i'm so sad.. that means i can't wear mineral foundation anymore. i'm going to try a couple of other alternative ingredients. i'm now stuck with my ounce of mica from tkb trading!


----------



## Princess Powder (Jul 16, 2010)

Emily,

Have you tried a coasted sericite instead of the regular sericite (I'm assuming it was just regular sericite you used in your foundation, and that's the mica you're sensitive to)? It's a bit pricier, but there's one at TKB coated with synthetic wax, and one coated with carnauba (a vegetable wax). Maybe your skin wouldn't be sensitive to those?

Hi Simi,

Are you still looking for some thoughts on a glowy foundation? There are quite a few sample recipes of fairly heavy coverage foundations in this thread. Also, if you visit the Coastal Scents Forumulator there are some in there too. For color, you'd be on your own though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Just get a base recipe, mix it up, see if you like the coverage, and starting adding/grinding oxides until you like the color.

Now, most of the recipes are matte. If you want glowy/dewy then use sericite or silk for any filler portions in your recipe (like plain mica/rice powder etc.) and consider ADDING either bismuth (if you aren't sensitive to it) OR boron nitride 30.

HTH!


----------



## newyorlatin (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Simi, TKB carries a great glow producing Boron Nitrate that will give your mineral foundation a gorgeous glow.


----------



## BellaChromatics (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi everyone!

This thread has some amazing information in it!~ I ordered the shadow kit from TKB. Not only was I impressed with the shipping but their selection is awesome. I want to order the ebook next from CS.

This maybe a silly question but I see a lot of recipes with percentages. How do I translate that into the measuring spoons that come with the kit I got from TKB?

Also I have noticed my eyes do get a little irritated at times when I use the ingredients in the kit from TKB. I have never really been sensitive to makeup before. Is there something I should add to it or take away? Do you recommend me making my own base?

I would be eternally grateful if someone could pm some recipes. I would be beyond thankful! Thank you Icecookies for creating this very informative thread!!! and all the others who have contributed your suggestions. You rock!:rockwoot:


----------



## divadoll (Aug 20, 2010)

You can either google a % formulator or go to Coastalscents.com to their Formulator link. Enter the ingredients and the % as a number only. As long as the recipe is 100% then those numbers you entered will become the percentages. You enter how much you wish to make and it will convert those % into grams or oz.

I would recommend that you get that ebook from CS because it gives you a good description of what those ingredients are. Use one of the recipes that looks interesting and then wear it for a few days. Tweek the recipe according to what you think it needs. My recipes are customed to me and what I like, its just some minor tweeking from those recipes that came with the TKB kit and the ebook from CS. They are all pretty similar.

1 suggestion is to store your batch in the magic bullet until you think you love it then put it into a container.


----------



## BellaChromatics (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome. I wasn't sure if anyone was posting as much in this thread. Thanks so much for the great advice and so quickly too. :yaya:

Also was wondering: Do you recommend any other sites I should look at for recipes or blogs I should subscribe to?


----------



## divadoll (Aug 20, 2010)

Honestly, you should try making one of those in the TKB kit first because recipes don't mean anything at all until you've tried to make 1. You won't know how to discern between what is a good recipe and what is not.

Also, once you've made one, different recipes don't mean anything because you'll need to customize it to what you want and not what someone else thinks it should be.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 20, 2010)

Then you really should be finding your own formulations. You would need to respect that those that share recipes in their blogs or in forums would not want you to take them and profit from them. I kinda figured this is where you are heading and maybe it would not be a wise thing to solicit recipes from people in this forum either.


----------



## Princess Powder (Aug 29, 2010)

It could be a number of ingredients that are irritating you. Check ingredients and try mixes without carmine, without magnesium stearate, without...etc. but those are two biggies to test yourself for.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2010)

Carmine? someone puts carmine in their mmu?


----------



## Princess Powder (Aug 29, 2010)

DEFINITELY, most MMU makers! Most pure pinks/reds have carmine in the ingredients. Many of the pink micas are coated with carmine. If you have a sensitivity, do check first!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2010)

I've not seen Carmine in the ingredient lists. I use oxides to get colour. Carmine is more for lip colours. Carmine can stain your skin.


----------



## Princess Powder (Aug 29, 2010)

Only in high concentrations - it doesn't take much! MANY of the colored micas contain carmine and they are often included in blushes/eyeshadows. The red oxides are good for adding depth of shade and more earthy tones but it can be tricky to get the clear pinks.

One of my FAVE pink/red micas from TKB Gemtone Ruby contains carmine.

Gemtone Ruby

It is often used in 2 - 3%.

There are MANY colored micas that include carmine:

Be My Valentine

Garnet Mica

Are just a few.

Personally, I have no problem using carmine (it is of course totally FDA approved for use all over the face), though I don't have any straight up (it's on my wish list to dilute down for clear pinks.) It makes life SO pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 29, 2010)

I was thinking foundations and you were thinking other things. Yeah, there's carmine in some things. Carmine is very expensive. Its just not found in foundations.


----------



## Princess Powder (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, I agree! Definitely not in foundations, but the OP of the eye irritation post was asking about eye shadows (or...so I thought at the time!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dodo123 (Sep 30, 2010)

BE im medium beige

urban decay- supernatural


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 3, 2010)

There's a lot of recipes on the net. Google mineral makeup recipes, you'll get more than you'd want to make!

Re:eye irritation. Did you use bismuth oxychloride in the offending recipe? If so, it's probably the culprit. Makes my eyes red and itchy, and face if its in foundation. Hence the reason I started my company!

Re:spoons to grams....spoons are more of just an easy way for hobbyists to create makeup for themselves. Theres really no set conversion, as a large spoon of silica will weigh far less than a large spoon of black iron oxide.

Obviously if you are making the stuff in multiple pound batches, spoons just aren't going to work! Nor will they provide good quality control of shades or ingredient percentages, which is required if one goes from hobbyist to professional.

Princess powders suggestion to try treated/coated sericite mica is a good suggestion. Also.....sericite is a talc substitute, since talcs been given a bad reputation. I don't use talc in my makeup, but it might work better as a base for you than mica, since you are breaking out. Also, silk powder is amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Expensive....but if its for you....probably still cheaper than store bought.

Tip: experiment getting shades right with something really cheap like dollar store baby powder. Keep track of percentages. Once you get shade right, then mix it with your HG base!


----------



## VictoriaConley (Jan 4, 2011)

*oooh! I have been filling my cart at TKB for months now, and I just have not been able to checkout.  I really want to start my own line of at LEAST eyeshadows!  I am always asked what makeup I use, so I figured I could walk around with samples and business cards on me at ALL TIMES and make some extra spending money!  I think I will definitely process the order now that I have seen how pleased everyone is! Thank you lovies!*


----------



## chakli (Jan 7, 2011)

This was my first year using my family as guinea pigs giving gifts of custom-made, indiviually-formulated makeup, and it was so much fun! The best part - it all really worked! And they were as amazed and delighted as if I had given them chests of silk and pearls instead of little jars of eyeshadow with mashed up silk and pearls in it!


----------



## Juntra (Jan 21, 2011)

I don't know if I should regret peeking into this thread, 'cuz now I am tempted to spend some money on the kit from TKB Trading and attempt to make some eye shadow and foundation myself. I still think I am rather new to makeup, being into this pastime for less than a year, and not have tried many products at all yet.

Should I even be trying to make my own cosmetics already? I was never really good at creating things myself, so I am just kind of afraid that I would end up with messed up eye shadow colors and foundations I don't like or can't use!


----------



## divadoll (Jan 22, 2011)

I would highly recommend someone getting creative and making their own.  I do recommend that you do your research..perhaps start with mixing colours for eyeshadows and getting their pre-made eyeshadow base to mix with it.  TKB has recipes for colours so it's not all guess work.  Best of all, it takes almost no time at all to make a nice colour and to be able to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Once you get comfortable with mixing colours then progress to making other things like foundations.   The TKB minera make up kit comes with recipes too.  Creating a suitable powder base for foundations require much more trial and error because everyone's preference is different. By then, you'll alread by hooked on making your own makeup so its not scary anymore.  It does requires more research because if you need to adjust your base, you'll have to know what to add/decrease/omit.  It also requires more equipment than ziplock baggies - you'll need a designated blender or magic bullet (can't be used for food) to mix it all together.


----------



## Juntra (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh definitely, eye shadows will be the first things I'll be making. Just imagine all this trial and error! I can't wait to try this. *Starts dreaming about many many eye shadow colors in the near future.* Time to do some more research before I actually start.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jan 23, 2011)

That POP colours eyeshadow kit from TKB is a good start. You can make tons and tons of colours from that.  Print off a picture of a colour wheel and you should be good to go.  The key is to use the smallest scoop possible to get your ingredients.  Make tiny batches because a little goes a LONG ways.  I gave away more eyeshadow than I kept and I still have the batches I kept and I've been using them for over a year.


----------



## Juntra (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for the advice. I can't wait to get started! Hopefully it goes well enough that my mom will want to try some. She doesn't believe in loose powder eye shadow though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Jan 24, 2011)

She'll probably try it if you made some awesome irrisistable colours. I didn't like loose either but I got used to it.  It's like using MAC pigments.


----------



## taliacrayon24 (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I know what I want for my birthday now!


----------



## newyorlatin (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't think of a greater hobby than making your own makeup


----------



## Jynx (Apr 11, 2011)

This is really amazing. I started making my own eye shadows a while ago, and it's the most addictive thing in the world!! It's also really easy to press your own shadows (just pick up the small size of the my mix pressing medium), mix it with a good size amount of loose powder (it helps if you add a bit of zinc to help bind the powder) then press it in layers. If you do what I did and press it into the 5 gram jars,  you use a lot more loose powder than you think you will.

If anyone's curious to see my work so far, it's on face book under Spellbound by Jynx (facebook.com/SpellboundCosmetics). I really can't go make more of a certain color without making a few new colors afterward, that's how addicting it is! I just made foundation today, and my next project is going to be a good eye primer.


----------



## ElsaGorski (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Ice Cookies for start this thread. I could read and note it all day. What a great idea


----------



## adriennejoy (Apr 18, 2011)

What and where is GOW where you bought the glowy serecite?

Thanks much,

aJ


----------



## adriennejoy (Apr 18, 2011)

What and where is GOW for serecite purchase?


----------



## Juntra (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, I don't know what GOW means. 






I also would like to ask, do we absolutely need a little blender to mix the MMU ingredients in? I only imagine myself receiving the ingredients and wanting to mix right away and not having a blender dedicated to MMU yet.  I saw some girl on YouTube make MMU and all she did was shake a little jar!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 26, 2011)

GOW stands for a website called Gardenofwisdom.com

If you want the colour to mix well with the base for your foundation, you need a blender or a magic bullet that will grind that stuff WELL!  If you don't blend it well, your foundations will streak when you apply it.  You can mix eyeshadows in a baggie with no problems at all.  In fact, you shouldn't blend shimmer shadows in a blender, they'll be ruined. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Juntra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know what GOW means.
> 
> ...


----------



## Juntra (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, thank you. So looks like a blender isn't absolutely a must yet because what I'm aiming to make is super shimmery shadows.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Apr 28, 2011)

Definately get some small ziplock baggies so you can mix and store in the same bags.  You don't get a good mix by shaking it up in a small container.  It just doesn't work and it'll be too messing to mix up with a stick once you get it in a little jar.  Jars take up a lot of room, unlike baggies.  The blender is only for mixing oxides to your shadows.  They need to be ground in.  If you make a base, you'll need to grind those ingredients together as well.  If you buy a base, you only need to smoosh it around with the shimmery micas in a bag.  Get a colour wheel or print one.  It's very useful.


----------



## LAminerals (Apr 28, 2011)

TKB has discontinued the POP micas



. But it is possible to find close substitutes.


----------



## Juntra (Apr 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definately get some small ziplock baggies so you can mix and store in the same bags.  You don't get a good mix by shaking it up in a small container.  It just doesn't work and it'll be too messing to mix up with a stick once you get it in a little jar.  Jars take up a lot of room, unlike baggies.  The blender is only for mixing oxides to your shadows.  They need to be ground in.  If you make a base, you'll need to grind those ingredients together as well.  If you buy a base, you only need to smoosh it around with the shimmery micas in a bag.  Get a colour wheel or print one.  It's very useful.



Wah! It sounds so complicated now!


----------



## divadoll (Apr 30, 2011)

Not complicated. It'll make sense when you get started and become more picky as to the colours you wish to create.  The first while, I was just happy that they didn't turn out to beige.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.  I didn't know.  Good thing I bought an ounce of each a while back so it'd last me a while yet. 



> Originally Posted by *LAminerals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TKB has discontinued the POP micas
> 
> ...


----------



## Amaranthia (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG amazing thread. Been combing over it for awhile. But I had some questions. I am looking specifically at Coastal Scents make your own mineral kit, I'm really interested in getting it but I had questions I really hope some of you may be able to answer for me. I tried to see if they had been asked all ready but I can't find them (that could be cuz my eyes aren't too great though) so forgive me if they have been asked all ready.

    First I want to know of those who have purchased this set, what were your expeiriences with it? Did you like working with it, dislike it, did it ship with stuff broken etc.

     Second Would this set be better than the one on tkb since that one looks to be more like a sampler kit?

     Third these products are safe for cosmetic use right? no soap dyes or anything thats not eye or face approved?

     and last If you have used the Coastal scents kit how many uses were you able to get out of it?

Thanks ladies. amazing thread.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 26, 2011)

I've not bought the CS kit but I did start my mmu making with the TKB kit. It is clear that CS kit is much larger than the TKB's but it is more comprehensive.  I have bought from CS and they have great product quality.  As this kit is put together for mmu, the ingredients are intended for mmu.  

1lb per base ingredient goes a long ways.  I only make 54g at a time and it lasts me 6mo+ per batch.  I say go for it and get the e-book too while you are there.  Its good that it comes with a scale but you'd need either a blender or magic bullet (one dedicated for mmu and no longer used for food prep).  MMU needs to be ground together.


----------



## Amaranthia (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok thanks. Thats really helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pamperedgodess (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello I am new to this forum and have been reading alot of the threads I have been making my own MM for a few years now (I have 3 daughters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )

I am looking for websites or books that offer recipe blends like TKB does so that I can come up with more variety of colors--I am not looking for a beginner book with base recipes ect I just have a hard time creating different colors even with a color wheel lol

thanks in advance

Melissa


----------



## divadoll (Sep 9, 2011)

different colours of what?  Foundation?


----------



## pamperedgodess (Sep 9, 2011)

sorry eye shadows lipsticks and bronzers ect I have a variety of colors but I am now under a contract with a make up artist and she wants as many colors as she can get like 200 eye shadows ect so I have been trying to find websites like tkb that offer different color blends

Melissa


----------



## SurrealMakeup (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been making MMU for about 4 months now, I started with the Coastal Scents website, I ordered their kit for 199.95 it is awesome also the ebook they have is very straight forward and helpful, they explain it step by step for beginners.  Aside from their products I also buy from The Conservatorie, they have a wide varity of Micas and Oxides, and TKB I'm new to but am digging their blacklight reactive stuff.  if you are looking for new color combonations I would try buying from The Conservatorie as they definately have the biggest selection I have found yet.  you can come up with some awesome colors just based and the amought of irredescents and intervals they have lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MegaBobbin (Oct 4, 2011)

oops


----------



## ilurvmymakeup (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi all! I'm new to this forum and just found this thread so was wondering if anyone knows where to buy sericite mica in the UK? I'm having a really tough job finding any it's so difficult!!


----------



## divadoll (Oct 8, 2011)

Coastal Scents.com has sericite shipping to UK.  They are a very reliable e-store.  I've purchased many things from them.  Shipping is not cheap to UK but I don't know what price point you are thinking that item is.


----------



## mcarazee (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool thanks for sharing! I really wanna try this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BBFF (Jun 9, 2012)

Hello!

I am a newbie here. Massively late to the party... I have (like so many before me) read, made notes and re-read this thread.

I have been trying to make some eyeshadows. I saved up and bought a heap of stuff from TKB.

However I am rather disappointed with my work. 

Here's an example of a recipe that I made under the illusion that all I needed to do was mix a few colored micas into a TKB pre-made base...the results? Well they aren't metallic looking enough for my liking and the one I have made below, looks kind of muddy and dull.

So the question is, do I need to thin the whole thing down with serecite or boron nitride, or add more mica like a pearl white?

Recipe:

2 scoops smoky xxx

1 scoop true blue

1 scoop sparkle turquoise inference

1/2 scoop black mica

1 scoop silver sparkle

2 scoops matte texture base.

I guess I would like a great base to work from, though I know its down to personal preference.

TIA!


----------



## divadoll (Jun 10, 2012)

Swatch it so we can see!


----------



## BBFF (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok here it is, the one on the right is over Silk Naturals stick 'em primer, the left one on bare skin, both are swatched dry btw.





TIA for any advice...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## belldane (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, I have been working on a foundation for myself, but I am having a problem with oil break through on my nose.  I have tried clay in my base and it helped a little then I tried a base putting silica in it since I have read so much about it helping others with oil issue.  I think it really made the oil break through even worse!!  Has anyone had that happen to them using silica????  I even tried it as a primer first before my foundation and it was worse!

Any ideas???

Thanks Pat


----------



## divadoll (Jun 17, 2012)

What's in the mmu that you made? List in ingredients in your base.


----------



## belldane (Jun 17, 2012)

I have mica, zinc, t. dioxide, zinc stearate, and silica.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 18, 2012)

Maybe you can use the silica as a setting powder, on its own.  Maybe that'll keep the oil at bay?  HD powder is mostly silica.


----------



## belldane (Jun 18, 2012)

That was what I was asking about silica.  When I added it to my base it seemed like I got more oily.  I have tried it as a primer and a setting powder and I got the same results, more oil and I was asking if anyone  else experienced this.  I had read that others got great results with it and was wondering if silica made oil worse for anyone else.

Patty


----------



## LAminerals (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *belldane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, I have been working on a foundation for myself, but I am having a problem with oil break through on my nose.  I have tried clay in my base and it helped a little then I tried a base putting silica in it since I have read so much about it helping others with oil issue.  I think it really made the oil break through even worse!!  Has anyone had that happen to them using silica????  I even tried it as a primer first before my foundation and it was worse!
> 
> ...


----------



## belldane (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm using Silica Microspheres from TKB  which I don't think are the same as the shells.


----------



## LAminerals (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *belldane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm using Silica Microspheres from TKB  which I don't think are the same as the shells.


No, they're not the same. We have some of that.


----------



## BBFF (Jun 18, 2012)

I think I may have sorted it!


----------



## LAminerals (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BBFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello!
> 
> ...


You may want to use a shimmer base for your shimmer shadows. Matte base for matte shadows. That is what we do. Otherwise, you dull down the shimmer effect. Boron Nitride (glow) with Pearl sericite, Mag stearate and Mag Myristate makes a good shimmer base.


----------



## belldane (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAminerals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It really depends on the silica. We use 3 different versions in our formulas. Silica shells absorb 5 times their weight in liquids! We use that in our Oil Control Powder.
> ...


The only place I could find the Silica shells was Kobo.  I got a sample from them and the shells work better controlling  my oil break through.


----------



## fork (Jul 10, 2012)

Does anyone make pressed makeup? I get really annoyed by the messyness of loose powders so I decided to try and make pressed instead. I'm having a really hard time getting my eyeshadows to press though. I am using the TKB mymix press base and their pressing liquid. I tried using the directions on the TKB site and some directions from a blog, but so far I haven't managed to get a nice solid pan. I've tried using between 5-25% of press base and just a drop or two of the pressing liquid.

I'll try to use it after drying overnight and I get a big chunk of color that just pops right off of the pan. Maybe I'm not letting it dry long enough? I'm going to get some small c-clamps today to use with the pressing tiles in case I'm just not applying enough pressure when I'm pressing.  I re-pressed a broken NARS shadow using just some 99% isopropyl and that worked out great.


----------



## newyorlatin (Dec 30, 2012)

That's really interesting the 99% alcohol mixture with the base and it came out great.Good news and info for me to try


----------



## universe (Jan 22, 2013)

I just joined here today. I find this thread very useful. I recently receieved my MMU kit from CS and just started playing with it. I made couple of eyeshadows and pressed them using alcohol.It seemed to work. The other day I mixed a nice rosy blush and am curious to learn how to press it. Has anyone pressed blushes?


----------



## universe (Jan 24, 2013)

Is this thread not live anymore? If so it is really a pity. Anyway, in case it is still alive, one note of my my pressed eyeshadow: i take it back, pressing with only alcohol did not work. It seemed to when i first pressed it but when it tried to put it on the next day it was all powdery again. So i came to the conclusion i have to use a binder. So at this stage is could use a recipe as to how much binder to be used with how much powder. As for binder i have TKB's liquid binder. I would appreciate some help here.


----------



## KB Cosmetics (Feb 3, 2013)

I use about 10 drops or more of the liquid binder. Keep going until you have a pretty wet sand texture. Hope this helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KB Cosmetics (Feb 3, 2013)

Use the MyMix texture base instead of matte texture base, and also add a scoop of diamond clusters or something of that sort for sparkle. I would personally use less texture base(powder) and more liquid binder as well.


----------



## KB Cosmetics (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, and I would leave out the black mica alltogether and see how that does also.


----------



## universe (Feb 3, 2013)

Thx KB Cosmetics. But 10 drops liquid for how much powder? Good to know that there are still some people keeping the thread alive. I find this thread very useful.

Another question: where can I get empty eyeshadow/blush pans to press, in Europe, better yet in Germany because I live there. I found the powder stuff around this area alright but not the pans. Does anybody know a European website  for pans.


----------



## KB Cosmetics (Feb 3, 2013)

Hmm,  I don't know about international stuff honestly. I would try Ebay, I know there is a seller on there from Germany I believe. She is more expensive than TKB though, so I'm not sure what your cost would be compared to TKB's international shipping costs. I like TKB's because they are tin instead of aluminum. Also, for the amount of powder, my usual recipe is 3 of tkb's small scoops of mica, 1 scoop texture base(my mix powder base) and 10 drops liquid binder or so. But I really don't count that much, I generally just use that for a starting point. And add as I feel it needs. Also, if you can, the book by TKb's on making mineral eyeshadows and pressing is great. The first several pages are free, with a video on a basic recipe for most mica's(using the overwetting technique, which is what I use as well) http://www.myebook.com/index.php?option=ebook&amp;id=46552 There is the link to the EBook.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KB Cosmetics (Feb 3, 2013)

^^There is a great tutorial video also.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hope this helps. Let me know if you need any more help.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Edit: Video embedded, link removed


----------



## universe (Feb 6, 2013)

Thx KB. The info you provided helps a lot. Will try the overwetting tech. and see how it goes when my 14 month old boy gives me a chance




.


----------



## satojoko (Feb 6, 2013)

If anybody is still looking for silica shells, as opposed to silica spheres, you can get them in much smaller quantities than 25lbs at The Conservatorie. That's where I got mine a couple of years back. If they don't have them listed on their website at the moment, just email them and ask when they'll be available. Sometimes they're out of stock with some mineral makeup ingredients. There wouldn't be any way that silica would cause more oil production of the skin. I make my own setting powders with both silica spheres &amp; silica shells, along with several other ingredients, and have been doing so for about 3 years now. They simply sit on top of the skin. They're not absorbed by the skin.


----------



## universe (Feb 6, 2013)

I pressed 2 eyeshadows just now following KB Cosmetics advice. I think I got it.


----------

